# Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^



## Viking30k (24. September 2019)

*Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sorry für die ganzen Threads aber ich habe mir nun noch mal Videos angeschaut und mir die  Sache noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen in meinem Weihnachtsurlaub möchte ich nun einen HT Wakü PC  bauen Radiatoren habe ich EKWB ausgewählt nun sind mir eigentlich nur 2 Fragen offen den Rest bekomme ich selbst hin^^

weil Acryl klarer ist möchte ich Acryl Rohre 

die beiden Fragen dazu

Kann man hier zu Alphacool greifen oder auch eher nicht?

Dann die Fittinge Hier Alphacool oder doch eher Bitspower oder EK?

Würde z.b. sowas nehmen wenn ein paar Kaputt gehen sollten ist es halt so^^

Alphacool HardTube 16/13mm Plexi (PMMA) Klar 80cm - 4er Set | Acrylrohre | HardTubes | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Und diese Fittinge Alphacool HT 16mm HardTube Schraubtuelle G1/4 - geraendelt - Deep Black | 16/10mm | Anschraubtuellen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

PS: Und für welche RTX 2080ti gibt es Vernünftige Wasserblöcke und welcher Hersteller? Das wäre alles


----------



## lefskij (24. September 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neu Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> PS: Und für welche RTX 2080ti gibt es Vernünftige Wasserblöcke und welcher Hersteller? Das wäre alles



Wenn Du erst zu Weihnachten basteln möchtest, kann ich dir den Fullcover-Kühler von Aquacomputer ans Herz legen.

Aqua Computer Webshop -  kryographics NEXT RTX 2080 vernickelte Ausfuehrung 23681
Aquacomputer kryographics NEXT 2080 Ti, vernickelte Ausfuehrung | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bei Aquacomputer wird angezeigt, dass produziert wird und in 30 Tagen geliefert werden kann - Bei Aquatuning gibt's den auch, da steht was von 60-120 Tagen Lieferzeit...

Ich hatte meinen vor ca. 8 Wochen bestellt und er wurde auch wesentlich schneller als angegeben geliefert. Die 2080 Ti konnte ich vorher noch ausgiebig testen und dann wurde umgesattelt. Der Kühler passt auf jede Referenzlayout-Karte und es ist wirklich ein Fullcover-Kühler, der alle wichtigen Teile abdeckt. Die VRAMs werden, wie bei Kryografics üblich, nicht mit Pads sondern mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen und somit werden die wohl auch effektiver gekühlt - je nach Paste natürlich.

Und wenn Du schon eine 2080 Ti mit WaKü versorgen möchtest, würde ich auch gleich noch ne gute Backplate draufsatteln...

Aquacomputer Backplate fuer kryographics NEXT 2080 Ti, aktiv XCS | GPU - Backplates | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Diese ist eine aktiv-gekühlte und unter der silbernen Abdeckung sitzt eine Art 'Heatpipe', wo das Wasser durchströmt und die Spannungsversorgung der Karte oben mitkühlt. Alles sehr ordentlich verarbeitet 

Man darf aber keine Angst haben viele Schrauben zu lösen und bei einer 1000.-€ GPU sollte man schon vorsichtig sein - auch beim Zusammenschrauben. Nimm Dir Zeit für dieses Projekt, denn ich glaube, dass es mehr als 30 Schrauben bei mir waren - die meisten bei einer GPU-WaKü-Lösung bisher.


Zu den Fittingen kann ich Dir durch Hören-Sagen momentan leider nur von Standard-Alphacool-Fittingen abraten... Oder Du kaufst ein Paar mehr und machst erstmal nen Testaufbau außerhalb des Gehäuses. Die O-Ringe sollen angeblich nicht immer in Ordnung sein und damit kann das alles undicht werden.

Wenn Alphacool, dann lieber die Eiszapfen: Alphacool Eiszapfen 16mm HardTube Schraubtuelle G1/4 - Deep Black | 16mm OD | HardTube Anschluesse | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die Fittinge von Bitspower sind wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben und ich würde die wohl selber auch lieber kaufen - die Kosten können dann aber schnell mal sehr viel höher ausfallen


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> weil Acryl klarer ist möchte ich Acryl Rohre



Die Meinung zu Hardtubes hab ich ja schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, nette Spielerei, aber braucht viel Geduld. 



Viking30k schrieb:


> die beiden Fragen dazu
> 
> Kann man hier zu Alphacool greifen oder auch eher nicht?
> 
> Dann die Fittinge Hier Alphacool oder doch eher Bitspower oder EK?


Nimm Anschlüsse von Barrow, Finger weg von Alphacool.



Viking30k schrieb:


> PS: Und für welche RTX 2080ti gibt es Vernünftige Wasserblöcke und welcher Hersteller? Das wäre alles



Für jede Karte im Referenzdesign und einige Customdesigns gibt es gute Wasserblöcke, beispielsweise den Heatkiller: http://gpu.watercool.de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf
Natürlich ist der Kryos Next die Krönung, gibts aber nur fürs Referenzdesign.


----------



## Viking30k (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Danke euch gibt es ein spezielles Referenz Modell welches zu empfehlen wäre?

Würde zum kryos greifen mit backplatte


----------



## HisN (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Die haben den Namen Referenz, weil sie alle gleich sind.
Kauf nach Garantieleistung oder Kundenservice. Da liegt der Unterschied.


----------



## ALCAndreas (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Moin moin   Sinusspass,
warum soll man denn die Finger weg lassen von ALC Anschlüssen?


Beste Grüße

Andreas / Support ALCAndreas


----------



## Viking30k (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*



HisN schrieb:


> Die haben den Namen Referenz, weil sie alle gleich sind.
> Kauf nach Garantieleistung oder Kundenservice. Da liegt der Unterschied.



Ok die hier müsste das Referenz Design haben? EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Black Edition Gaming, 11264 M…

Und evga erlaubt ja kühler tausch


----------



## Krolgosh (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*



ALCAndreas schrieb:


> warum soll man denn die Finger weg lassen von ALC Anschlüssen?



Lies dir mal Was ist nur schief gelaufen? (Wakü war nicht dicht zu bekommen) durch. Probleme mit ALC Radiatoren und wohl auch Fittingen.

Bei meinem letzten Umbau hab ich für die zweite Kammer im Rechner auf Schläuche gesetzt und auch ACL Fittinge verbaut, da habe ich dann letztendlich auch die doppelte Menge gekauft um sicher zu gehen das ich welche erwische die "passen". Mir kommt es leider so vor als ob bei euch die letzte Zeit Probleme in der QS bestehen. 

___________________



Viking30k schrieb:


> Dann die Fittinge Hier Alphacool oder doch eher Bitspower oder EK?



Hab gute Erfahrungen mit den Fittingen von EK gemacht, gut verarbeitet. Ebenso machst aber auch mit Bitspower und Barlow nichts falsch. 
ACL hab ich im Hardtube bereich noch nicht ausprobiert. 



> Danke euch gibt es ein spezielles Referenz Modell welches zu empfehlen wäre?



Ich habs bei meiner 1080ti so gemacht das ich eine im Referenzdesign gekauft hab, besser gesagt die FE. Hersteller EVGA, da die auch den Umbau auf Wasserkühlung "erlauben" und da sehr kulant sind. Und da du eh Umbaust ist es auch vollkommen egal dass da der "mist" Kühler draufsitzt.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*



ALCAndreas schrieb:


> Moin moin   Sinusspass,
> warum soll man denn die Finger weg lassen von ALC Anschlüssen?
> 
> 
> ...



Der TE (und andere) hatten in letzter zeit reichlich Schwierigkeiten mit den Dichtringen, das würde an sich als Grund schon reichen, einen Hersteller nicht mehr zu empfehlen, da es reichlich Anbieter mit ähnlichen Designs zu gleichen/besseren Preisen gibt, da man bei einem Kauf eben nicht sicher sein kann, dass die Teile auch dicht sind. Ebenso gab es genug Fälle von fehlerhaften/verpfuschten Lackierungen, reichlich Dreck in den Radiatoren, Späne in den Cpukühlern, von den Katastrophen VPP 755, CKC, und Alphatube Schlauch ganz zu schweigen. Klar hat Alc auch paar gute Sachen (da gehörten eigentlich die Radiatoren und Anschlüsse dazu), mir haben die Messingdeckel für D5 und DDC gut gefallen, aber Fälle wie die oben genannten sind das Problem. Wenn sowas gelegentlich auftritt, ist das ja alle kein Problem, aber es passiert sehr oft, gerade bei den genannten Katastrophen. Ich würde den Forennutzern jetzt keine völlige Inkompetenz vorwerfen, die werden schon wissen, was sie machen, da kann es nur am Hersteller liegen. Sowas darf einfach nicht passieren, es kommt inzwischen so vor, dass Alc gar keine Qualitätssicherung mehr habt. Für weitere Beispiele einfach im Luxx lesen, der Quatscher ist da etwas aktiver als hier.


----------



## Richu006 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Also meine ALC Fittinge sind tip top...
Evtl. Hatte ich aber auch einfach Glück.

Ich würde empfehlen HT's und Fittinge vom selben Hersteller zu kaufen.
Zb. Hat EK 12mm Hard tubes während ALC 13mm Tubes haben...
Dass 12mm tubes in 13mm Fittingen schlecht Dichten dürfte allen klar sein.

Aber trotzdem empfiehlt es sich da auf einen Hersteller zu setzen


----------



## Viking30k (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Hi da ich die Sachen noch nicht alle zurück gegeben habe  weil ich es erst heute zur Post bringen kann habe ich mir die radiatoren noch mal angeschaut 

Die und mein gpu Block sind noch da.

Bei allen Radiatoren merkt man keinen Widerstand wenn mann die schraubverschlüsse auf die Löcher dreht und zwar ausnahmslos bei allen 15 Stück die bei den 3 Radiatoren dabei waren. 

Dann kam ich auf die Idee von meinem Byksky Kühler die Verschlüsse auszuprobieren die sind ja gleich 

Was soll ich sagen die passen viel besser auf die Radiatoren und man merkt auch sobald man am O Ring ist 

Der vom gpu kühler ist auch dicker also der O Ring

Soll ich nun einfach andere Verschlüsse kaufen oder die radiatoren zurück senden und EK nehmen?

PS: Der schwarze ist  vom Alphacool der Silberne ist vom Gpu kühler


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Eigentlich würde ich ja sagen zurück damit und kauf dir HwLabs Radiatoren, aber da wir hier einen Mitarbeiter von Alphacool im Thread haben warte etwas ab.


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Ich habe die 2080ti von Asus strix. Dafür Gibt's nen guten Block von phanteks. Extra für die strix. Super Anleitung dabei , alle Wärmeleitpads sind vorgeschnitten und haben nummern damit du genau siehst welches wo hin kommt. 
Das Teil hat rgb und sieht super aus, Bin mega zufrieden damit. Mit strix kühler hatte ich in furmark max. 71 grad , nun komme ich nicht mehr über 33 grad. Mega gutes Teil.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Mit strix kühler hatte ich in furmark max. 71 grad , nun komme ich nicht mehr über 33 grad. Mega gutes Teil.



Klimatisierter Raum der nie über 22°C hat?


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Für die Strix gibts auch einen Kühler von Watercool, mir hat er besser zugesagt und er sollte was Leistung und Verarbeitungsqualität angeht auch besser sein. Meine beiden haben zwar trotz Flüssigmetall schon mal die 45° gesehen, aber das war unter Furmark mit 550w/Karte, im normalen Gamingbetrieb haben die Karten trotz 4 Stunden Witcher keine 40° gesehen, unter kaltem Wasser bei kühlem Raum bleibe ich ein Stück unter 30°.


----------



## Venom89 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Ich kann dir immer nur zu einem Referenz Design raten. Wenn du den Block irgendwann verkaufen willst, macht das die Sache wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Viking30k (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Hm sende nun die alphacool radiatoren zurück und gehe auf hw Labs die sehen Top aus

Allerdings gibt es da zwei verschiedene Stärken einer 45mm und einer 30mm 

Was wäre da besser?


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Kommt drauf an.
Willst du eher langsamdrehende Lüfter, würde ich dünne Radis nehmen.
Ist dir die Lautstärke egal, dann dicke Radis für mehr Fläche.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Dein Gehäuse gehört zu den größeren, sprich du kannst reichlich Radiatorfläche verbauen. Dadurch kannst du deine Lüfter schön langsam und leise arbeiten lassen. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen haben dünne Radiatoren die gleiche, zum Teil bessere Leistung als dickere, und sie brauchen weniger Platz und sind günstiger, damit wäre die Sache eindeutig.


----------



## lefskij (25. September 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neu Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ok die hier müsste das Referenz Design haben? EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Black Edition Gaming, 11264 M…
> 
> Und evga erlaubt ja kühler tausch



Diese Karte von EVGA hat zwar ein PCB-Design im Referenzlayout aber sie verfügt leider nicht über einen A-Chip, der in Sachen Taktfreudigkeit in meinem Augen einige Pluspunkte absahnen würde...

Siehe hier: [Official] NVIDIA RTX 2080 Ti Owner's Club - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

EVGA erlaubt natürlich einen Kühlerwechsel und so würde ein Defekt nach selbigem eine RMA ermöglichen und man steht nicht im Regen da... aber:

Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro OC ab €' '1089,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mit der Palit RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro OC hättest Du eine Karte die wichtige Vorteile böte und die:

1) höher taktet
2) einen A-Chip verbaut hat
3) mit zuverlässigem Samsung VRAM bestückt ist
4) in meinem Fall keinerlei Spulenfiepen aufweist
5) günstiger ist
6) natürlich auch im Referenzlayout daherkommt (bei mir ist auch der Kryos Next verbaut)

Durch ein leichtes Tuning mit dem MSI Afterburner (Powerlimit auf Max. und  etwa 100 MHz mehr Takt) erreicht meine Palit ganz locker die 2000 MHz-Marke und durch den Kryos-Kühler bleibt sie immer unter 40°C. Die Gewährleistung ist natürlich futsch aber ich habe sie ja vor dem Kühlerwechsel gründlich testen dürfen und durch die obligatorische Vorsicht beim Umbau sollte das für erfahrene Schrauber kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Viking30k (26. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Hi würde es eigentlich Sinn machen die radiatoren schon jetzt zu kaufen auch wenn man im Dezember erst dazu kommt? Bzw kann man die testen ob die dicht sind?

Dann würde ich diese fittinge nehmen  sofern ich Schlauch nehme 

Bitspower Anschluss G1/4 Zoll auf 16/10mm - matt black

Und den Schlauch EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattsc…

Passt das?

Hm sehe ich das richtig bei bitspower muss man 2 Teile kaufen man einen Winkel möchte?  

Zum Beispiel  das hier 
Bitspower Winkel G1/4 Zoll auf IG 1/4 Zoll - matt blac…


Mit dem kombinieren?

Bitspower Anschluss G1/4 Zoll auf 16/10mm - matt black

Bleibe nun bei Schlauch


----------



## Sinusspass (26. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Bitspower ist viel zu teuer, nimm Barrow (oder Bykski, die sollen bei Zmt leichter zuzudrehen sein).
Adapter braucht man natürlich einzeln.


----------



## Krolgosh (26. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm sehe ich das richtig bei bitspower muss man 2 Teile kaufen man einen Winkel möchte?



Ja siehst du richtig. 

Aber wie *Sinusspass* schon sagte, Bitspower ist halt einfach echt teuer. Würde auch zu Barrow nehmen.


----------



## kayuna (26. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Ob das nun beim Händler liegt oder bei dir ist doch egal... 

Bitspower Anschluss 45 Grad drehbar 1x Gewinde G1/4"/16/10mm weiss - 13 / 10 mm Anschlüsse

45° Winkel gibts ja auch komplett ich denke dann kriegste auch die 90° für 16/10 ansonsten die zwei Teile Lösung


----------



## Viking30k (26. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Danke euch. Hm entweder bin ich blind aber ich finde irgendwie keinen Shop mit barrow fittingen zumindest nicht alle Teile 

Finde z.b nur den Winkel Anschluss aber keine fittinge für den Schlauch dann auch kugelhahn oder T Stück noch nicht 

Kennt wer einen guten Shop dafür?

Hardtube habe ich eigentlich auch aufgegeben weil ich die fittinge nicht finde lach zumindest in 16mm kann man für HT auch barrow nehmen?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Barrow gibts bei Watercool, weil Watercool keine wirklich aktuelle Produktreihe an Fittingen hat.


----------



## Viking30k (26. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Danke dir jetzt kapiere ich das System endlich xd. Wenn man jetzt doch hardtube nimmt und einen Winkel benötigt muss man das hier kaufen 

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50322

Und diesen Adapter dazu

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50362

Ist das richtig?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Korrekt.


----------



## Viking30k (26. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Danke ist ja gar nicht so schwer xd.

Was ich auch komisch fand und vergessen habe zu sagen die Alphacool Eiszapfen Fittinge also die normalen passten nicht in die Anschlüsse von meinem Crosshair VIII Mainboard bei beiden nicht nur die Winkel Fittinge hatten gepasst wo einer scheinbar auch etwas undicht war der kippte etwas am Drehpunkt


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Ich hatte bei Alphacoolteilen öfters Probleme mit den Gewinden.
Teilweise musste ich Gewinde in Radiatoren nachschneiden und die Fittingen haben sich in anderen Teilen nochmal ein bisschen Kunststoff gegönnt.


----------



## Viking30k (27. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*

Hm noch eine Frage würden diese hardtubes mit dem oben verlinkten Anschluss passen oder sollte man andere HTs nehmen?

Hätte doch richtig Lust zu basteln 

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50232


----------



## lefskij (29. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neu Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Würde zum kryos greifen mit backplatte



Hier noch ein paar Tipps falls Du diesen Kühler kaufen und verbauen möchtest:

1) Es sind sehr viele Schrauben dabei - auch verschiedene Längen und Du solltest Dir das alles vorher ordentlich zurecht legen. Ein Schraubendreher mit magnetischer Spitze kann sehr hilfreich sein.
2) Eine kleine Spritze mit WLP Grizzly Kryonaut liegt bei. Ich habe sie nicht verwendet und lieber zur Gelid Extreme gegriffen aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, es gibt ja Pros und Contras für jede der verschiedenen Pasten.
3) Die beiliegenden Wärmeleitpads sind alle gleich dick und man muss sie selbst zurechtschneiden. Vorsicht: Auf beiden Seiten sind Schutzfolien drauf, die natürlich nach dem Schneiden entfernt werden müssen!
4) Nach den Entfernen des Luftkühlers empfehle ich, alle Bauteile der Karte, die ab Werk mit Paste oder Pads versehen sind, mit reinem Alkohol oder Waschbenzin zu reinigen. Wattestäbchen sind da gut geeignet.
5) Bei Kryografics-Kühlern werden auch die VRAM-Module mit Paste versehen - das kann etwas tricky werden und man sollte nach dem Bestreichen von Chip und Speicher den neuen Kühler erst auflegen und leicht andrücken. Dann noch einmal vorsichtig anheben und schauen, ob auch genug Paste aufgetragen wurde. Man kann einen Abdruck auf dem Kühler sehen, wenn es genug Paste ist. Bei mir musste ich bei zwei Speicherchips nochmal nacharbeiten.
6) Im Lieferumfang des Kryos ist ein Anschlußterminal dabei und zwei Blindstopfen - beim Kauf der Backplate ist ein anderes Terminal dabei, welches man anstelle des Standardteils anbauen muss... dazu braucht man einen Inbus oder Innensechskantschlüssel (der ist glaube ich dabei). Die Blindstopfen passen natürlich auch beim neuen und jetzt wieder Vorsicht: Wenn Du das Standardteil abschraubst, wirst Du zwei O-Ringe am Ein- und Auslass finden. Die dürfen nicht verloren gehen und sie gehören in die kleinen Kerben vom neuen Terminal für die Backplate. Ich mußte da ganz schön fummeln, denn ein Ring wollte partout nicht an seinem Platz bleiben und das Befestigen des neuen Terminals dauerte etwas länger. Die beiden Ringe müssen richtig sitzen, sonst wird es undicht!
7) Die Backplate hat auch Wärmeleitpads dabei, die genau so wie die beim Kühler behandelt werden müssen. Die kleine 'Heatpipe' wird mit Paste angebracht und da muss natürlich auch genug verwendet werden.
8) Beim Befestigen der Schläuche oder Rohre muss man einen rechten *und* einen linken Anschluß wählen. Dabei ist egal ob unten links/oben rechts oder umgekehrt - Hauptsache ist, dass das Wasser auf der einen Seite hinein und auf der anderen hinaus fliessen kann.
9) Schrauben sollten möglichst immer abwechselnd und gleichmäßig überkreuz angezogen werden, damit der Anpressdruck einheitlich ist.

Wenn Du eine Palit-Karte kaufen möchtest, achte bitte darauf, dass du nicht die Dual nimmst, die hat nämlich auch keinen A-Chip. Die Gaming Pro OC ist zudem noch mit einem recht hohen Powerlimit ausgestattet.
Der Luftkühler ist natürlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber zum Testen vor dem Umbau der Karte reicht er aus. Du wirst mit ihm fast nie den vollen Boost erleben, das hat sich bei mir auch erst nach der Umrüstung ergeben aber falls die Karte ab Werk einen Defekt hat, kann man das in der Testphase feststellen und dann noch handeln bevor der Wasserkühler draufkommt.
Bei der Demontage des Luftkühlers war ich ziemlich zaghaft und die Pads haben sich richtig festgesaugt. Dabei dachte ich, dass noch Schrauben festgezogen waren aber mit etwas mehr Zugkraft löste sich der Kühler dann doch. Hier bitte vorsichtig sein...


----------



## Viking30k (29. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dir habe die hier nun bestellt Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro OC ab €' '1089,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist die die du verlinkt hattest möchte eh ne zweite Karte haben zum umbauen. Die dürfte richtig sein oder? 

Wie lange würdest du die Karte testen bevor du umbaust?

Werde jetzt auf jedenfall Hardtubes nehmen und habe schon welche zum biegen üben bestellt xd


----------



## lefskij (29. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke dir habe die hier nun bestellt Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro OC ab €'*'1089,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist die die du verlinkt hattest möchte eh ne zweite Karte haben zum umbauen. Die dürfte richtig sein oder?
> 
> Wie lange würdest du die Karte testen bevor du umbaust?



Ja, das ist das OC-Modell, welches ich meine.

Wenn Du die Karte testest, spielt der Zeitraum keine so große Rolle. Viel wichtiger sind die Szenarien, die Du anwendest. So sollten hohe Taktraten bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl möglich sein und die Karte muss auch schnelle Lastwechsel ohne Fehler ertragen können (tritt beim Zocken auf und dafür möchtest Du sie ja auch nutzen).

Verzichte nach Möglichkeit zuerst auf Übertaktung und passe lieber die Lüfterkurve an, um das volle Potential unter Luft zu testen. Furmark kann man zum Ausloten der Maximaltemperatur nutzen aber viel wichtiger sind unterschiedliche Games zum Prüfen der oben genannten schnellen Schwankungen. Ich empfehle auch eine Mischung aus grafiklastigen und FPS-lastigen Spielen. So kommen auch hohe Bildraten vor und man kann dort am ehesten ein eventuelles Spulenfiepen wahrnehmen. Bei grafiklastigen Spielen würde ich auch schauen, dass der Grafikspeicher ordentlich ausgelastet wird, also Auflösung hochdrehen, maximale Detail an und vielleicht auch noch per DSR Downsampling betreiben, damit die Karte richtig gefordert wird...

Übertaktungsversuche mache ich lieber, wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass alles in Ordnung, der Wasserkühler drauf ist und ein guter Temperaturpuffer vorhanden ist


----------



## Viking30k (29. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke spiele eh in 4k also gefordert wird die Karte schon gut xd also am besten einfach einbauen und ein paar Games spielen und eventuell die Lüfter hoch drehen lassen und schauen wie hoch sie taktet? 

PS: wenn ich alle erforderlichen Teile mit wlp bestrichen habe den kühler dann leicht drauf drücke und den Kühler dann wieder abnehme um zu sehen ob genug wlp drauf ist kann ich denn kühler wenn es passt einfach wieder aufsetzen ohne die wlp zu erneuern? Dachte immer die Leitfähigkeit leidet wenn man den Kühler aufsetzet und wieder entfernt

Muss man ein Bios Update machen oder ist die Karte von Haus aus schon mit dem hohen power Target ausgestattet?


----------



## lefskij (29. September 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Stelle die Lüfter so ein, dass sie schon bei 70°C auf 100% laufen damit die Karte nicht so schnell ins Templimit läuft. Dann kann sie den Maximaltakt am ehesten halten - das wird zwar laut aber es kommt ja eh bald der neue Kühler drauf.

Dann ist ein Zocken in 4K zwar auch gut und du solltest so weit wie möglich auf Ultra stellen und alles rausholen, was geht. Dann wird auch der VRAM stark belastet - die FPS spielen dabei keine große Rolle, denn Du möchtest ja nur testen und keine spielbaren Ergebnisse haben, das kommt danach wenn alles mit dem neuen Kühler eingestellt wird.

Du solltest auch die Auflösung herunter drehen, denn dann kommen hohe dreistellige FPS Werte zustande und wenn die Karte Spulenfiepen aufweist, dann bei so einem Szenario. Mit dem montierten Luftkühler könntest Du sie dann noch zurückgeben und du hättest für einen späteren Käufer eben dieser Karte noch keinen potentiellen Schaden verursacht - weder durch starke Übertaktung noch durch eine andere Form der Überlastung.

Du kannst den Kryos Kühler einfach wieder aufsetzen, wenn alle Abdrücke da sind wo sie hin gehören, denn die erforderliche Menge an Paste ist ja noch da wo sie sein soll. Durch das Festschrauben wird die Paste ja ohnehin richtig verteilt und die essentielle Schicht ist nicht besonders dick. Hatte vor der 2080 Ti zwei 980 Ti mit Kryos Kühler im Einsatz und bei denen musste ich auch bei den VRAMs nacharbeiten. Bin genauso vorgegangen und sie waren vier Jahre ohne jegliche Probleme im Einsatz. Falls etwas zuviel Paste auf ein paar Komponenten sein sollte, wird sie beim Schrauben einfach weggepresst - daher kein Flüssigmetall verwenden, beim Festschrauben vorsichtig sein und den Kühler nicht festballern, damit nichts beschädigt wird.

Ein BIOS Update für die Karte ist meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht nötig - sie lässt ein Powerlimit von 126 % im Afterburner zu und kommt somit bei Verwendung eines Waterblocks und ohne Anpassung des Taktes schon so auf knapp 2 GHz. Ich musste für meine 2070 MHz den Takt nur um 120 MHz anheben und sie kann mit vollem Powerlimit bis 330 Watt belastet werden. Das ist für ein Modell mit zwei 8 Pin Power Steckern schon recht ordentlich.
Du solltest mit dem neuen Kühler in kleinen Schritten von 20 MHz mal schauen, was maximal möglich ist und dann ein paar Schritte zurückgehen, wenn die Settings für Dauerbetrieb verwendet werden sollen. Die Spannung habe ich noch nicht angetastet und den Speicher auch nicht - nur den Takt des Hauptchips. Es ist bei meiner Karte noch viel Luft nach oben aber sie soll ja auch schön kühl bleiben 

PS: Die Schutzfolie auf dem Luftkühler der Palit ist eine einzige Pest - da wirst Du beim Entfernen sicher ein paar Minuten mit beschäftigt sein


----------



## Viking30k (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dir hätte noch mal eine Frage bzw. 2

1. möchte ich einen Dr. drop kaufen funktioniert das auch mit Hardtubes?

2. wie hoch boostet die palit ohne Anhebung des power Limits? Kann man das auch ohne afterburner laufen zu lassen erhöhen? Ich spiele zur nämlich gerne Assassins creed Odyssey und das Spiel läuft nicht vernünftig wenn der afterburner läuft selbst wen ich den rivatuner OSD abschalte und alle Einstellungen auf Werkseinstellungen setze

Meist startet das Game erst gar nicht und es erscheint nur ein kleines Weißes Fenster und wen es mal startet bekomme ich einen CTD sobald afterburner beendet wurde läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

1. Ja
2. Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 Ti im grossen Effizienz-Test von 140 bis 340 Watt | igorsLAB – igor sLAB  (Ich weiß, es sind andere Spiele, aber man kann die Werte zumindest grob vergleichen, um einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben)
Du kannst es auch mit anderen Overclockingtools versuchen, ungefähr jeder Hersteller hat ja sein eigenes, die am Ende alle etwa gleich funktionieren.


----------



## lefskij (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> 2. wie hoch boostet die palit ohne Anhebung des power Limits? Kann man das auch ohne afterburner laufen zu lassen erhöhen? Ich spiele zur nämlich gerne Assassins creed Odyssey und das Spiel läuft nicht vernünftig wenn der afterburner läuft selbst wen ich den rivatuner OSD abschalte und alle Einstellungen auf Werkseinstellungen setze
> 
> Meist startet das Game erst gar nicht und es erscheint nur ein kleines Weißes Fenster und wen es mal startet bekomme ich einen CTD sobald afterburner beendet wurde läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme




Habe Dir mal zwei Screenshots gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut offiziellen Angaben und GPU-Z taktet die Palit standardmäßig mit einem Boost von 1650 MHz - natürlich nur, wenn kein Templimit begrenzt. Habe das mal rot markiert.

Du kannst den Afterburner nach Erhöhen des Powerlimits auch ruhig schließen, wenn das kleine grüne Lämpchen bei 'Apply overclocking at system startup' leuchtet - Einfach draufklicken nachdem das Powerlimit angehoben und der 'Apply'-Button gedrückt wurde. Somit startet das Übertakten gleich mit dem Hochfahren des Rechners und es funktionieren auch Games besser, die mit einem Overlay Probleme haben. Gibt es ja auch des öfteren bei Vulkan basierten Titeln.

Ich habe auch ein Profil für die Standardwerte und eines für Übertaktung angelegt. Das kann man dann einfach auswählen und zwischendurch umschalten...


----------



## Viking30k (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke hm kann man die Ansicht im afterburner einstellen das die so wie bei dir aussieht?

Dann noch eine Frage möchte jetzt nicht extra einen neuen thread  dafür erstellen 

Ich nutze einen Heatkiller tube mit D5 Pumpe und bin gestern auf diesen Filter gestoßen 

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhaehnen und Einbaublende, G1/4 34018

Kann man das bei allen Pumpen nutzen und macht das überhaupt Sinn?

Ist es egal an welcher Stelle im Loop der eingebunden wird oder müsste ich direkt von der Pumpe in den Filter?


----------



## lefskij (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke hm kann man die Ansicht im afterburner einstellen das die so wie bei dir aussieht?
> 
> Dann noch eine Frage möchte jetzt nicht extra einen neuen thread  dafür erstellen
> 
> ...




Hier noch zwei Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst diesen Skin auswählen: 'Default MSI Afterburner v3 skin' - es gibt noch mehr aber über die Jahre habe ich mich an diesen gewöhnt und die anderen sind mir alle zu unübersichtlich.
Das rechte Fenster mit den Graphen lässt sich auch abkoppeln und vergrößern, damit Du die Werte besser ablesen kannst. Außerdem kann man in den Einstellungen die zu überwachenden Werte festlegen und so sind nur die wichtigsten in der Anzeige.

Über solche Filter habe ich auch schon nachgedacht aber prinzipiell können sich auch damit irgendwo anders im Kreislauf Ablagerungen bilden. Daher hatte ich diese Idee immer wieder verworfen und sobald es Engstellen, wie Düsenkühler o.ä. gibt, sind diese Filter wohl, wie Du sagst, am besten nach der Pumpe und vor den ersten Kühlern aufgehoben.

Ganz feine Partikel gehen aber bestimmt durch die Maschen des Siebes hindurch und lagern sich dann woanders ab. Da ich gerne schraube, mache ich lieber alle paar Jahre das System auf und führe eine Grundreinigung durch - baue für das Öffnen der Loops lieber einen Kugelhahn an der tiefsten Stelle mit ein, um die Kühlflüssigkeit ohne Probleme ablassen zu können


----------



## Viking30k (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dir


----------



## lefskij (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hier noch ein kleiner Hinweis:

Der Kryografics NEXT von Aquacomputer verfügt über eine RGB-Beleuchtung, die ich leider noch nicht bestaunen konnte. Sie wird über 4-aderige RGBpx-Leitungen realisiert und ich habe nun mal keine Option in meinem Rechner diese anzuschließen, so kann ich im Moment nur davon träumen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es befindet sich noch ein zweites Kabel für spezielle Anschlüsse auf Asus-Boards im Lieferumfang aber das ist nur 3-aderig und es soll laut Anleitung für 'Zusatzfunktionen' gedacht sein - ich habe keine Ahnung, was damit gemeint ist.

Letztendlich bräuchte ich für die Verbindung zu RGBpx ein Bauteil wie dieses hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aqua Computer Webshop -  farbwerk 360 53279

Mein Aquaero 5 LT hat leider keinen Anschluß für die Microkabel vom RGBpx-Standard und ich kann auch keine andere Möglichkeit für das zweite Kabel finden. Die anderen Aquaeros bieten laut meiner Recherche auch keine Möglichkeit zum Anschließen...

Aber vielleicht bietet sich bald mal wieder die Gelegenheit zum Aufrüsten. Ich liebäugele im Moment mit einem neuen Unterbau und dann mache ich auch alles in einem neuen Case fertig, natürlich wieder mit Custom WaKü und dort gäbe es sicher wieder mehr Platz für ein paar dezente Lichtspielereien und ich werde wohl den Produkten von Aquacomputer treu bleiben, denn bisher wurde ich nicht enttäuscht. Selbst die einzige Reklamation in meinem Fall wurde schnell und unkompliziert bearbeitet und ich bin einfach von der Wertigkeit überzeugt.


----------



## Viking30k (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke hm kann man auch das hier an einen RGB header anschließen und daran dann den kryographics? Aqua Computer Webshop -  RGB Splitty3 incl. LED 53273

PS: Ist das 2. Kabel das mit diesem Breiten Stecker? Mein Gehäuse hat solche Anschlüsse für die Beleuchtung die Habe ich momentan am Mainboard angeschlossen somit müsste ich den Kühler eigentlich am Mainboard anschließen können über dieses kabel?

Das Kabel wird zwar am Gehäuse mit angeschlossen Aber Strom bekommen die Leds vom Board über den 4 pin RGB header


----------



## lefskij (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke hm kann man auch das hier an einen RGB header anschließen und daran dann den kryographics? Aqua Computer Webshop -  RGB Splitty3 incl. LED 53273
> 
> PS: Ist das 2. Kabel das mit diesem Breiten Stecker? Mein Gehäuse hat solche Anschlüsse für die Beleuchtung die Habe ich momentan am Mainboard angeschlossen somit müsste ich den Kühler eigentlich am Mainboard anschließen können über dieses kabel?
> 
> Das Kabel wird zwar am Gehäuse mit angeschlossen Aber Strom bekommen die Leds vom Board über den 4 pin RGB header



Das ist alles korrekt und Du kannst wohl diesen Splitty verwenden und zusätzlich das Kabel mit dem breiten Stecker an Dein Asus-Board anschließen - vielleicht passiert dann noch was ganz tolles 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich noch einen Tipp für Dich, den Du unbedingt beherzigen solltest - sorry, dass ich das erst jetzt erwähne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Du eine neue Karte einsetzen möchtest, mache bitte unbedingt eine 'saubere Treiber-Neuinstallation' - dieses Bild gibt zwar ein englisches Menü wieder aber das deutsche sieht genauso aus - Du musst im Installationsvorgang 'benutzerdefiniert' auswählen und dann kannst Du dieses Bild sehen und den wichtigen Haken setzen.

Welche Karte hattest Du denn bisher verbaut? Falls es eine AMD-Karte sein sollte, musst Du natürlich um so sorgfältiger sein und vorm Einsetzen der neuen 2080 Ti umbedingt alle AMD-Treiberdateien entfernen! Das gibt sonst nur ein heilloses Chaos...

Am besten löschst Du alle Treiberreste in diesem Fall mit dem Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU), kann man sich hier herunterladen und eine Anleitung findet man leicht über die gängigen Suchmaschinen: Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.1.9

Hier bitte ganz runterscrollen und in diesem Auswahlmenü einen Mirror aussuchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten führt man eine saubere Löschung der Treiberreste im 'abgesicherten Modus' aus - die Option wird Dir im DDU auch angeboten.


----------



## Viking30k (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hi danke dir hatte vorher eine msi rtx 2080ti lightning z 

Dafür gibt es aber keinen guten wasserblock.  Daher dachte ich es würde gehen die einfach ohne was zu machen. Also spielen, furmark und 3d Mark macht die Karte ohne Probleme mit. Scheint daher ok zu sein oder?

Habe die jetzt den ganzen Tag getestet xd hat auch kein spulenfiepen.  Der chrome ist allerdings immer noch schwarz, die Beta von chrome läuft. 

Die Karte kostet komplett ohne OC schon bis 1950mhz und ich habe eine mit Samsung Vram erwischt


----------



## lefskij (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hi danke dir hatte vorher eine msi rtx 2080ti lightning z
> 
> Dafür gibt es aber keinen guten wasserblock.  Daher dachte ich es würde gehen die einfach ohne was zu machen. Also spielen, furmark und 3d Mark macht die Karte ohne Probleme mit. Scheint daher ok zu sein oder?
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip kann das klappen... und jetzt kommt das große aber... Treiber auch bei Karten des gleichen Chips können bisweilen wegen unterschiedlicher Spezifikationen schon mal zickig werden. Habe das schon öfter erlebt und eine oben erwähnte 'saubere Neuinstallation' hat eigentlich immer Abhilfe geschaffen und ich musste den DDU nur in Ausnahmefällen einsetzen. Es ist sowieso immer ratsam, bei derart tiefen Systemeingriffen vorher ein Backup zu erstellen und dann wirklich sehr vorsichtig zu sein.

Von daher würde ich jetzt an Deiner Stelle - falls Du Chrome wirklich dringend benötigst - lieber versuchen (nach der 'sauberen Treiberinstallation' und wenn das Problem dann immer noch auftritt) diesen frisch zu installieren und natürlich vorher alle Einstellungen von ihm zu sichern. Vielleicht ist das ganze auch bloß reiner Zufall, denn ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ein Browser so krass von einem GPU-Wechsel mit gleichem Chip in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann...

Freut mich sehr, dass die Karte auch bei Dir so gut performt, den Samsung VRAM haben die eigentlich von Haus aus - man muss nur wissen, wo man suchen muss - habe die Karte auch nur durch einen 'Geheimtipp' gefunden 

Wie hoch hat Deine Lightning von MSI denn getaktet? Habe hier noch einen Ausschnitt vom 2080 Ti Owners Club bezüglich der Spezifikationen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die komplette Auflistung noch einmal hier: [Official] NVIDIA RTX 2080 Ti Owner's Club - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## Viking30k (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm chrome habe ich schon neu installiert bleibt aber trotzdem schwarz wahrscheinlich hat es irgendwas zerschossen werde noch mal eine saubere Installation des Treibers versuchen wenn das nichts hilft mal windows neu aufsetzen bis dahin geht auch die beta vom Chrome.

Die Lightning hat ohne Einstellungen auch die 1950mhz erreicht.

PS: bei der Palit gabs scheinbar auch welche mit Micron Vram die dann gerne gestorben sind habe das in den Bewertungen gelesen.


----------



## lefskij (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm chrome habe ich schon neu installiert bleibt aber trotzdem schwarz wahrscheinlich hat es irgendwas zerschossen werde noch mal eine saubere Installation des Treibers versuchen wenn das nichts hilft mal windows neu aufsetzen bis dahin geht auch die beta vom Chrome.
> 
> Die Lightning hat ohne Einstellungen auch die 1950mhz erreicht.
> 
> PS: bei der Palit gabs scheinbar auch welche mit Micron Vram die dann gerne gestorben sind habe das in den Bewertungen gelesen.



Ja, versuche das mal... und halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden 

Die Lightning ist sicher keine schlechte Karte aber sie braucht satte 50 Watt mehr, ist bestimmt wesentlich teurer und sie verfügt - wie Du ja auch sagtest - nicht über das begehrte Referenzlayout, was man für den Kryos-Kühler und einige andere WaKüblocks benötigt.

PS: Hast sicher im GPU-Z schon nach dem VRAM von Samsung gespickt, oder?  Das habe ich auch gleich gemacht...


----------



## Viking30k (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Genau habe mit GPU-Z Nachgeschaut wollte kein Micron die sterben ja gerne weg. Eigentlich darf man gar nicht nachdenken was man für so eine wakü ausgibt lach. Morgen sollte mein 560er hw labs Radiator eintreffen fehlen noch die beiden 420er bin mal auf die Qualität gespannt.

Ja leider gibt es für die Lightning keinen guten wasserblock mit dem Kühler läuft sie eigentlich auch immer an der Grenze


----------



## lefskij (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wenn alles gut läuft, Deine WaKü nach Deinen Vorstellungen funktioniert, kannst Du ja die Lightning verkaufen und noch ein kleines finanzielles Polster schaffen...

Radiatorfläche ist bei einer Custom WaKü ja bekanntlich das A und O und je mehr Du hast und je besser die Qualität ist, desto besser wird Dir das Ergebnis gefallen - da bin ich mir sicher (hast ja schon eine gute Beratung von den anderen Usern hier bekommen). Schau mal bitte, dass Du die Radiatoren vor der Inbetriebnahme mit warmem Wasser durchspülst und (wenn möglich) alle Komponenten der WaKü in einem Testkreislauf außerhalb des Gehäuses mal auf Dichtigkeit testest, denn es gibt nichts Schlimmeres, als Wasser auf Mainborad, CPU oder GPU und Netzteil...

Ich für meinen Teil setze auf einen externen Radiator (MoRa), weil ich vor der Palit ein Sli-System mit zwei 980 Ti hatte und damit beste Ergebnisse erzielte. Deine Radiatorenfülle sollte aber locker ausreichen und Du wirst sicher Deine wahre Freude haben 

Bei mir steht in naher Zukunft ein Plattformwechsel an... Habe die wichtigsten Teile schon hier: CPU, Board, RAM und Aquacomputer-CPU-Kühler (kommt morgen), fehlen nur noch die Entscheidungen zum Thema 'Schlauch' oder 'Hardtubes'... Die Tubes würden mich schon reizen aber vielleicht wird das erst eine Bastelaktion für die Zukunft


----------



## Viking30k (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm wie könnte ich das am besten außerhalb machen? Funktioniert das mit hardtubes auch? Ich bin ja direkt auf hardtube gegangen und morgen möchte ich erste biege Versuche starten. 

Werde mir auch diesen Dr drop kaufen damit kann ich es ja direkt im Gehäuse auch testen oder?

Ich könnte noch sinnvoll einen 360er radiator im Gehäuse unterbringen aber würde das viel ausmachen? Oder lohnt sich das nicht so?


----------



## lefskij (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Klar kannst Du alles im Case testen, der Dr. Drop ist sicher hilfreich aber Zewa tut es auch - einfach ordentlich Küchentuch auf die wichtigen Bauteile legen, die Pumpe anwerfen - natürlich ohne die anderen Komponenten mit Strom zu versorgen und schauen, ob  etwas austritt...

Außerhalb des Gehäuses musst Du nur einen Kreislauf schaffen, das geht auch mit Hardtubes - nur musst Du vorher schon Deine Biegeversuche machen und ein paar Winkel haben. Dann kann das Ganze in etwa so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich natürlich Schläuche verwendet aber ich hatte bei diesem Versuch ein deutlich besseres Gefühl, musste zwar ein altes Netzteil zum Betreiben der Pumpe verwenden und ein olles DVD-Laufwerk als Last an das Netzteil klemmen, doch es gab kein Malheur im Case mit der ganzen kostbaren Hardware...

Mache Deine Biegeversuche ganz in Ruhe, kaufe Dr. Drop lieber nicht (ist meine Meinung) und baue mit allen Komponenten, die Wasser führen, so einen Kreislauf. Lasse den mit korrekt befülltem AGB ne Stunde (oder länger) laufen und schau, ob irgendetwas undicht ist. Lasse Dir bitte Zeit bei diesem Test und denke an die paar Tausend Euro in Deinem Rechner... Es gibt noch genug Gelegenheiten zum Ausbessern aber eine Tausend Euro GPU wegen Wasserschaden austauschen zu müssen, wäre mir auch zu viel 

PS: Je mehr Radiatorfläche desto besser, Du kannst aber erstmal mit dem testen, was Du hast und wenn es dann zu laut wird, immer noch tätig werden und einen weiteren einbauen... mach erstmal das ins Case, was Du hast... WaKü-Bau ist eine 'Never-Ending-Story'  - glaube mir das, Du wirst immer mehr wollen


----------



## Viking30k (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke ich habe ja schon einen Fehlschlag hinter mir mit wakü da ein alc radiator undicht war hatte die ganze Suppe dann am Boden und ein paar Lüfter geduscht.  Hatte zum Glück alles abgeklemmt und nur die Pumpe dran. Bei dem Radiator war ein Verschluss stopfen nicht dicht zu bekommen und da lief richtig viel raus 

Wollte eigentlich erst keine Wasserkühlung mehr aber ich versuche es noch mal mit besseren Teilen 

Muss am Netzteil ein Verbraucher angeschlossen sein? Ich habe es nur mit Pumpe und dem Überbrückungsstecker gemacht

Ps: und irgendwie gefiel mir dann auch der Schlauch nicht und der Bykski gpu kühler für die lightning z 

Der kryographics scheint Ja eine ganz andere Hausnummer zu sein

PSPS: hatte zum Glück auch extrem viel Tücher über die ganze Hardware gepackt dadurch ist nichts passiert


----------



## lefskij (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Der Kryos IST definitiv eine ganz andere Hausnummer... in den letzten vier Jahren  habe ich nichts anderes verwendet. Sei nur bitte vorsichtig mit den O-Ringen am Anschlußpanel (wie oben erwähnt)! Da kann es bei Abrutschen dieser O-Ringe eben zu Undichtigkeiten kommen, das muss alles richtig sitzen!

Du musst nicht zwangsläufig einen extra Verbraucher an das Netzteil klemmen, damit es anläuft aber manchmal ist es nötig - nur deshalb habe ich das erwähnt. Je älter und beschissener die PSU, desto zickiger wird sie sein...

Und genau wegen solcher Fehlschläge (tut mir übrigens sehr leid für Dich), empfehle ich grundsätzlich diesen externen Testkreislauf... Ich bin da sehr pingelig aber Strom und Wasser sind halt keine guten Kollegen 

Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen, mir ist der Aufwand dann auch egal, wenn ich nachts gut schlafen kann


----------



## Viking30k (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dir und den anderen für die grandiose Hilfe und Geduld mit meinen ganzen Fragen die ich hatte. 

Hätte da noch ein Anliegen 

Sollte ich mit hardtubes einen Aufbau außerhalb testen wollen müsste ich doch erstmal alles einbauen die Tubes passend biegen und sägen und dann alles rausholen? Sonst müsste ich ein paar Tubes opfern und außerhalb das System aufbauen. 

Wie lange hast du schon eine Wasserkühlung? Ist da jemals was undicht geworden?


----------



## Krolgosh (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Sollte ich mit hardtubes einen Aufbau außerhalb testen wollen müsste ich doch erstmal alles einbauen die Tubes passend biegen und sägen und dann alles rausholen? Sonst müsste ich ein paar Tubes opfern und außerhalb das System aufbauen.



Meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht notwendig. Sauber und genau arbeiten und du wirst keine Probleme haben. 
Ansonsten gilt wie geschrieben, alles einbauen, schön mit Zewa auslegen und dann das System befüllen. (Nur die Pumpe am Strom) Das ganze lässt du dann eine gewisse Zeit lang so laufen, (ich mach meistens 3 Stunden) und danach prüfe ich alle Fittinge ob Feuchtigkeit ausgetreten ist. 

Hardtubes habe ich letztes Jahr zum ersten mal eingesetzt, und da war seitdem nichts undicht. 

Das einzige "Leck" das ich bisher hatte war noch unter Softtubes, da war es aber mein eigenes Verschulden, weil ich vergessen hab ein Fitting richtig zuzudrehen. Sowas passiert einem auch nur einmal.


----------



## Viking30k (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich schreibe es hier mal habe nun die Treiber sauber neu installiert und jetzt funktioniert chrome wieder korrekt Danke für den tip. Werde die Sachen einbauen und dann intern Füllen kaufe aber trotzdem den DR. drop so hat man gar kein Problem mit Wasser irgendwo 

Habe heute mal ein paar Rohre gebogen eigentlich funktioniert das ganz gut fürs erste mal und ohne Erfahrung mit so etwas. Das erste habe ich zu heiß gemacht das bekam blasen xd. Die anderen sind so geworden 

Habe ohne Messen usw. gebogen

PS: sind Acryl Rohre

Ist eigentlich das Silikon insert zu klein wen es ziemlich easy in das Rohr passt und etwas spiel hat? Oder passen die Biegungen so?


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sieht doch gut aus 
Das Silikon Teil zum Biegen muss sogar minimal dünner sein. Durch das biegen werden die Tubes ja minimal dünner in den Biegungen, würde es genau passen , würdest du es nach dem Biegen ja kaum noch aus dem Tube bekommen.


----------



## Viking30k (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke habe es mir eigentlich sogar schwerer vorgestellt wobei es sicher noch etwas schwerer wird wen es dann ins Gehäuse geht. Der erste hw labs Radiator ist auch eingetroffen von der Qualität bin ich schon sehr begeistert


----------



## lefskij (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Deine Biegeversuche finde ich auch schon echt gelungen, gerade weil Du noch nicht mal eine Schablone benutzt hast. Saubere Arbeit 

Wenn Du so ordentlich arbeitest und auch an den Sägepunkten der Acrylröhrchen entgratest, bevor Du die Tubes in die Fittinge steckst, glaube ich (genau wie Krolgosh), dass Du keinen Testkreislauf brauchst, um die Kühlung in Betrieb zu nehmen. Immer einen Doublecheck an den Fittingen machen und extra Zewa kaufen 



Viking30k schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du schon eine Wasserkühlung? Ist da jemals was undicht geworden?



Meine ersten WaKü-Versuche machte ich 2014 und ich war richtig aufgeregt, als ich das erste Mal die Pumpe einschaltete - damals waren zwei GTX 780 im Sli in meinem Case und am CPU-Kühler hatte ich einen Fitting zu wenig festgeschraubt... etwas Wasser lief auf die obere Karte, zum Glück war die nicht in Betrieb. Die Bauteile waren aber bisher immer dicht, wenn man etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nimmt und hochwertige Teile kauft, hat man selten gravierende Zwischenfälle.

So macht die WaKü auch gleich viel mehr Spaß. Gerade bei den Radiatoren ist eine gewisse Wertigkeit von großer Bedeutung, denn Du möchtest ja eine Silent-Kühlung haben...


----------



## Viking30k (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm habe nur so eine Matrize benutzt zum biegen allerdings ohne Handschuhe habe aber nicht mal irgendwas angezeichnet. Finger habe ich mir fast verbrannt xd. Aber Hardtubes sind genau mein Ding und es macht wirklich Spaß zu basteln. Hätte ich nicht gedacht wollte erst auch Schlauch nehmen.

Die Grafikkarte die du mir empfohlen Hast ist auch Top kein fiepen auch nicht bei über 200fps Samsung vram und boostet genau so hoch wie die Lightning z. Die Lüfter sind auch weniger nervig wie von der Lightning. 

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich die lightning z sobald meine Wasserkühlung läuft verkaufe oder ein 2. System baue manchmal ist ein 2. pc doch praktisch


----------



## lefskij (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

So langsam bekomme ich auch echt Lust auf Tubes...

Es wird ja bald auch bei mir wieder gebastelt und der Plan mit den Röhren besteht bei mir auch schon seit einem Jahr. Vielleicht mache ich auch mal ein paar neue Erfahrungen - optisch schon echt reizvoll.

Mein neues (jungfräuliches) Board bietet leider keine Option, die Spannungsversorgung mit Wasser zu kühlen aber ich werde eh wieder im Case für gute Belüftung sorgen und solange da keine heisse Luft von CPU oder GPU verwirbelt wird (dank der WaKü) mache ich mir da auch keine Sorgen. Mit meinem jetzigen System gab es da auch nie Probleme.

Für den guten Preis der Palit, ist es wirklich eine Top-Karte mit vielen Vorzügen verglichen mit der Konkurrenz. Das Problem bei Turingkarten ist wohl die Eigenschaft, schon bei 40°C gewisse Leistungseinbußen zu verursachen. Das habe ich neulich mal irgendwo gelesen. Luftkühlung ist für mich persönlich eh keine Option mehr und mit WaKü versuche ich die Temp der GPU stets unter 40°C zu halten. Mit meinem MoRa nicht so eine Herausforderung aber wenn man die Karte so hoch taktet, wird es schonmal eng.

Werde meine jetzigen Komponenten wohl meiner besseren Hälfte vermachen (außer der Palit natürlich) und so können sie noch weitere Jahre gut genutzt werden 

PS: Mir fällt gerade noch ein, dass mein AGB von Phobya schonmal undicht wurde. Es ist ein Laufwerksschacht-AGB und den musste ich mit Sekundenkleber wieder zumachen. An einer Klebenaht kam zwar wenig heraus aber so etwas kann über einen längeren Zeitraum schon zum Problem werden.


----------



## Viking30k (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also ich verstehe nicht warum ich erst keine Tubes wollte wahrscheinlich zu wenig Zeit und so. Da ich nun aber erst im Urlaub bastle wo man Zeit investieren kann werden es Tubes werden 

Hab hier mal ein verbranntes tube und eins habe ich  mal in die RGB Beleuchtung gehalten optisch echt Wahnsinn

Bin richtig begeistert von den Röhrchen


----------



## lefskij (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Der Schlüssel ist wohl, den Heißluftföhn immer in Bewegung zu halten und nicht zu lange auf eine Stelle zu pusten. Gleichmäßig über die ganze Länge der Biegung und auch nicht zu nahe heran aber Du hast das ja schon sehr gut gemacht 

Die Lichteffekte in den Tubes sind schon echt schön. Ich werde wohl etwas dezenter vorgehen und nur bestimmte Bauteile beleuchten - Akzente setzen und eher metallisches Glänzen hervorheben...


----------



## Viking30k (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja bei mir wird es dann auch etwas weniger werden da Ja ein paar Lüfter dann wegkommen und vor allem möchte ich dann auch mal nur eine Farbe einstellen Flüssigkeit nehme ich dann auch farblos


----------



## lefskij (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Als Kühlflüssigkeit verwende ich nur noch destilliertes Wasser ohne irgendwelche Zusätze, denn ich hatte schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesen 'Wundermitteln'...

Wenn Du magst, lies Dir meinen Thread zu diesem Thema mal durch... wird zwar irgendwann etwas fantastisch aber mich hat es echt geprickt:

Custom-WaKü Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps


----------



## Viking30k (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm echt schräg was bei dir passiert ist mir wurde das DP Ultra empfohlen musste heute noch mal Biege Versuche machen xd es wird immer besser eigentlich schon perfekt oder?


----------



## Richu006 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Kommt gut... 
Aber der schwere part ist nicht unbedingt eine saubere Biegung, sondern eine saubere Biegung an der richtigen Stelle.

Sobald du an einem Rohr mehr als 1 Biegung brauchst beginnt die "Challenge" diese im richtigen Abstand hin zu bekommen.

Deshalb ist meine Empfehlung, noch mit paar Winkel Fittingen zu arbeiten, dann kannst du den loop so planen das meistens 1 Biegung genügt.


----------



## Viking30k (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke ja werde auf jeden Fall noch Winkel mit ordern  Dachte nur immer das biegen wäre schwieriger


----------



## lefskij (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Winkel sind auf jeden Fall immer hilfreich und so kann man auch Ungenauigkeiten leichter ausgleichen.

Mein neues System wird wohl auch eine frische Hardtube-Installation bekommen. Im Moment überlege ich noch, welche Farbe die Tubes bekommen sollen und danach richtet sich auch die Wahl der Fittinge - für rote Tubes würde ich Bitspower-Komponenten und für klare Tubes EK-Teile wählen... beides würden 12/10 Tubes sein, denn dickere machen bei einem MoRa und vorhandenen Schnellkupplungen durchflussmaßig keinen nennenswerten Unterschied (zu dick ist auch nicht schön in einem Midi-Tower). Dieser ist ohnehin bei 60-100 Litern pro Stunde laut vielen Erfahrungen optimal. Ich fahre zur Zeit mit 130 L/h und einer 11/8 Verschlauchung schon recht hoch aber weniger bringt nicht mehr Kühlleistung (nach mehreren Tests).

Es gibt ja hier im Forum auch einen guten Guide was die Hilfsmittel für Hardtubing angeht: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich

Besonders gut gefällt mir die Arbeit mit den 'Monsoon Mandrels' - hier kann man natürlich auch alle anderen angebotenen Mandrels nutzen, um Biegungen in der dritten Dimension zu realisieren: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/348701-hard-tubing-hilfsmittel-uebersicht-und-vergleich.html#post6717992.

Habe mir aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit und des Preises auch mal diese angeschaut: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50355

Das gute an solchen Mandrels ist, dass man sie auf Werkbänken oder Holzplatten festschrauben kann, um exakte Biegungen leichter und in besseren Winkeln erreichen zu können. Wenn man vorher alles ordentlich ausmisst und auf Papierskizze zeichnet, ist damit sicher ein schönes Ergebnis zu erreichen. Mal sehen, was ich damit zustande kriege... Ein Großteil der neuen Hardware ist schon hier und der Kontostand lässt mich zur Zeit stärker schwitzen, als die Frage ob rot oder klar 

PS: Ach und noch etwas... ich plane meine GPU über ein Riserkabel mit dem Bauch zum Fenster des Gehäuses zu verbauen und so wird der Kryos-Kühler mal so richtig zur Geltung kommen. Allzuviel RGB-Effekte möchte ich aber nicht und so muss ich mal schauen, wie man das mit dezenten Maßnahmen in Szene setzen kann. Dann gibt es ja noch die Option über die neuen Aquacomputer-Vision-Panels die Temperatur der Komponenten anzeigen zu lassen. Bei mir steht der Rechner aber nicht direkt neben dem Monitor und ich schaue lieber in die Aufzeichnungen der Aquasuite. Für mein neues Setup habe ich ein Aquaero 6 Pro bestellt und so sehe ich bald die Werte nach Wunsch auch vorne am Case - leider braucht man dafür einen Laufwerksschacht oder man muss sich selbst etwas dafür basteln...


----------



## lefskij (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis:

Falls Du die Lüfter für Deine Radiatoren wassertemperaturgeregelt laufen lassen möchtest, kann ich Dir Temperatursensoren wie diese hier empfehlen: Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany.

Die werden in den Loop eingeschraubt und beim durchströmenden Wasser liest der aussenliegende Sensor die Wärme des Kühlmittels aus. Bei mir sitzt einer am Einlass und einer am Auslass der Radiators - so kann ich den Einlasssensor durch das Aquaero zum Festlegen der Lüftergeschwindigkeit nutzen. Ab einer Temperatur von 25°C fangen die Lüfter an schneller als 50% zu drehen, man kann eine definierte Lüfterkurve einstellen, das ist echt praktisch. Der Auslasssensor dient nur zu meiner Unterhaltung und er zeigt logischerweise immer so 2-10°C weniger als der Einlass an. Nach langen Spielesessions ist die Wassertemperatur ohnehin fast überall gleich im Loop. Die Wasser-Temp-Sensoren würde ich nicht direkt an CPU- oder GPU-Kühler schrauben, denn durch die Eigenwärme wird das Ergebnis vielleicht verfälscht.

Im Aquaero habe ich die Sensoren Vorlauf und Rücklauf genannt, es sind auch noch diese dünnen Sensoren mit an Bord - mit denen werden die Raumtemperatur gemessen und man kann auch welche in die Nähe von wichtigen Teilen im Gehäuse platzieren. Zur Zeit verwende ich noch die Aquasuiteversion von 2015 aber mit der neuen Hardware kommt ja auch ein neus Aquaero und damit auch die neue Software. Das Einstellen und Einrichten/Anordnen der verschiedenen Parameter braucht etwas Zeit aber es kann dann z.B. so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja... ein Aquaero kann auch 3Pin-Lüfter ordentlich steuern und Du kannst ruhig mehrere über Y-Stecker verbinden und zum Schluß mit einem einzelnen Lüfterausgang steuern lassen. Bei mir hängen neun Lüfter vom MoRa, die mit insgesamt 4 Kabeln (3 auf 1) auf nur einem Lüfterausgang stecken, am Aquaero und sie werden astrein gesteuert. Ein Lüfterausgang verträgt 18 Watt - das ist gut, denn jeder Lüfter hat 2 Watt und so kommt das gerade so hin. Werden die Ausgänge wie bei mir stark belastet, empfiehlt sich eine separate Kühlung des Aquaero. Es gibt aktive und passive, beim Aquaero 6 kann man beide kombinieren:

Aquacomputer Passivkuehler fuer aquaero 6, schwarz | Steuergeraete Zubehoer | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aquacomputer Wasserkuehler fuer aquaero 5, G1/4 | Steuergeraete Zubehoer | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Der aktive wird hier auf den passiven aufgeschraubt, der aktive passt auch auf die alte 5er Version...


----------



## Richu006 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*



lefskij schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis:
> 
> Falls Du die Lüfter für Deine Radiatoren wassertemperaturgeregelt laufen lassen möchtest, kann ich Dir Temperatursensoren wie diese hier empfehlen: Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany.
> 
> ...



Die temp sensoren hat er glaube schon...
Ich habe ihm damals so ähnliche empfohlen. Einfach aber von Aquacomputer. Sind sonst aber identisch.

Was den Kühler angeht... den braucht man nicht zwingend beim Aquaero 6... schon gar nicht mit pwm lüftern.

Das Aquaero selbst wird nicht heiss weil zb. Viele Lüfter angrschlossen sind.

Es wird vorallem dann heiss, wenn man DC geregelte Lüfter anschliesst. Und diese dann drosselt.
Am Aquaero selbst liegt immer dieselbe Spannung an. Das Herunter transformieren von 12v auf eine geringere Spannung erzeugt viel wärme (ist auch logisch, irgendwo muss die übrige Energie ja hin)

Aber ja der Passivkühler kostet nicht viel, sieht gut aus (besser als ohne) und schadet auf jedenfall nicht!
So nach dem Moto lieber haben als brauchen


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hatte auch den Aquaero 6 LT mit dem passiv Kühler verbaut.

Die Temperaturen der Fan-Anschlüsse lagen schön bei max. 34°C (Last), daher vollkommen ausreichend und muss nicht zusätzlich mit Wasser gekühlt werden. Hatte auch mal den Support dazu gefragt und als Antwort bekam ich das es ohne dem passiv Kühler auch gehen würde, aber empfehlen würden sie mir auch den Kühler zu verbauen.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm Sensoren habe ich momentan keine  waren irgendwie falsch da man je Sensor 2 fittinge benötigt hatte da die nur innen Gewinde hatten. 

Wie sieht das bei 3 radiatoren aus? Könnte ich da an jeden 2 Sensoren montieren?

Den passiv kühler werde ich auf jeden Fall kaufen

Diese Sensoren hatte ich  Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich kann die Sensoren nicht empfehlen, hatte ich auch damals. Allerdings ist das einfach ein Metall Gewinde das irgendwo zwischen geschraubt wird. Dann ist da ein Kunststoff Ring drum und dazwischen geklemmt ist das Sensor. Zieht man da einmal etwas dran zieht man direkt den Sensor zwischen dem Kunststoff raus. 
Besser finde ich diese hier, sind nicht teurer und viel besser verarbeitet. Dort ist ein richtiger Metall Sensor in das Gewinde geschraubt und hat direkten Kontakt mit dem Wasser.

XSPC Temperatursensor 2x G1/4 IG - chrome


----------



## Richu006 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Sensoren nicht empfehlen, hatte ich auch damals. Allerdings ist das einfach ein Metall Gewinde das irgendwo zwischen geschraubt wird. Dann ist da ein Kunststoff Ring drum und dazwischen geklemmt ist das Sensor. Zieht man da einmal etwas dran zieht man direkt den Sensor zwischen dem Kunststoff raus.
> Besser finde ich diese hier, sind nicht teurer und viel besser verarbeitet. Dort ist ein richtiger Metall Sensor in das Gewinde geschraubt und hat direkten Kontakt mit dem Wasser.
> 
> XSPC Temperatursensor 2x G1/4 IG - chrome



Aber der braucht eben 2 Zusätzliche Fittinge je Seite... hat ja nur innengewinde.

Dijenigen von Aquaconputer oder von Phobya... kann man einfach an einem Anschluss einschrauben ohne zusätzliches Fitting.

Das sie relativ billig sind... einfach ein flacher temp Sensor mit einem Ring angeklemmt dss stimmt zwar. 
Aber es funktionoert Problemlos.
Wenn man ausversehen den Sensor rauszieht kann man ihn Problemlos wieder befestigen.

Und sollte nebenbei mal ein Sensor defekt sein... liegen bei mir noch etwa 10 solche flachen Sensoren herum... ich kann die also easy selbst ersetzen.

Der xpsc sensor funktioniert nicht besser als die anderen "billigen" sind alles Analoge Sensoren.

Wenn du wirklich eine verbesserung möchtest (was ich nicht nötig finde) dann würde ich zumindest auf nen Digitalen Temp Sensor gehen

Sowas hier Aqua Computer Webshop -  Calitemp digitaler Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 fuer aquaero 5/6 53257
Da hast du am ende zumindest einen mehrwert.
Weil angeblich viel Genauer


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe bei mir welche von Phobya verbaut.
Phobya Temperatursensor G1/4" 2-Pin, schwarz ab €'*'10,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Sind ganz gut und ich kann da kein Kabel abziehen, da würde ich zuvor das Kabel ausreißen.
Der lässt sich auch leicht zerlegen in dem der Kunststoffring abgezogen wird, dann ist ein normaler Temperaturfühler drin der auch oft mit einem Aquaero 6 im Lieferumfang mit dabei ist. Wobei sich dieser Ring sobald ein Anschluss drauf ist auch nicht mehr abziehen lässt, dann wird er durch den Anschluss an Position gehalten.

Einziger Nachteil ist das sie nicht so genau sind und man hier in der Aquasuite etwas nachjustieren muss. Dazu wird aber ein anderer Thermometer gebraucht und 100% bekommt man sie nicht justiert da je nachdem wo sie verbaut werden Temperatur Unterschiede bestehen können. Ich habe es halt dort wo sie verbaut sind mit einem Infrarot Thermometer versucht.

Die neuen digitalen Temperatursensoren sehen viel versprechend aus, sind aber nicht ganz billig, da ich bei mir drei Temperatursensoren verbaut habe und dann noch ein aquabus X4 für aquaero 5/6 dazu haben müsste.

Bei mir messe ich die Temperatur nach dem AGB/Pumpe, also Temperatur nach der Grafikkarte bevor das Kühlwasser durch die zwei interne verbaute Radiatoren gelangt und dann nach dem Prozessor der die vorgekühlte Kühlflüssigkeit meiner zwei interne Verbaute Radiatoren bekommt und zu Gleich die Temperatur ist was zum Mora geht. Der dritte ist nach dem Mora vor der Grafikkarte verbaut und dann geht es wieder zum AGB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei mein erster Temperatursensor der nach der Pumpe war, die anderen zwei muss man nicht haben, die kamen nur zur Neugierde dazu um zu sehen wie der Mora kühlt.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke euch hm die digitalen Sensoren sagen mir schon zu. Würden auch leicht ins Budget passen nur hätte ich mal eine Frage zwecks Anschluss von den ganzen Teilen bzw. Deren Beleuchtung 

Ich habe ja das asus crosshair VIII formula 

Das hat 2x 5volt rgb header und 2 12v header 

Ein 12v ist belegt mit der Gehäuse Beleuchtung und an einen 5v Port kommt noch eine phanteks glacier d140 distro plate.

Mit was ich noch Probleme zwecks Anschluss habe ist folgendes. 

Ich habe diesen  gpu kühler Aquacomputer kryographics NEXT 2080 Ti, vernickelte Ausfuehrung | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Dieser hat  ja nur einen rgbpx Anschluss.  Folgende  Möglichkeiten  habe ich gefunden die Beleuchtung anzuschließen 

Entweder über das aquaero Quadro welches über den aquabus am aquaero 6 angeschlossen wird jedoch wäre dann dieser Port belegt so könnte ich das Teil für die digitalen Sensoren nicht anschließen. Oder gäbe es eine Art Verteiler wo man mehrere Geräte am aquabus anschließen kann?

Oder ganz simpel  sowas am 12v header am board anschließen und daran den gpu kühler? 
Aqua Computer Webshop -  RGB Splitty3 incl. LED 53273

Oder gäbe es noch eine bessere Lösung?

Edit: habe eben gesehen das aquabus x4 fungiert ja als Verteiler  aber könnte man da soviel anschließen? 

Also 2 oder 3 Sensoren und das aquaero Quadro


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Gibt aber auch Splitterkabel.
Akasa Addressable RGB LED Splitter Kabel

Damit kannst auch direkt vom Mainboard splitten.
Gibt es auch als 4-Pol, dann läuft es halt  nur mit 3 Pins darüber.

Zu den andere von dir vorgeschlagene möchte ich nichts mit beitragen, da ich sie selbst nicht kenne.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm bräuchte eher was um den aquabus am aquaero 6 zu splitten das dürfte mit dem aquabus x4 möglich sein oder?

Weil der Grafikkarten kühler hat ja einen ganz anderen Anschluss für die LEDs dafür kann man unter anderem das Quadro ans aquaero 6 anschließen über den aquabus

Sowas gäng wohl auch wurde hier schon mal verlinkt  xd

Aqua Computer Webshop -  farbwerk 360 53279


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Nachdem was ich gelesen habe geht es mit dem aquabus x4 um aquabus splitten zu können.
Aber ich kenne es auch nur aus dem Artikel  her.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Dieser hat  ja nur einen rgbpx Anschluss.   Folgende  Möglichkeiten  habe ich gefunden die Beleuchtung anzuschließen
> 
> Entweder über das aquaero Quadro welches über den aquabus am aquaero 6  angeschlossen wird jedoch wäre dann dieser Port belegt so könnte ich das  Teil für die digitalen Sensoren nicht anschließen. Oder gäbe es eine  Art Verteiler wo man mehrere Geräte am aquabus anschließen kann?
> 
> ...



Man braucht  Aquabus X4 nicht zwingend. Man kann auch einfach herkömmliche Splitter  Kabel verwenden. Obendrein ist Aquabus zwischen Quadro und Aquaero nur  dann notwendig, wenn man die am Quadro angeschlossenen Geräte über das Aquaero steuern möchte. Ob Aquabus X4 oder nicht hängt davon ab, ob du am Aquaero wirklich mehr als ein Gerät per Aquabus verbinden willst bzw musst. Ich persönlich steuere alle 6 internen und die 4 (bald 9) externen Lüfter über das Aquaero. Da alle Aqua Computer Geräte in der Aquasuite steuerbar sind und die Daten der Sensoren in der Aquasuite bereitstehen, habe ich sogar mittlerweile drauf verzichtet die Pumpe und den Farbwerk per Aquabus zu verkabeln.

An den RGBx Anschluss des Quadro kommt dann auch der RGBx Stecker des GPU Blocks ran. Da es sich bei dem Block der GPU um digitale und programmierbare LEDs handelt, kannst du den nicht einfach an den 12V Anschluss des PC bzw. an einen Splitty hängen. Dem Block liegt aber auch ein Kabel für einen digitalen Anschluss am Mainboard bei. Wenn dir ein RGBx Anschluss nicht reicht, dann brauchst du in der Tat einen Farbwerk 360. Der RGB Anschluss am Aquaero ist weder für RGBx noch für die einfachen LED Streifen geeignet. Das habe ich gerade lernen dürfen. 

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich den Farbwerk 360 aktuell nur für drei digitale LED  Streifen im Gehäuse nutze. Die Wingboost RGB Lüfter hängen am digitalen  RGB Anschluss des Mainboards und ein externer LED Streifen unter der Schreibtischplatte von Aqua Computer  sowie der LED Streifen in einer Strebe des Heatkiller Tubes benutzen  den analogen 4 Pin RGB Header des Boardes. Es gibt übrigens auch Splitter Kabel digitale wie analoge RGB Streifen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich sehe den Aquabus X4  nur Sinnvoll wenn die neuen digitalen Temperatursensoren verwendet werden sollen, da sie laut Produktbeschreibung an einem Aquabus abgeschlossen werden. Aber die normalen Temperatursensoren tun auch ganz gute Arbeit, daher muss man diese digitalen Temperatursensoren nicht unbedingt haben. Bin ja froh das ich überhaupt eine Temperatur auslesen und danach steuern kann, da kommt es mir nicht so sehr darum wie genau sie messen können.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke werde wohl zum farbwerk 360 greifen kostet ja genau soviel wie ein Quadro. Kann man das farbwerk dann auch mit der aquasuite einstellen?

Heute kam noch mal Post xd

Phanteks glacier d140 passt sogar in das Phanteks Enthoo elite obwohl es in der Beschreibung nicht gelistet ist sieht top aus

560er+ 2 420er Black ice nemesis Radiatoren gts 

Cuplex kryos NeXT Vario mit Vision pvd/nickel

Kryographics next rtx 2080ti vernickelt + active Backplate 

Fehlen nur noch Fittinge, Sensoren, Hardtubes und noch diverse klein teile 

Einen Filter habe ich auch mal bestellt aber ob das nötig ist? Dazu natürlich gleich auch eine LED xd verliert man viel durchfluss mit diesem Filter? Ist auch von aquacomputer

PS: der Gpu Kühler hat eine kleine Nase von der Fertigung aber sieht man später nicht da es auf der Seite ist wo auf die Grafikkarte kommt sieht man auch auf dem Foto die kleine Macke wenn ich das so nennen darf

PSPS:  erst aufgeben wollen und dann so zugreifen xd


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die D140 sieht schön aus, aber Cpu und Grafikkarte werden parallel angeströmt. Dadurch erhält zwar jede Komponente direkt kaltes Wasser, gleichzeitig allerdings weniger Durchfluss. Im Optimalfall würde damit jede Komponente den halben Durchfluss erhalten. Das ist soweit genug Durchfluss vorhanden ist auch völlig in Ordnung und macht bei Multigpusetups mit gleichen Kühlern auch Sinn, bei Setups mit Unterschiedlichen Kühlern kann es allerdings von Nachteil sein, da möglicherweise der Cpu- oder der Gpukühler einen wesentlich höheren Widerstand hat und somit wesentlich weniger Wasser abbekommt. Meistens ist der Cpukühler restriktiver, wobei dieser aufgrund der üblicherweise geringeren Leistungsaufnahme der Cpu auch mit weniger Wasser gut zurecht kommt. Trotzdem solltest du da ein Auge drauf werfen und die Pumpe eher schnell arbeiten lassen, du hast ja einen recht großen Kreislauf, da wird der Durchfluss nicht unbedingt so hoch mehr sein. Natürlich geht da nichts über einen Test, selbst sehr geringer Durchfluss reicht meistens noch problemlos aus und kostet im Zweifel paar °C, man kann aber nie wissen.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok einen durchfluss Sensor habe ich ja und diese Pumpe Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit PWM-Eingang und Tachosignal | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wie viel durchfluss sollte im Idealfall noch vorhanden sein?

Probleme werde ich damit aber nicht bekommen oder?


----------



## Tekkla (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Kann man das farbwerk dann auch mit der aquasuite einstellen?


Ja



Viking30k schrieb:


> Einen Filter habe ich auch mal bestellt aber ob das nötig ist? Dazu natürlich gleich auch eine LED xd verliert man viel durchfluss mit diesem Filter?


Durch seine Bauweise geht einiges an Durchfluss flöten. Bei mir waren es fast 20 L/h. Der Nutzen des Filters war für mich obendrein fragwürdig. Jedenfalls wurde nicht das Zukleistern des Kühlblocks durch aus Schläuchen gelöste Weichmacher verhindert. Die LED passt übrigens auf den Anschluss des Aquaero 



Viking30k schrieb:


> Wie viel durchfluss sollte im Idealfall noch vorhanden sein?


 Um die 40 L/h sind okay. Geht auch weniger. PCGH hat dazu ein Video gemacht.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dann den Filter eher nicht nutzen oder? Weiß ja nicht wie viel die distro plate an durchfluss weg nimmt


----------



## Tekkla (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wie ich schon schrieb: Ich empfand den Nutzen als sehr zweifelhaft. Das Teil liegt bei mir seit laaaanger Zeit in der Wakü-Restekiste.


----------



## Viking30k (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok wenn der so viel durchfluss kostet lass ich den lieber weg nehme ja eh Hardtubes da sollte kein Weichmacher drin sein


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei mir hat es etwa 15 l/h genommen, aber da ich noch 65 l/h hatte war es für mich ausreichend.

Jetzt mit destiliertem Wasser komme ich sogar auf 87 l/h. Das DP-Ultra hat hier den Durchfluss auch etwas mit beeinflusst. Wobei 10 l/h war ich schon besser als ich mein normalen Kühler durch ein Monoblock von EK ersetzte. Also bin ich mit dem Monoblock auf etwa 75 l/h gekommen und dann mit dem destiliertem Wasser auf 87 l/h.


----------



## lefskij (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Das Aquaero selbst wird nicht heiss weil zb. Viele Lüfter angrschlossen sind.
> 
> Es wird vorallem dann heiss, wenn man DC geregelte Lüfter anschliesst. Und diese dann drosselt.
> Am Aquaero selbst liegt immer dieselbe Spannung an. Das Herunter transformieren von 12v auf eine geringere Spannung erzeugt viel wärme (ist auch logisch, irgendwo muss die übrige Energie ja hin)
> ...



Ist natürlich grundsätzlich richtig... gerade bei 3Pin-Lüftern und da diese nicht PWM-geregelt werden, ist eine hohe Temperatur ja, wie Du sagst, geradezu unausweichlich. Meine Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL2 sind leider keine PWM-fähigen Lüfter aber selbst das ist für ein gut gekühltes Aquaero 5 kein Problem  - die 6er Version ist da noch eine Spur besser und sie sollte das vielleicht auch ohne extra Kühlung schaffen.

Ich rate hier dennoch zur Vorsicht und empfehle grundsätzlich keine Experimente mit derart empfindlichen Geräten.

Zum besseren Demonstrieren schaut Euch diese Bilder an... Das erste zeigt den Idle und das zweite die Last - beachtet mal 'Lüftersteuerung', 'Leitung Kanal 3' und 'Temperatur Kanal 3':




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht schön, dass bei meinen Lüftern die Temperatur, sobald sie hochdrehen etwas höher ist und selbst bei einem wassergekühlten Aquaero ist das noch sehr auffällig... Hängt da jetzt noch eine fette Pumpe und vielleicht noch mehr Spielzeug dran, möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie das ohne Kühlung aussähe 

Vielleicht ist das Ergebnis bei einer besseren Verteilung auf alle Lüfterkanäle ein anderes, ich habe noch eine Laing mit 18 Watt am ersten Kanal und so kommt sicher eins zum anderen. Wohlgemerkt: das hier ist noch ein Aquaero 5 LT... das 6er verträgt an die 30 Watt pro Lüfterkanal.

@ Viking30k: Bei vorhandenem Mainboard-Anschluss würde ich für deinen Kryos Kühler auch eher den Splitty 3 nehmen: Aquacomputer RGB Splitty3 incl. LED | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Den habe ich auch gleich mal mitbestellt und wenn Du nicht mehr als drei RGBpx-Komponenten anschließen möchtest, genügt das ja auch.
So einen Filter kannst Du Dir ja gerne zur Seite legen aber ich glaube genausowenig wie andere User hier auch, dass Du den brauchen wirst - wie IICARUS und ich solltest Du es einfach mit destilliertem (demineralisiertem) Wasser und nichts weiterem versuchen... den Zusätzen traue ich irgendwie nicht mehr


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke euch hm wenn destilliertes Wasser reicht und sogar mehr durchfluss bringt mache ich das auch. Die distro plate kann ich aber getrost mal mit ausprobieren oder? Muss deswegen die Pumpe nicht mit 100% rennen lassen?

Ps: wie kalibriert man noch mal den Durchfluss Sensor?

Die aqausuite gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## lefskij (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das Glykol-Wasser-Gemisch von Zusätzen soll angeblich besser schmieren aber es kann auch Nachteile bringen - selbst ohne 'Weichmacher' im System und daher und auch weil ich keine großartige Schmierung feststellen konnte, rate ich Dir mal direkt davon ab. Mache lieber von Zeit zu Zeit den Kreislauf auf und erneuere das Wasser - das kann man auch vernachlässigen, alle zwei drei Jahre kommen eh neue Komponenten dazu - daher macht man das automatisch.

Einen Durchflusssensor (von Aquacomputer) musst Du meines Wissens nach nicht kalibrieren, der ist wartungsfrei - es sei denn, er ist verstopft. Ich habe das bisher nur bei meiner Reinigungsaktion erlebt. Dann macht man den sauber und es kann direkt weiter gehen.

In den neuen Versionen sieht die Aquasuite noch besser aus und man kann alles Mögliche einstellen,  sogar externe Messwerte einbinden, z.B. von HWInfo oder ähnlichem... es ist quasi alles einstellbar und man braucht im Prinzip nichts anderes als den MSI Afterburner für die GPU, denn die CPU wird ja grundsätzlich über das BIOS angesprochen und Übertaktung normalerweise darüber getätigt. Die Aquasuite genügt im Grunde für alle Einstellungen im WaKü-Kreislauf.


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke überlege nur noch wegen der d140 aber werde ich wohl probieren müssen oder? Also die distro plate


----------



## lefskij (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Tja, das kannst nur Du entscheiden... Möchtest Du so eine Konstruktion in Deinem Case haben? Ist es schlau, den Durchblick auf eventuell schöne Hardware zu verdecken? Kann so etwas das Wasser wirklich besser verteilen?

Baue die vielleicht noch nicht ein sondern halte sie nur da hin, wo sie letztendlich sein soll und dann beantworte Dir die Frage selbst - das ist wie mit einem Tattoo - hänge ein Bild davon auf und wenn Du es nach ein paar Wochen noch sehen magst, kannst Du es Dir stechen lassen...


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke verdecken würde sie nichts bin eigentlich nur am Grübeln ob man damit eventuell zu wenig Durchfluss hat?


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Kommt wie gesagt alles auf deinen Gesamtdurchfluss an, eine D5 ist an sich locker stark genug, um auch für 2 ungleiche Kühler genug Durchfluss zu liefern, erst recht, wenn du dir den Filter sparst. Im Zweifel sieht man es an den Temperaturen; um seine Hardware vor Überhitzung zu schützen, reicht meist schon wirklich sehr wenig Durchfluss aus, da ist dann aber noch Potenzial vorhanden. Im Allgemeinen reichen 30l/h, besser wären 60. Wenn du parallel anströmst, würde ich etwas mehr anstreben, da muss man einfach testen.


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok dann heißt es wohl einfach einbauen anschließen und testen wie hoch ich die Pumpe einstellen muss damit genug Durchfluss vorhanden, und die Temperaturen gut sind.   

Das einzige was ist sobald die distro eingebaut ist kann man die Grafikkarte nicht mehr ausbauen ohne die Plate abbauen zu müssen.  Aber mit wakü ist das an sich  eh nicht mehr so prickelnd da öfters zu Schrauben. 

Wenn ich die Teile im Gehäuse eingebaut habe könnte ich noch mal fragen wie man am besten beginnt mit dem Kreislauf oder ist das an sich egal? Normal sollte man ja direkt von der Pumpe /agb in die distro plate und dort dann in CPU und gpu und dann eben weiter zu den radiatoren  Stimmt das so?  Könnte es ja mal grob auf Papier zeichnen wie ich mir das ausgedacht habe. 

Dann nur noch eine Frage zum Durchfluss Sensor wo im Kreislauf erzielt man damit die besten Ergebnisse? Einige sagen es ist egal wo andere meinen er sollte kurz bevor man wieder zur Pumpe geht angeschlossen werden.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dein Loop kannst anschließen wie du möchtest.
Am besten so das du so dein Loop besser verlegen kannst.

Durchflusssensor kannst normal verbauen wo du möchtest.
Ich habe meinen direkt nach der Pumpe dran.


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke habe auch schon einen Plan ausgedacht bin immer noch total begeistert von den ganzen Teilen und vor allem Hardtubes  xd


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich habe bei mir so eine art Zwischendecke und darunter sitzt bei mir die Pumpe und der Durchflusssensor und sind vom Seitenteil aus nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei mir kommt der Durchflusssensor auch unter eine Decke und wird nicht sichtbar verbaut


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sorry für den doppelpost aber die distro plate ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück vor allem wenn Hardtubes eingesetzt werden

Langsam wird es was hehe nur mein Konto weint lol


----------



## Richu006 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja die Distrp plate kannst du denke ich Problemlos einbauen... die mindert den Durchfluss nicht stark... btw. Ist die d5 sowieso stark genug.

Aber ich würde alles Seriell anschliessen und nichts parallel... 
Da du Parallel nur schlecht erkennen kannst ob irgendwo zuwenig Durchfluss herrscht.

Parallel Systeme sind immer etwas heikel.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dumm nur das die Distroplate eben schon by Design für parallele Anströmung gedacht ist, aber das habe ich in vorherigen Posts schon genug behandelt.
So langsam schlägt die Sucht zu, man sollte echt ne Warnung anpinnen: "Vorsicht, Wasserkühlung kann süchtig machen" oder so.


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm eigentlich kann man die nur parallel anschließen steht auch in der Anleitung so

Also einfach die Temperaturen checken oder ? Werde anfangs eh den msi afterburner mit laufen lassen


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Genau das.


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm am besten wäre doch diesen durchfluss Sensor am Ausgang der distro plate anzuschließen denke ich mal


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Jein, der Gesamtdurchfluss ist im ganzen Kreislauf gleich (ist wie beim elektrischen Strom, deshalb wird in der Schule auch so gern das Wassermodell genommen), du kannst den Durchflusssensor also überall positionieren. Wenn du jetzt den Durchfluss an beispielsweise dem Cpuausgang der Distroplate messen willst, brauchst du da natürlich den Sensor, der sagt dir aber nur, wie viel Wasser die Cpu abbekommt, wie das bei der Gpu aussieht, ist unbekannt. Dafür bräuchtest du einen weiteren Sensor im Teilkreislauf der Gpu oder im Gesamtkreislauf, der fehlende Wert kann ja leicht errechnet werden. Einen Durchflussensor direkt bei der Distroplate einzubinden sähe aber recht besch....eiden aus, es macht mehr Sinn, einfach in der letzten Ecke vom Gehäuse den Gesamtdurchfluss zu messen und dann einfach zu testen, ob sich mit einer entsprechenden Durchflusserhöhung die Temperaturen relevant verändern oder nicht. 
Ich würde mal raten, dass die D5 ohne den Filter 150l/h schafft, vermutlich mehr, damit solltest du eigentlich genug Durchfluss haben, dass auch der restriktivere Kühler genug abbekommt, so groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen Feinstrukturkühlern nicht, dass einer 5x restriktiver als der andere ist. Man muss auch bedenken, mit steigendem Durchfluss steigt die Turbulenz der Strömung im Kühler und somit dessen Widerstand, dadurch ist ein schwächer durchflossener Kühler relativ gesehen weniger restriktiv als ein sehr stark durchflossener und der Durchfluss im schwächer durchströmten Kühler steigt an, was wieder den eigenen Widerstand steigen lässt, sodass der schwächer durchströmte nie den stärker durchströmten erreichen wird. 
Das ist jetzt natürlich alles nur Theorie, real wird das Verhältnis vielleicht 2:1 sein, mit 90l/h Gesamtdurchfluss wirst du genug ziemlich sicher genug für beide haben, vermutlich schon mit weniger Durchfluss, aber es ist doch ganz nützlich, die Physik dahinter in Grundzügen zu verstehen, dann beantworten sich viele Fragen von selbst.
Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Tüfteln und Basteln.


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dann kann ich es eigentlich nur testen indem ich CPU und GPU Temperatur anzeigen lasse und mal 2-3 Stunden ein Game  Spiele

Bin schon gespannt auf das Ergebnis wenn es soweit fertig ist


----------



## Sinusspass (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ganz genau, parallele Anströmungen sind aus gutem Grund so selten und es wäre bei weitem zu viel Aufwand, sämtliche Kombinationen zu testen. Man kann zwar anhand von Tests der Einzelkomponenten Vermutungen anstellen (so wie ich vorhin), aber sicher weiß man es nur nach einem Test.


----------



## anglersani (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hallo,
Alphacool u.s.w. viel zu teuer.
Schau mal unter Bykski bei Aliexpress.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei Aliexpress zahlt man meist mehr Versand und dazu noch Zollgebühren und dergleichen, dazu dauert es länger. Am Ende macht es nur bei größeren Mengen oder bei Komponenten, die hierzulande nicht erhältlich sind, Sinn. Ich sag nur Icemancooler.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich weis dass die Distroplate für Parallel eigentlich ausgelegt ist... aber es sagt ja keiner das man sie auch so Verschlauchen/verrohren muss wie vorgesehen..
 Ich würd in jeder kammer einfach 1 ein und 1 Ausgang machen... die restlichen Anschlüsse verschliessen... die Plate bringt dann zwar nix. Aber sie sieht halt hübsch aus.

Parallel ist gefährlich... die cpu hat die feineren Düsenkühler als GPU...
Normalerweise sicher kein Problem... aber evtl.. macht zb. Durch verunreinigung der cpu kühler langsam Dicht... und man merkt es dann nicht.


----------



## Viking30k (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm habe in der Anleitung auch gelesen man kann die nicht benötigten Ports verschließen und sogar Eingang und Ausgang vertauschen wenn erforderlich. Werde es auch so anschließen wenn parallel nicht gut ist

Nur wie schließt man das dann wieder an?

Würde es so funktionieren Vom Ausgang der CPU in den rot markierten Anschluss dann die blau markierten Anschlüsse verbinden und mit dem gelb markierten Anschluss weiter zur Grafikkarte?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das würde definitiv funktionieren, da kann beim Entlüften allerdings etwas nervig werden. Luft steigt immer nach oben (was je nach Agb sogar ein recht interessanter Effekt werden kann), sodass ein Einlass oben und ein Auslass unten gegebenenfalls für reichlich Luft in der Distroplate sorgen kann, die man eher schwer weg bekommt.


----------



## Viking30k (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm dann müsste ich eher unten anfangen als Eingang und immer oben wieder raus

In der Anleitung steht ja man kann Einlass und Auslass vertauschen


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Kann man schon, wird auch so laufen, nur das Entlüften wird halt vermutlich etwas mühsamer. Aber selbst wenn, bisschen Luft stellt kein Problem dar und verschwindet mit Geduld auch. Spätestens nach einem Monat ist auch die hartnäckigste Luftblase verschwunden, Vollgas bei der Pumpe hilft da ungemein.


----------



## Viking30k (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Aber besser als Parallel nutzen oder?

Ist die hier auch parallel? 

Barrow Waterway LRC 2.0 RGB Distribution Panel (Tray) for Phanteks Enthoo Evolv 518 Case

Will ich zwar nicht kaufen aber hat ein anderer


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Vermutlich egal, das hab ich ja schon auf den vorherigen Seiten öfters mal dargelegt. Auf jeden Fall kann man sich bei serieller Verbindung im Ergebnis sicherer sein, da so gut wie jeder Wakünutzer alles seriell verbunden hat (von 2 identischen Grafikkartenkühlern mal abgesehen, da ist es eher 50:50). Funktionieren wird seriell garantiert, ob es am Ende besser ist als parallel, kann man ohne Test nicht wissen, aber selbst wenn wird der Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht groß sein (wie ich gestern geschrieben habe). Mach es einfach wie du willst, paar °C sind den Komponenten sowieso wurst.


----------



## Viking30k (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok ich überlege mir das jetzt noch ob parallel oder eben anders danke dir für die ausführlichen Antworten denke aber Eher ich mache es seriell


----------



## Viking30k (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hallo ich hätte da noch mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich das wichtigste vergessen xd und zwar welche Lüfter für die Radiatoren? ich habe momentan 8 corsair ml pro 140 rgb. Diese wollte ich eigentlich weiter nutzen 

Allerdings habe ich momentan 2 commander pro dafür im pc ( kann man das rgb auch anders anschließen als mit den commandern?) ich meine es würde mit 2 lightning nodes und 2 rgb Hubs auch gehen oder? 4 Rgb streifen habe ich auch von corsair.

Wobei ich ein Lightning node habe aber als ich daran einen rgb hub angeschlossen hatte mit den Lüftern wurde dieses zwar angezeigt und Ich konnte Die LEDs einstellen aber die Lüfter blieben dunkel.

Und gerade eben habe ich was gesehen was mir gar nicht gefällt fast jeder der Lüfter hat mindestens in einem Rotor Blatt einen Riss wie kann das sein? Es sind zum Teil neuere Lüfter dabei die diese Macken haben und ich habe die nur eingebaut und nicht mehr angefasst 

Nun die Frage andere Lüfter nehmen und wenn ja gibt es gute mit RGB oder sollte ich einfach Noctua Chromax nehmen 

Die commander pro würde ich gerne ausbauen da ich ja ein aquaero habe


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die Corsair ML sind die besten Rgblüfter, an Noctuas kommen sie natürlich nicht ran, der Temperaturunterschied am Ende würde aber bei deiner Radiatorfläche ohnehin zu vernachlässigen sein und im Rahmen der Messtoleranz liegen, du kannst es also so lassen. Wie RGB bei deinen Lüftern gesteuert wird weiß ich nicht genau, ich vermute ganz normal über 4 Pins, warum das dann nicht funktioniert hat kann ich nicht sagen, ohne mir was zu den Teilen selber durchzulesen.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dann ersetze ich nur die Lüfter wo die Blätter diese Risse haben sind doch nur 2 Stück


----------



## Tekkla (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie RGB bei deinen Lüftern gesteuert wird weiß ich nicht genau, ich vermute ganz normal über 4 Pins, warum das dann nicht funktioniert hat kann ich nicht sagen, ohne mir was zu den Teilen selber durchzulesen.





			
				https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/kuehlung/44897-corsair-ml140-pro-rgb-im-nachtest-magnetlager-und-rgb-beleuchtung-kombiniert.html?start=2 schrieb:
			
		

> Corsair  nutzt für den Lüftermotor einen 4-Pin-PWM-Stecker und für die  Beleuchtung einen eigenen Steckertyp, der nicht zu regulären  RGB-Anschlüssen kompatibel ist.


Dafür ist dann wieder ein RGBx Splitty4 gedacht oder aber ein passender RGB Controller von Corsair. -.- Ich würde mir den Splitty ziehen, weil dann die Steuerung über den Farbwerk 360 erfolgt.

Das mit diesen ganzen eigenene Anschlüssen für RGB kann einem so richtig auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei RGB kann man echt das kotzen bekommen, da ist selber bauen noch leichter, als die ganzen Produkte und deren Funktionen in den Kopf zu bekommen.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm dann müsste ich für 10 Lüfter 3 solche splittys kaufen und an das farbwerk 360 anschließen oder? Packt das soviel? 3 ports wären Dann mit splittys belegt der 4. dann mit dem kryographics 2080ti kühler


----------



## Tekkla (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das Thema ist echt kompliziert. Hast du die hier bei deinen Lüftern mit dabei gehabt?  https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...essories/CORSAIR-RGB-Fan-LED-Hub/p/CO-8950020


----------



## Viking30k (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Jo habe 2 so hubs im pc die kann ich dann ans splitty anschließen oder?


----------



## Tekkla (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja, genau das soll gehen.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok dann können die commander ja raus dann kann ich alles über die aquasuite steuern


----------



## Tekkla (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Probiere es einfach mal on the fly. Der Farbwerk360 kann ja dank Gummiumhülle keinen Kurzschluss verursachen und kommt mit genug Kabellänge daher. 

Was mir noch einfällt. Wenn du auf der Frontseite des Boardes etwas mehr Ordnung haben und weniger USB 2.0 Kabel von den Aqua Computer und sonstigen Sachen haben möchstest, dann schau dir mal den Hubby von denen an. Dieser interne USB 2.0 Hub ist echt Klasse dafür. Siehe dazu...

vorher...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und nachher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Hubby sitzt dazu auf der Rückseite des MB Panels.


----------



## Viking30k (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke ja das hubby wollte ich auch kaufen da zu wenig USB 2.0 header verfügbar sind und ich später auch nicht mehr so gut an die Ports am Mainboard komme da die Grafikkarte vertikal verbaut werden soll.

Bin  gestern nur auf ein Problem gestoßen der 520er black ice nemesis gts passt nicht ganz in das Gehäuse.  Das Teil ist 3-4mm zu breit. 

Jetzt muss ich die 4mm abschneiden damit der reinpasst xd

Und zwar von diesem Steg wo  das LEd Band liegt jemand eine Idee wie man das sauber hinbekommt ohne die Hardware komplett ausbauen zu müssen?

Habe dort 15cm Platz der radiator hat 15,3cm


----------



## Viking30k (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm mal ne Frage darf man radiatoren etwas drücken? An der Stelle wo der hinkommt ist der nur 1mm zu breit aber ob man die etwas quetschen kann?

Dann noch eine Frage was mich seit gestern verrückt macht ich habe jetzt schon öfters gesagt bekommen mit meinem loop könnte der Durchfluss zu knapp werden auch wenn ich die distro plate seriell anschließe

Da ich später ungern direkt wieder alles zerlegen muss überlege ich nun direkt 2 Pumpen einzubauen 

Würde dann den heatkiller AGB wieder zurück bauen auf basic  und ein Dual top für die Pumpen kaufen. 

Was meint Ihr? Testen mit einer oder doch gleich 2.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm mal ne Frage darf man radiatoren etwas drücken? An der Stelle wo der hinkommt ist der nur 1mm zu breit aber ob man die etwas quetschen kann?



Da wird sich ohne Werkzeug oder rohe Gewalt nicht viel drücken lassen, da gibt eher das Gehäuse nach. Versuch ihn einfach mit etwas Kraftaufwand unterzubringen, bei mir musste ich auch stellenweise etwas drücken, dass es passt. Aber Vorsicht bei sowas.



Viking30k schrieb:


> Dann noch eine Frage was mich seit gestern verrückt macht ich habe jetzt schon öfters gesagt bekommen mit meinem loop könnte der Durchfluss zu knapp werden auch wenn ich die distro plate seriell anschließe



Blödsinn, eine D5 reicht locker aus. Ich meine, was hast du im Kreislauf? Ein 560er, 2 420er, Cpu und Gpu, einen Filter, die Distroplate und das übliche an Anschlüssen und Rohren. Beispiel von mir:
Ich hatte dieses Frühjahr noch eine D5 im Kreislauf. Der bestand aus: 5 560er, 1 420er, 1 360er, 2 Gpus, 1 Cpu, 3 Schnelltrenner, 2 Filter, ein Haufen Anschlüsse und etwa 4m Schlauch. Das ging auf Stufe 5 problemlos.



Viking30k schrieb:


> Da ich später ungern direkt wieder alles zerlegen muss überlege ich nun direkt 2 Pumpen einzubauen
> 
> Würde dann den heatkiller AGB wieder zurück bauen auf basic  und ein Dual top für die Pumpen kaufen.
> 
> Was meint Ihr? Testen mit einer oder doch gleich 2.



Das wird sowieso funktionieren, macht also keinen Sinn da groß Aufwand zu betreiben und sich extra mehr Pumpen zu kaufen. Ich hab das bei mir nur gemacht, weil ich einen wirklich großen Kreislauf habe, der noch etwas gewachsen ist, die 2080tis parallel eingebunden habe und damit weit mehr Durchfluss brauche, um die ideale Kühlleistung zu erreichen und weil ich es lustig finde.


----------



## Viking30k (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dir dann hast du auch so filter im Kreislauf? Und 5 560er radiatoren oder nur einen?

Der wo das meinte hat 3 360er radiatoren (auch hw labs gts) eine gpu und eine CPU im Kreislauf und musste anscheinend die Pumpe auf 70% stellen damit die Grafikkarte auf 70° blieb.  Eventuell ein Fehler unterlaufen? Oder sind 3 360er zu wenig?

Weil 70° finde ich für eine wakü viel das packt ein luftkühler auch.

Aber wenn ich wiederum den pcgh Test sehe wo 9 kühler im Kreislauf waren und die Pumpe das immer noch stemmt.

Hätte jedoch noch eine Frage zum heatkiller tube AGB ich habe nun 2 Halterungen beide sind entkoppelt. Entweder könnte ich den an meine 120er Fans montieren oder auf eine Acryl Platte die ich mir noch basteln möchte, damit das case dann richtig Clean aussieht.  Was hilft hier besser gegen Vibrationen der Pumpe?


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Gerade im Moment habe ich keine Filter drin, als 4 der damals 5 560er neu waren, hatte ich allerdings 2 drin, weil ich zu faul zum durchspülen war. Derzeit sin es 6 560er (ja, wirklich 6), dafür sind die anderen Radiatoren geflogen. Wer auch immer 70°C auf der Gpu hat, hat irgendwas extrem falsch gemacht. Unter Wasser läuft eine 2080ti je nach Oc, Powerlimit und Wärmeleitpaste zwischen 10 und 20°C über der Wassertemperatur, selbst im schlimmsten Fall müsste er also 50°C Wasser gehabt haben, was mit 3 360ern und guter Belüftung niemals geschehen wird. Der Fall sieht eher nach massiver Verstopfung aus, wie gesagt, das ging bei mir mit weit mehr Zeug im Kreislauf.

Was die Entkopplung angeht, es ist ziemlich egal, wo man ihn befestigt. Selbst wenn der Lüfter über Gummis entkoppelt ist, macht das keinen Unterschied, du kannst auch einfach Gummiunterlegscheiben beim Mountingkit verwenden, ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, ob da welche dabei sind.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Gerade im Moment habe ich keine Filter drin, als 4 der damals 5 560er neu waren, hatte ich allerdings 2 drin, weil ich zu faul zum durchspülen war.


Genau diese Faulheit war auch mein Grund eine Filter einzubauen.  Geholfen hat es trotzdem nicht. Die Radis waren nämlich sauber, das Wasser aber wegen zu wenig Fläche zu warm und schwupps gab es Weichmacherschleim aus den Schläuchen im CPU Block. Ab da habe ich mir dann mit dem Filter gespart. Ich habe mir stattdessen eine Doppelnippelverjüngungstück (geiles, typisch deutsches Wort ) von G1/2" auf G1/4" zugelegt und spüle jetzt die Radis vor Einbau erstmal munter am Duschschlauch vor und mit dest. Wasser nach.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe auch so ein Filter mit verbaut, aber da ist auch ein Sieb als Filtermaterial drin. Der wird zwar kleine Verunreinigungen aufhalten und so nicht ins Kühler gelangen lassen, aber Weichmacher würde er auch nicht aufhalten. CPU und GPU Kühler habe ich letztes Jahr als ich mein Rechner neu aufbaute nach 2 Jahre zerlegt und es zeigte sich kein Weichmacher darauf aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wassertemperatur habe ich normalerweise immer bei 30-31°C.
Selbst im Hochsommer bin ich nicht über 34-35°C gekommen.

Bei mir ist dieser Filter an nicht sichtbarer Position verbaut.
Alphacool Wasserfilter Plexi ab €'*'15,26 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Radis waren nämlich sauber



War bei mir auch so, waren Hw Labs.



Tekkla schrieb:


> das Wasser aber wegen zu wenig Fläche zu warm und schwupps gab es Weichmacherschleim aus den Schläuchen im CPU Block.



Das kann bei meiner Fläche zum Glück nicht mehr passieren, als ich früher mal Alphacool Schlauch hatte, sah die Sache anders aus.


----------



## Viking30k (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm bei hardtubes sollte es ja kein Weichmacher Problem mehr geben oder? Spülen tu ich eh noch alles sogar in dem neuen Filter sind produktionsreste drin zumindest sehe ich ein Metall span  da drin


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

So siehts aus.
Aber Späne im Filter? Das ist bei Aquacomputer eigentlich ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Viking30k (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Jo ich mach heute Abend mal ein Foto


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei mir war nichts drin und selbst wenn kann man es etwas ausspülen.


----------



## Viking30k (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Jo wollte ich eh machen sofern ich den mit Einbaue hätte eher bedenken wegen dem durchfluss dann 15-20l/h ist schon viel. Hier mal nen Bild von dem Metall Teil das im Filter hängt


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich nehme mal an auf dem zweiten Bild hast du es schon rausgenommen. Ein Filter ist in einem sauberen Kreislauf natürlich unnötig, erst recht, wenn es um Durchfluss geht und man die Pumpe ja noch etwas drosseln kann


----------



## Viking30k (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ne ist noch drin unter der einen Schraube sind auch so Späne.

Mal ne andere Frage ich würde zum die Pumpe starten gerne ein extra Netzteil kaufen was kann man da nehmen? Ich hatte eins versucht damit startet die Pumpe aber nicht wurde mir hier oder bei cb verlinkt 

War das hier https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000VN4NZO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Pumpe funktioniert aber am pc Netzteil startet sie war schon unglaublich wie schnell der AGB leergezogen wurde. Hatte ja das System schon mal aufgebaut mit alc Radiatoren.

Möchte allerdings ungern das 850w Netzteil überbrücken müssen zum das System erneut in betrieb zu nehmen 


Würde sowas gehen für die Pumpe Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 34 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker | Zubehoer 230V | Zubehoer | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das geht schon, aber was spricht denn dagegen, dein Netzteil auszubauen und zu überbrücken?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Netzteil überbrücken: PC-Netzteil ohne PC starten (Kurzschliessen) — IT-Logbuch

Oder ein Überbrückungstecker kaufen: EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - UEberbrueckungsstecker
Ansonsten wäre so ein Phobya Externes Netzteil auch nicht verkehrt, dann muss man da nächste mal nicht alles vom Mainboard und Grafikkarte abstecken.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Der Überbrückungsstecker und ein altes Netzteil reichen dafür doch allemal.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wenn man ein altes Netzteil da hat.


----------



## Viking30k (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke also das phobia Teil ist ok? Möchte es eigentlich nur weil ich nicht wieder alles abklemmen will xd

Ein altes Netzteil habe ich keins außer ein 12 Jahre altes Netzteil reicht dafür


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wenn es noch funktioniert, ist ein altes Netzteil völlig in Ordnung zum Befüllen. Es gibt noch genug Leute, die so ein Teil noch in ihrem Pc verwenden.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke also das phobia Teil ist ok? Möchte es eigentlich nur weil ich nicht wieder alles abklemmen will xd
> 
> Ein altes Netzteil habe ich keins außer ein 12 Jahre altes Netzteil reicht dafür



Das Netzteil ist super , Habe ich mir auch gekauft,  erspart dir unglaublich viel Zeit und Arbeit.
Achte nur drauf das du nicht das falsche nimmst. Gibt es mit 34w und mit 70w. Du solltest dann das mit 34w nehmen.


----------



## Viking30k (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke  eine Frage geht viel Kühl Leistung verloren wenn ich den Radiator in der Front und im Boden montiere das die Lüfter drauf sind? Also nicht die Luft drücken sondern durch den Radiator ziehen ?

Scheint egal zu sein ob push oder pull oder? Würde eher auf pull gehen


----------



## IICARUS (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Schau mal hier rein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haWd9-U1gRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Viking30k (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dir hm mal eine doofe Frage xd. Ich checke gerade was ich noch benötige und habe dabei gesehen das meine Y Kabel für die Lüfter zwar 4 PIN Stecker haben aber nur 3 PINs im Stecker vorhanden sind funktioniert das trotzdem die mit dem aquaero Temperatur gesteuert anzuschließen?

Soll wohl funktionieren da nur ein Stecker 4pin hat und dann eben alle Lüfter die daran angeschlossen synchron laufen so möchte ich es auch


----------



## IICARUS (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das ist richtig so, es wird nur ein Tachosignal ans Port zurück geleitet, die anderen werden per PWM dann gleich wie der eine der am 4-Pin dran steckt geregelt. Das Tachosignal muss daher nur von einem Lüfter zurück kommen. Von allen würde ehe nicht funktionieren, da das Port nur eines dieser Signale verarbeiten kann und dir dann als Drehzahl angezeigt wird. 

Du bekommst daher wenn du z.B. 3 Lüfter an einem Port dran hast nur die Drehzahl des einen Lüfters angezeigt und nicht von allen 3 Lüfter die da dran hängen. Würden alle Drehzahlen aller Lüfter zurück gegeben würdest du eine fehlerhafte Drehzahl angezeigt bekommen.

Egal ob Y-Adapter oder Splitter, wenn Fan aufgesplittet werden wird immer der Tachosignal nur von einem Lüfter zurück gegeben. Das ändert sich selbst mit 3 Pin Splitter(ohne PWM) nicht, auch hier wird dann nur Masse und Spannung weitergegeben. Beim 4-Pin PWM wird halt Spannung, Masse und das PWM an die andere Lüfter aufgeteilt.


----------



## Viking30k (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm habe mir jetzt das Video angeschaut also eigentlich egal ob push oder pull? Möchte Halt gerne die Lüfter sehen anstatt den Radiatoren bzw. Könnte man so auch mal Lüfter tauschen ohne den Radiator entfernen zu müssen. 

Push ist ja nur etwas besser freu mich schon auf das zusammen bauen der Wasserkühlung


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

PCGH hat dazu auch mal nen Test gemacht, ist aber hinter der Paywall. Es macht leistungsmäßig kaum einen Unterschied, akustisch ist Pull sogar etwas besser, sodass man die fehlende Leistung beim Pull durch 1% mehr PWM leicht ausgleichen kann. Wichtig ist bei der Lüfteranordnung nur, auf Frischluft und Airflow zu achten, alles andere ist nur Spielerei.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Finde Push besser als Pull, aber ich kann dich gut verstehen.
In meinem Fall  ist es mir lieber die Lüfter von vorne außerhalb des Gehäuse sehen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut auf den Bilder sieht man nun die Lüfter nicht so gut, aber real ist da mehr zu sehen.
Von innen müsste ich immer extra in den Rechner schauen. Wobei es auch ganz darauf ankommt wie und wo der Rechner steht.
So könnte ich mir das ganze bei einem Rechner der mit auf dem Tisch steht das ganze gut vorstellen.


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die Lösung für das Problem heißt Push-Pull. Gerade bei beschränkter Radiatorfläche lässt sich da noch gut was rausholen, und Radiatorfläche ist immer beschränkt, auch wenn man 6 560er hat.


----------



## Viking30k (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok wäre auch eine Möglichkeit hätte da noch eine Frage kann man eigentlich wenn alles zusammen gebaut ist bevor man das System füllt den pc kurz (ohne Pumpe natürlich) starten ob der Post Screen erscheint und dann gleich wieder abschalten? Habe da von einem Fall gelesen bei dem der Pc nicht mehr starten wollte nach dem Umbau

Und leider noch mal eine Frage lol

Ich möchte diese Anschlüsse kaufen 

16mm Anschluss Typ 3

Nun frage ich mich welchen Hersteller wähle ich bei den Winkeln, Kugelhahn T Stück usw.?

Passen farblich z.b. Die hier von Barrow?

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50321

Farbe soll Silber sein passt am besten zum destillierten Wasser bzw. Klarer Flüssigkeit möchte keine farb plöre einfüllen xd


----------



## IICARUS (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das geht schon für kurze Zeit, da selbst wenn der Prozessor zu heiß werden sollte herunter taktet und irgendwann abschaltet. Denke aber auch an die Grafikkarte, die wird sich zwar auch runter takten aber die Spannungswandler davon sind nicht immer gegen überhitzen geschützt und können durchbrennen wenn sie zu heiß werden. Daher wirklich nur kurz einschalten bis das Bios Screen kommt.

Wobei ich das bei mir selbst nicht gemacht habe, ich habe alles umgebaut, befüllt und dann eingeschaltet.
Anschlüsse kannst du nach belieben egal vom welchen Hersteller aussuchen, da der 1/4 Zoll Gewinde immer identisch ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Man kann das System durchaus eine Zeit lang ungekühlt laufen lassen, oft reicht die thermische Kapazität der Kühler auch bis ins Windows.
Was die Adapter angeht, auf den Fotos sehen sie farblich etwas unterschiedlich aus, das kann aber auch am Licht beim fotografieren liegen. So groß sind die Unterschiede aber nie, dass es nicht zu verkraften wäre. Man hört von Barrow ja nur Gutes, von meinen schwarzen Adaptern weiß ich, dass die qualitativ ziemlich gut sind. Aber was Anschlüsse angeht, waren zumindest bei mir die von Alphacool auch alle in Ordnung, aber da weiß man ja nie....


----------



## Viking30k (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok danke Mal schauen werde aber erst doch das System füllen.

Nachdem ich endlich mal Aura zum laufen gebracht habe musste ich die d140 noch mal anschließen das Teil macht echt einiges her auch wenn es aussieht wie auf einem Rummelplatz


----------



## Viking30k (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bin gerade dabei die letzten Teile zu bestellen und habe mich nun doch für die calitemp Sensoren ( 3 Stück) sowie dem aquabus x4 entschieden.

Ich kann es auf den Fotos nicht erkennen aber kann man das ausengewinde abschrauben und auf beiden Seiten Fittinge montieren, das man einen der Sensoren irgendwo dazwischen bauen kann?

Sonst würde ich auf je einen Ausgang der 3 Radiatoren einen setzen

PS: damit kann ich die digitalen Sensoren verlängern oder? aqua computer aquabus Verlaengerung 4-polig - 50cm


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die Gewinde der Sensoren kannst nicht abschrauben, wieso auch? Du schraubst den Sensor auf den Radiator und darauf dann dein Anschluss.
Ansonsten verlinken mal den Sensor erneut damit wir sicher gehen das wir vom selben Sensor sprechen.

Ja diese Verlängerungen müssten gehen.


----------



## Viking30k (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hi sind die Sensoren Aqua Computer Webshop -  Calitemp digitaler Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 fuer aquaero 5/6 53257


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Gut sieht fast so aus,  besser mal AC fragen.
Denn aussehen tut es in der Tat so als ob ein Adapter mit zwei Gewinde drauf ist.

Aber normalerweise schraubst du dieses Gewinde in den Radiator und dahinter dein Anschluss drauf.
Selbst wenn das Gewinde raus geschraubt werden kann müsstest du ihn drauf lassen. Es seiden du möchtest ihn irgendwo zwischen zwei Anschlüsse setzen.


----------



## Viking30k (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok die Kabel sind richtig? Aber hier hat jemand 2 solche Sensoren zerlegt da ist ja ein Wärme Leitpad drin. Der Sensor ist aber an einem Stück 

Reicht ja völlig wen ich die Sensoren an die Radiatoren mache oder? Sonst könnte ich ja noch einen mit 2 innen Gewinden kaufen

Wollte einen Sensor noch zwischen zwei Anschlüsse bauen außer es macht keinen Sinn


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Macht so oder so kein Sinn sich mehrere Sensoren zu verbauen.
Ein Sensor reicht vollkommen aus, alles andere ist nur Spielerei die man betreiben möchte.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

In einem Loop normalisiert sich mit der Zeit die Temperatur, es wird zu kleinen Differenzen kommen, wenn man zb einen Mora in Verwendung hat, da hier die Kühlleistung um einiges besser ist als wenn man nur interne kleine Radiatoren verwendet,aber selbst da wird es zu kleinen Temperaturunterschieden kommen (Vor Radiator - Nachradiator usw)

 Im Grunde genommen ist der Kali Temperatursensor ein geeichter Sensor(will meinen schon seit Monaten einbauen….). Alle anderen Sensoren die man bekommt leisten einen Widerstandswert(~10k ohm) und sind eben nicht geeicht. Aus Erfahrung kommt es da zu Abweichung von ~ 0,5 bis max 1.5 Grad. Da aber man in der Aquasuite einen Offset angeben kann, sind auch solche Sensoren nach Eichung genau(siehe dazu Sensoren Eichung mit Eiswasser)


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich habe meine auch nachstellen müssen und am ende müssen sie nicht 100% exakt sein.
Für das regeln der Lüfter per Wassertemperatur reichen daher auch ganz normale Temperatursensoren aus.

Es spielt daher keine Rolle ob meine Wassertemperatur auf 30°C oder 31°C gehalten wird und die Lüfterdrehzahlen können je gewünschte Wassertemperatur bezogen geregelt werden. Dazu muss ein Temperatursensor nicht 100% genau auslesen.


----------



## Viking30k (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok also eigentlich egal welche Sensoren und wo diese angeschlossen werden? Wollte die calitemp da es am Preis eh nicht viel geändert hat was alles bisher gekostet hat xd.

So nun weiß ich alles und auch wie ich den loop anschließen will.

Bis auf eins noch besitze ja diesen heatkiller tube 200 AGB.

Nun möchte ich eventuell unten am AGB den loop beginnen und am Ende dann oben wieder in den agb führen 

Dazu braucht man ja das hier

http://shop.watercool.de/HEATKILLER-Tube-MultiPort-Top-200

Wie füllt man das dann? Einfach einen Schlauch mit nem Fitting auf den freien port Schrauben und per Trichter einfüllen?

Dann würde sowas Sinn machen oder braucht man das eher nicht Aquacomputer Druckausgleichsmembran G1/4, hohe Ausfuehrung | UEberdruckventil | Zubehoer fuer Behaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn ja wo kommt das hin? Ich nehme mal an es kommt auf den AGB an den freien port?

Das wäre dann alles xd Dann müsste ich alles wichtige wissen


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Brauchst du nicht, das Teil dient nur dazu damit sich kein Unterdruck bilden kann. Bei mir zischt es halt das erste mal etwas, aber der Wasserkühlung macht es nichts aus. Kannst es halt verwenden wenn du möchtest, aber notwendig ist es halt nicht.

Das mit dem Rohr und dem befüllen hast du richtig erkannt.
Da wo das Rohr dran ist kommt halt der Anschuss dran. Denke daran dass du zu dieser Art wenn oben der Schlauch dran kommt noch ein Schlauchanschluss haben musst um den AGB zu befüllen. Also auch ein Stück Schlauch dazu. Ich stecke dazu dann auch ein Trichter ans andere Ende des Schlauch dran. Oder du musst so eine Spritzflasche haben zum befüllen.


----------



## Viking30k (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke ich überlege noch wie der loop dann laufen soll. Das für mich beste ist bisher so das der Ausgang und Eingang unten in den AGB kommen. Könnte man hier auch das top mit dem Ventil verbauen oder klappt das nicht dann? Wenn ja ohne steigrohr ?


----------



## Sinusspass (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Um den Multiportdeckel zu montieren muss man ohnehin den Heatkillertube zerlegen, da kann man das Steigröhrchen auch gleich abschrauben. Generell ist eine Ausgleichsmembran mehr Spielerei als sinnvoll, was mich natürlich nicht gehindert hat, eine zu verbauen.
Mehrere temperatursensoren können Sinn machen, wenn man keinen Durchflusssensor hat, weil man so über die kreislaufinternen Temperaturunterschiede (die hängen vom Durchfluss ab)  halbwegs den Durchfluss bestimmen kann und dadurch Probleme erkennen kann (so vor einer Weile im Quatscher geschehen). Da du aber einen Durchflusssensor hast, ist es nur lustige Spielerei.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Doppelpost nicht beabsichtigt...


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke ich überlege noch wie der loop dann laufen soll. Das für mich beste ist bisher so das der Ausgang und Eingang unten in den AGB kommen. Könnte man hier auch das top mit dem Ventil verbauen oder klappt das nicht dann? Wenn ja ohne steigrohr ?


Geht natürlich, müssen halt dann beide Einlässe oben verschlossen werden oder eines davon mit dem Ventil.


----------



## Viking30k (1. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke euch ich überlege noch ob ich sowas brauche

Jetzt habe ich keine Fragen mehr offen und kann anfangen sobald die Anschlüsse da sind. 

Schlauch fittinge kaufe ich eh auch für den Ablass Hahn dann


----------



## Viking30k (2. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm wollte heute schon mal anfangen ein paar Teile zusammen zu bauen und habe mit dem aquaero 6 begonnen der sollte den passiv kühler bekommen 

Hierbei ist mir eine Macke auf der Rückseite im PCB aufgefallen 

Habe es mal rot markiert kann ich es so testen oder sollte ich es lieber umtauschen


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Schwer zu sagen, ich würde aber auf Nummer sicher gehen und umtauschen lassen.
Denn wer weiß ob da Leiterbahnen beschädigt worden sind.


----------



## Viking30k (2. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok ich tausche das lieber um geht das bei aquatuning Problemlos wenn der kauf schon mehr als 30 Tage her ist?


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wie es dort läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich auf Aquatuning noch nichts umtauschen musste.

Aber sie sind in der Gewährleistungspflicht und im ersten halben Jahr auch in der Beweisumkehr, bedeutet sie müssen dir nachweisen können ein Produkt frei von Fehler geliefert zu haben. Das werden sie aber nicht können, genauso wenig du wenn die 6 Monate um sind. Deshalb müssen sie umtauschen. Ein Widerrufsrecht hast du nicht mehr, die 14 Tage sind schon um.


----------



## Viking30k (2. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok Montag gleich mal anrufen Habe schon immer so ein Glück


----------



## Tekkla (2. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> aquaero 6 begonnen der sollte den passiv kühler bekommen


Das Geld hättest dir sparen können. Den braucht man nicht. 



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hierbei ist mir eine Macke auf der Rückseite im PCB aufgefallen
> 
> Habe es mal rot markiert kann ich es so testen oder sollte ich es lieber umtauschen


Sie nur nach einem Kratzer im Lack aus.


----------



## Viking30k (2. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm kann es nen kurzen versuchen wenn ich es teste? Habe leider schon ein paar Sachen bei Aquatuning zurück gegeben und würde es gerne vermeiden wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Laut dem Bild sieht es nur nach einem Kratzer aus wo der blanke Metall zu sehen ist. Es ist daher nicht gesagt das da was passiert sein muss. Es sieht auch so nicht danach aus als wären da Leiterbahnen beschädigt. Nur 100% kann man es so nicht sehen. Ansonsten versuche mal ein Bild mit sehr hoher Auflösung zu machen und es dann mit dem Rechner zu vergrößern. Wobei dein Bild schon sehr auflösend ist, aber vielleicht geht noch was.

Natürlich kannst es versuchen, denn für mich sieht es auch eher danach aus als würde nichts passieren.
Aber das muss du am ende entscheiden.

Sollte es gehen würde ich aber dann etwas Lack wie z.B. Nagellack drauf machen.
Ein tropfen würde schon ausreichen. Aber erst testen ob er läuft.


----------



## Viking30k (2. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm habe noch mal Fotos gemacht aber ich denke umtauschen ist eventuell sicherer hatte das Teil bisher ja nicht in der Hand erst als ich den Kühler montieren wollte habe ich das gesehen


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sieht wirklich nur nach einem Kratzer aus, aber am ende musst du entscheiden.
Klar, möchtest du auf Nummer Sicher gehen ist der umtausch besser.


----------



## Viking30k (3. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok danke mal ne andere Frage ich reinige gerade die Kühler mit destillierten Wasser den Gpu kühler habe ich gestern gemacht allerdings sind jetzt so Wasserflecken sichtbar.

Gehen die eigentlich noch weg?


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Kann ja nicht trocken, ist daher normal.
Die gehen normalerweise weg.


----------



## Tekkla (3. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Du bettreibst eine Wasserkühlung. Die ist üblicherweise naß.


----------



## Viking30k (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hehe ja stimmt eigentlich habe mir mal eine etwas brutale Säge geliehen lol.

Ist das so eigentlich sauber genug gesägt und geschliffen?


----------



## Sinusspass (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Es sieht sauberer aus, als das Rohr zum Kauf vermutlich war. Da muss man auch nicht übertreiben, es muss nur soweit entgratet sein, dass es die Dichtungen nicht zerfetzt und keine Splitter im Kreislauf landen.


----------



## Viking30k (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Stimmt ja so sauber war es vorher nicht eine Frage hätte ich noch ich habe aquacomputer mal angeschrieben wegen dem Kratzer auf dem pcb und die meinten das da keine leiterbahnen sind.

Also könnte ich es testen Problem hierbei ist momentan sind alle usb header belegt und ich möchte eigentlich keines der Geräte abklemmen bevor ich nicht komplett umbauen. Da ich froh bin das die beiden Commander pro sowie ryujin 360 momentan laufen ( habe Tage damit verbracht die Teile einzustellen. Werde mir auch noch 2 hubby 7 anschließen. Das Board hat ja 2 interne usb header.

Aber wie gesagt ich möchte nicht wieder alles einstellen müssen.

Nun habe ich momentan noch diesen hub mit dran und möchte das aquaero 6 daran anschließen. 

https://www.amazon.de/ac-iusbh-m1-intern-Anschlüsse-externe-Anschlüsse-Schwarz/dp/B01IFGFTJ2

Beim aquaero 6 ist allerdings nur ein Kabel mit einfachen Stecker dabei nicht wie üblich das doppelte. Man kann es also falsch anschließen.

Meine Frage hierzu 

1. ist es egal ob man am Mainboard bzw hub das Kabel an der Pin Reihe anschließt mit den 5 Pins oder die Reihe nutzt wo einer fehlt?

2. Ist die pin Belegung an den USB Headern immer gleich? Bei diesem hub von nzxt finde ich nämlich keine


----------



## Sinusspass (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die Belegung ist bei USB standartisiert, einfach darauf achten. Der Unterschied zwischen der Reihe mit 4 und der mit 5 Pins ist nur ein zusätzlicher Massepin, da du ohnehin einen Anschluss verbrauchst, nimm gleich die Reihe mit 5 Pins.


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Beim aquaero 6 ist allerdings nur ein Kabel mit einfachen Stecker dabei nicht wie üblich das doppelte. Man kann es also falsch anschließen.


Auf dem Aquaero und allen Aqua Computer USB Komponenten steht ein R für die Seite, wo das rote Kabel hin muss. Beim Board oder einem internen Hub anderer Hersteller ist rot auf der anderen Seite vom zusätzlichen Massepin.

Zur Orientierung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke genau so wollte ich es auch anschließen


----------



## Viking30k (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Scheinbar läuft das aquaero 6 total easy anzuschließen das ganze

PS: kann man nicht sogar einstellen das der pc abgeschaltet wird sollte zu wenig Durchfluss bzw gar kein Durchfluss mehr vorhanden sein?


----------



## HisN (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dein PC geht sowieso aus, wenn CPU oder Graka zu warm werden. Ist doch nur doppelt gemoppelt.
Aber ja, mit einem Zusatzmodul ging das früher.

Also falls man dann Eigeninitiative entwickelt ... Aqua Computer Homepage - Wie funktioniert die Notabschaltung? Was brauche ich dafuer?


----------



## Viking30k (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dachte das vorher eventuell die Schläuche bzw. Hardtubes zu warm werden könnten wenn die Pumpe ausfällt. Hm werde ziemlich sicher nicht nur einen pc damit bauen habe zuhause auch ein paar damit infiziert xd. Haben uns dann das hier gekauft 

Auch wenn es eigentlich zu teuer ist es ist ein schönes set und funktioniert auch mit nicht Alphacool tubes


----------



## Sinusspass (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hardtubes werden erst bei über 100°C weich, abgesehen davon dass dein Wasser dann ohnehin kocht, wird die Notabschaltung deiner in dem Fall noch wärmeren Komponenten ohnehin gegriffen haben, also was solls.


----------



## Viking30k (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Stimmt auch wieder muss mein Heißluftgebläse auf 350° stellen und es dauert immer noch etwas bis die weich werden. PETG soll schneller weich werden oder


----------



## Sinusspass (4. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

PETG wird schon recht früh weich, Acryl erst bei über 100°C. Praktisch muss man eben immer etwas länger Hitze geben, damit das Material sich auch komplett erwärmt. Als ich am Wochenende mich auch wieder mit Hardtubes gequält hab (das System ist noch nicht fertig, da war das Wochenende einen Tag zu kurz und ich hatte sowieso kaum noch Schlauch für die unsichtbaren Bereiche), ist das Material eigentlich nach recht kurzer Zeit weich geworden, obwohl es 16/12er Rohr war.


----------



## Viking30k (5. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe hier mal versucht schnell einen Plan zu zeichnen ich weiß es ist relativ egal wie der loop aufgebaut wird Aber würde es so annähernd Sinn machen?

Ist nur schnell gekritzelt und von der CPU zum front Radiator hatte ich einen Fehler drin

Hier habe ich folgenden Weg gewählt die Rohre werden später natürlich anders verlegt ist nur zum schauen ob die Richtung Sinn macht 

Von Pumpe zum Radiator im boden

Vom Radiator zum durchfluss Sensor 

Vom Durchflusssensor zum Aquaero 6 das möchte ich auch mit einbinden 

Vom AE6 zur GPU 

Von der GPU zur distro plate 

Die beiden Kammern der distro plate verbinde ich 

Von der distro plate zum Radiator im Deckel 

Vom Radiator in den Mainboard Kühler 

Vom Mainboard zur CPU 

Von der CPU in den front Radiator 

Vom Radiator wieder in den AGB zurück


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Kann man so machen, du kannst aber auch ruhig, statt beide Kammern der Distroplate zu verbinden, eine Komponente dazwischen hängen, z.B. Distroplate->GPU->Distroplate->Cpu, oder wie auch immer man es will.


----------



## Tekkla (5. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hast du echt vor den AE6 mit in den Loop einzubauen? Das Teil würde ich irgendwo unsichbar verstecken. Wegen der ganzen Kabel von und zum AE ist das einfach nur Kabelchaos.


----------



## Viking30k (5. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm Ich überlege mir das nochmal mit dem ae6 wobei man es da unten nicht sehen würde da hängen momentan noch 2 commander pro xd

Hm Mit der distro plate stehe ich noch auf dem Schlauch verstehe das so richtig ich würde wen die Kammern nicht verbunden werden so vorgehen 

In den rot markierten Anschluss käme das Wasser rein 

Den blau markierten Anschluss mache ich zu

Vom grün markierten Anschluss gehe ich zur Grafikkarte 

Von der Grafikkarte dann in den gelb markierten Anschluss 

Und vom schwarz markierten Anschluss würde ich dann zum Radiator im Deckel weiter gehen 

Ist das korrekt?

Der Rest wird verschlossen


----------



## Sinusspass (5. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich würde es jetzt so machen: blau zu, rot rein, grün zu irgendeiner Komponente, gelb oder einen der unmarkierten wieder rein und schwarz raus.
Aber das kannst du so machen wie du willst, du musst nur einen dichten Kreislauf erzeugen, alles andere ist Optik. Vermutlich wird das ersichtlicher, wenn alles im Gehäuse ist und nur noch die Verrohrung fehlt.


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja wird besser ersichtlich wenn alles drin ist. Kann man die cilit Bang Methode zum radiatoren reinigen wie auch hier im Forum beschrieben noch empfehlen oder lieber nur mit destilliertem Wasser Reinigen?


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Kann man machen, bei Hw Labs Radiatoren ist es üblicherweise aber nicht nötig. Bei mir war, als ich 4 von meinen 560ern neu hatte, nichts in den Filtern drin. Bei Radiatoren anderer Hersteller macht das durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dir hast du 2 Kreisläufe aufgebaut wegen den ganzen 560ern? Oder 2 Pumpen in Reihe geschaltet?


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich hatte alles in einem großen Kreislauf, eine Weile mit einer D5, davon hab ich ja schon erzählt. Im Sommer, als dann die 2080 tis kamen, hab ich auf 2 DDC 3.25 umgerüstet, die D5 betreibt den Kreislauf meines Systems für unter der Woche mit Mora (bin Wochenendpendler). Gerade ist mein System zuhause zerlegt, weil ich auf Hardtubes und 2 Kreisläufe umrüste. Wenn das keine optische Katastrophe wird (Sonntagabend sah es noch ganz gut aus), gibts dieses Wochenende Bilder davon.


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok hm und schon habe ich die nächste Frage ich habe den dr drop professional und wollte es heute an einem Radiator testen ich bekomme auch Druck aufgebaut den ich mit dem ablass Ventil wieder ablassen kann leider tut sich am Manometer nichts der Zeiger bewegt sich kein bisschen ist das Teil nun defekt?

Habe es wie in der Anleitung beschrieben aufgebaut


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also bekommst du den Druck nicht wieder abgelassen? 
Ich weiß nicht wie es beim professional ist, beim normalen Dr. Drop hat man einfach ein Knöpfchen, über das man ein Ventil öffnen und den Druck ablassen kann.


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Doch druck kann ich ablassen aber beim reinpumpen bleibt der Zeiger wie angeklebt


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sicher dass alles dicht ist? Ich hab testweise einfach den G 1/4" Anschluss mit dem Daumen zugestopft und mit der Pumpe Druck aufgebaut, da ist das Manometer schon ausgeschlagen. Wenn sich bei dir der Zeiger gar nicht bewegt, kannst entweder keinen Druck aufbauen oder das Teil ist wirklich kaputt.


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Jo mit dem Finger funktioniert auch nicht baut zwar Druck auf aber Zeiger bleibt still


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dann ist die Sache offensichtlich, das Teil ist defekt.


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm soll ich es beim Verkäufer reklamieren oder bei aquacomputer selber?


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Da müsste eigentlich der Händler für zuständig sein, wenn nicht, werden sie dir schon bescheid geben, dass du dich bitte an den Hersteller wenden sollst. 
Darum kaufe ich immer nur beim Hersteller, da bekommt der Zwischenhändler auch kein Geld, sondern alles bleibt beim Hersteller.


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok nun wenigstens funktioniert das farbwerk 360 einwandfrei


Kann man eigentlich 2 farbwerk 360 anschließen? 

Grund dafür ist ich habe 13 corsair Lüfter 10 für die Radiatoren und 3 als case fan

Die Werden  direkt am splitty 4 angeschlossen ohne den corsair hub allerdings hat das splitty 4 nur 4 Anschlüsse für die Lüfter.

Heißt ich müsste 5 splitty anschließen xd.

Das farbwerk hat aber auch nur 4 Anschlüsse und einer ist schon von der Gpu belegt

Ich denke mal nicht das man irgendwie die splittys zusammen ketten kann?

Jetzt muss nur noch alles in den Rechner eingebaut werden xd


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich weiß nicht, wie genau Aquacomputer RGBpx umgesetzt hat, daher kann ich dazu keine sicher zutreffende Antwort liefern.
Wenn man sich das Splitty 4 bei Aquacomputer ansieht, schaut es wie ein einfacher Hub/Daisy Chain für RGBpx aus. Da man an das Teil ganz normale RGB Lüfter anschließt, muss es die entsprechenden Standards unterstützen können, sodass man die Dinger theoretisch einfach hintereinander schalten könnte. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, für wie viel Leistung die Anschlüsse am Farbwerk ausgelegt sind, RGB kann durchaus überraschend viel Strom brauchen. An sich könnte man auch einfach einen RGB Hub mit zusätzlicher Stromversorgung nehmen, das sollte auch funktionieren, aber das sind gerade mehr experimentelle Gedanken als sonst was.
 Ein zweites Farbwerk wäre definitiv die sichere Variante.


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm also laut Beschreibung hält der farbwerk 360 schon etwas aus

Technische Daten
- Controller für adressierbare LEDs
- vier Kanäle für jeweils bis zu 90 LEDs
- 20 konfigurierbare Effektcontroller
- vier konfigurierbare Einstellungsprofile
- vier Temperatursensoreingänge
- ein Durchflusssensoreingang
- 16 Softwaresensoren für die Übertragung von Sensordaten vom PC in das Gerät
- USB 2.0 Schnittstelle
- Spannungsversorgung 5 V DC, Stromaufnahme max. 8 A


----------



## Sinusspass (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wie gesagt, ich kann dazu nur raten. 8A maximale Stromaufnahme lassen mich mal auf 2A/Kanal raten. Ich sag dazu nichts mehr, das kann jemand mit mehr Ahnung von RGB beantworten, so wäre das nur reines Rätselraten.


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Was hindert dich aber daran die Lüfter an die Corsair Hubs in Gruppen anzuschließen, wo die LED ihren Saft über das beiligende SATA Kabel beziehen. So wie hier, nur erfolgt die Steuerrung nicht über das Board sondern den Splitty und damit dann über den Farbwerk360. Oder ist mir da was entgangen? 

Im Zweifel sich direkt an AC wenden. Die anrufen und direkt fragen. Die sind immer hilfsbereit und wissen auch was geht und was nicht.


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm leider kann man die corsair Hubs nicht an das splitty anschließen die hubs haben einen 3 Pin Stecker das splitty 4 pin Anschlüsse


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Schade. Dann wirst du "ceil(Anzahl der gewünschten Lüfter / 4) = Menge an Splitty" benötigen. Oder aber die Corsair LED Steuerung nutzen.


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Jo werde vorerst die commander pro mit drin lassen aber die aquasuite ist der Wahnsinn Habe eben meinen CPU Kühler mal angeschlossen um das Display zu testen. Kurz das Firmware Update gezogen und läuft 

Ist zwar Spielerei mir gefällt sowas aber xd

Echt toll wie super die Software funktioniert


----------



## Viking30k (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mal eine Frage hat das aquaero irgendeine Funktion den Pc selbständig hochzufahren? Sobald das am pc angeschlossen ist fährt der pc ein paar Minuten nach dem herunterfahren wieder selbst hoch kann man das abschalten?


----------



## IICARUS (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Nicht das ich wüsste.
Wäre mir neu das der Aquaero den Rechner aufwecken kann.


----------



## Viking30k (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm habe einen tipp ausprobiert und den pc an eine andere Steckdose angeschlossen bis jetzt ist er nicht mehr selber hochgefahren.

Zum aquaero habe ich noch ne kleine Frage ich habe heute getüftelt wo das hin soll was gar nicht so einfach ist da ich die Kabel nicht sehen will. Konnte mich auch auf einen Platz festlegen.

Das Gerät hat ja unten die abstand Hülsen und da ich keine Löcher in das Gehäuse machen will wollte ich eine Acryl Platte zurecht Sägen und das Aquaero da drauf montieren. Jedoch ist die Platte statisch aufgeladen. Gibt das nen kurzen aufs aquaero ? Bzw. Geht diese Aufladung irgendwie weg? Sonst müsste ich auf Holz ausweichen.

So mir fehlen jetzt nur noch Fittinge dann habe ich alles zusammen. Wahnsinn für was man sein Geld ausgibt xd


----------



## Sinusspass (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Woher weißt du, dass die Platte geladen ist?


----------



## Viking30k (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm sie zieht Haare an also wenn man mit dem arm drüber fährt. Das einschalten ist wieder passiert 

Er bleibt aus sobald das aquaero vom Mainboard abgeklemmt ist sobald es am usb 2.0 Header angeschlossen wird fährt der pc selbst hoch funktioniert aber in der aquasuite einwandfrei


----------



## Sinusspass (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Einfache Lösung: Ein Streifen Klebeband auf die Rückseite des Aquaero, das isoliert sicher, statische Ladung hin oder her.
Das Aqauero kann ja den Pc ausschalten, kann sein, dass es ihn auf dem selben Weg starten kann.


----------



## lefskij (8. November 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also die Abstandhalter vom Aquaero können nicht der Grund für einen Kurzen sein, denn sie sind wie Mainboard-Abstandhalter konzipiert und angebracht, daher kannst du die ruhig direkt an irgendein Blech schrauben (oder in Deinem Fall legen). Verstecke das Aquaero doch einfach irgendwo unten oder wenn genug Platz da ist hinter dem Mainboard bei den ganzen Kabeln. Ich hatte mein 5 LT sogar an eine kleine Metallplatte geschraubt und zwar durch die Gewinde der Abstandhalter und es ist nie etwas passiert. Wenn Du die eventuelle statische Ladung der Plexischeibe loswerden möchtest, halte sie in der einen Hand und fasse mit der anderen einen Heizkörper an... dann kannst Du auch durch Wischen die Ladung abbauen - z.B. erst senkrecht und dann waagerecht, nur nicht kreisend... siehe hier: Statische Aufladung bei Plexiglas vermeiden. So geht's! | HALBE-Rahmen GmbH

Wie hast Du das Aquaero denn an den Rechner angeschlossen? Du musst einen 5 poligen USB Header am Board auswählen und zusätzlich einen 4 poligen Molexstecker anklemmen... Habe Dir das hier mal rot markiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten mal die UEFI Einstellungen nach Wake on USB oder so checken. Habe da mal was gelesen, dass bestimmte Settings soetwas zulassen und Dir evtl. dazwischen funken könnten...


----------



## Viking30k (9. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dir habe es genau so angeschlossen bisher ist der pc nicht mehr selbst hochgefahren.

Hier mal mein erstes Hardtube wo ich wirklich auch Messungen vorgenommen habe. Normal wäre es noch sauberer geworden hatte aber versehentlich bei der 2. Biegung die anwärme Länge falsch angezeichnet so musste ich es erneut warm machen und zurück biegen ging eigentlich recht gut


----------



## Sinusspass (9. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ist doch was geworden. Wenn mal eine nichts geworden ist, kann man ja einfach ein neues Stück nehmen und neu biegen. Es gehen sogar noch engere Biegeradien, aber da wirds dann etwas kritisch mit Stauchungen.


----------



## Viking30k (10. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja ist eigentlich gut geworden. Hm habe noch mal eine Frage. Ich möchte zwei Gehäuse Durchführungen mit einbauen. Und habe das gefunden 

BitsPower Gehaeusedurchfuehrung Anschluss gerade G1/4 Zo…

Kann ich das in eine 4mm Dicke Acryl Platte Schrauben und sehe ich das richtig das dann auf beide Seiten ein Fitting geschraubt wird?


----------



## IICARUS (10. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja es ist ein Gewindedurchgang, kannst auf beiden Seiten mit Anschlüsse dran. Wo du durch gehst ist der Gehäusedurchführung egal. Nur bei  Acryl oder Plexiglas muss du mit dem Bohren sehr vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das Material ist unter der Bohrmaschine wie Butter unterm Messer, ist halt Kunststoff und kein Metall.


----------



## h0nk (10. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Gehäusedurchführung Anschluss gerade G1/4 Zoll IG auf G1/4 Zoll IG

Was soll da sonst reingeschraubt werden? Pommes?


----------



## Sinusspass (11. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich würds mal mit Anschlüssen versuchen.


----------



## lefskij (12. November 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke dir habe es genau so angeschlossen bisher ist der pc nicht mehr selbst hochgefahren.
> 
> Hier mal mein erstes Hardtube wo ich wirklich auch Messungen vorgenommen habe. Normal wäre es noch sauberer geworden hatte aber versehentlich bei der 2. Biegung die anwärme Länge falsch angezeichnet so musste ich es erneut warm machen und zurück biegen ging eigentlich recht gut




Das sieht alles sehr sauber aus und Du scheinst ja richtig Spaß am Basteln zu haben 

Für welchen Durchmesser hast Du Dich denn jetzt entschieden? Ich bin bei 12/10 HD Tubes von EK angelangt und damit fahre ich sehr gut. Jetzt ist endlich alles einsatzbereit...

Am schlimmsten sind dann die - wie schon erwähnt - engeren Radien:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viking30k schrieb:


> Ja ist eigentlich gut geworden. Hm habe noch mal eine Frage. Ich möchte zwei Gehäuse Durchführungen mit einbauen. Und habe das gefunden
> 
> BitsPower Gehaeusedurchfuehrung Anschluss gerade G1/4 Zo…
> 
> Kann ich das in eine 4mm Dicke Acryl Platte Schrauben und sehe ich das richtig das dann auf beide Seiten ein Fitting geschraubt wird?




Es gibt auch Slotblenden-Durchführungen... Aquacomputer Gehaeusedurchfuehrung ueber Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4 und Kabeldurchfuehrung | GPU - Slotblenden | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Das ist mit weniger Arbeit verbunden, wenn Du aber dicke Tubes verbaust, kann es mit den Fittingen eng werden... Wenn Du hier ganz links schaust, kannst Du die Slot-Verschraubung sehen und dass da nicht viel Spielraum ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut.. oben ist noch ein Phobya-Temp-Sensor verbaut aber viel Platz ist da nicht für viel mehr als 12/10 Tubes...


PS: Der USB Header für das Aquaero braucht übrigens keine 5 Pins - es reichen vier, habe ich die Tage noch in der Anleitung gelesen.


----------



## Viking30k (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich habe mich für 16/12 entschieden habe hbholzmaus Tubes genommen kosten nur 3,50 pro Meter und sind qualitativ top.

Hm Pommes passen irgendwie nicht in die  Durchführungen ( Spass beiseite)

Ich dachte eben weil auf der anderen Seite dann etwas übersteht

Ich möchte ja einen zwischenboden machen wo das untere Drittel vom Gehäuse vom Rest abgetrennt ist dort findet auch das aquaero und der Flow Sensor unsichtbar Platz. 

Die Durchführung wollte ich dann so montieren das die  saubere Seite oben sein wird und die mit der Schraube dann unten ist. Unten wird halt denke ich mal etwas von dem Gewinde überstehen da die Platte ja nur 4mm hat



Ps: ist das echt egal wen ich den Flow Sensor direkt nach der Pumpe in den Kreislauf einbinde ?


----------



## Sinusspass (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Du hast den normalen High Flow, richtig? Bei dem ist es wurscht, wo im Kreislauf er sich befindet, da ist ein Schaufelrad drin, das dreht sich halt entsprechend der Wassermenge, die durchfließt. Beim MPS Flow sieht die Sache anders aus, der hat eine Membran und misst über den Druck, da sollten besser keine Turbulenzen durch Pumpen, Kühler oder Winkel in der Nähe sein.
Was bei Zwischenböden/-wänden immer schwierig ist, ist gerade bei Barrowfittingen wichtig, bei den Tubes auf absolute Präzision zu setzen. Mehr als ein mm Abweichung kann schon nervenaufreibend werden, es wird auch schwierig, die Tubes in die Anschlüsse zu bekommen, wenn man keinen Spielraum mehr hat. Ich hatte da am Wochenende meinen Spaß mit....


----------



## Viking30k (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Genau habe den highflow  ok mal schauen wie der Aufbau dann läuft. 

Hm ich glaube ich könnte noch ein Problem haben.  

Ich habe mir eine Acryl Platte sägen lassen die ist ca: 50cm lang und 30cm breit  und 4mm stark sie liegt auf ca 5cm stahlstreben links und rechts im Gehäuse

Geplant hatte ich den heatkiller tube 200 mit entkoplern ganz rechts mittig auf die Platte zu Schrauben.  Aber ist der nicht zu schwer? Oder hält die Platte das? Sonst müsste ich ihn an den Front radiator Schrauben


----------



## Sinusspass (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das hält schon, im Zweifel biegt sich die Platte minimal, da kannst du aber mit einer einfachen Strebe nachhelfen, falls es sich wirklich sichtbar verbiegt.


----------



## IICARUS (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Seit ein paar Tagen bin ich mir auch einiges was mit Hardtubing zu tun hat am anschauen. Bevorzugen tue ich zwar Acryl, aber ich habe mich bisher noch nicht endgültig entscheiden können. PETG soll sich aber leichter verarbeiten lassen.

Hast du bei dir schon getestet wie die Anschlüsse auf den Rohren passt?
Kannst du mir kurz noch mal auflisten was für Anschlüsse und Rohre du genommen hast? Denn nach 26 Seiten habe ich den Überblick in deinem Thema etwas verloren.


----------



## Viking30k (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm habe gelesen das der einzige Unterschied eigentlich nur darin besteht das man Acryl mehr erhitzen muss um es weich zu bekommen in einer Anleitung die ich gefunden habe, wurde PETG mit 80° Erwärmt und Acryl mit 350°

Bei PETG hätte ich muffe das sich die Rohre verformen wenn der Kreislauf überhitzt, ist hier im Forum sogar einem passiert. Dem sind die Rohre dann aus den Anschlüssen gerutscht.  Glaube sogar das seine Gpu gegrillt wurde dadurch.

Ich habe nun folgendes genommen 

Tubes

https://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.d...tPath=/Shops/Shop34800/Products/"00-16/12-00"

Anschlüsse 
16mm Anschluss Typ 3

Bending insert 

Bitspower Hard Tube Silicone Bending fuer ID 12mm - 1m

Das insert passt einwandfrei in 6 gekaufte hbholzmaus Röhren und es ist qualitativ spitze 

Die Anschlüsse passen auch super und ich habe extra einen kräftigen Mann hinzugezogen der testen sollte ob das tube entfernt werden kann 

Ging nicht raus zuziehen aus dem fitting


----------



## Sinusspass (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Stimmt, du hattest ja die Bykski Anschlüsse, da sollte man das Rohr leichter rein bekommen.
Acyl reflektiert auch etwas besser als Petg, man bekommt das zwar mit Politur auch zum Glänzen, aber da hat Acyl seine Vorteile.
Dass ein Kreislauf überhitzt, kann so eigentlich nicht vorkommen, außer die Lüfter drehen alle nicht mehr, aber da wird heutzutage bei der Hardware die thermische Grenze erreicht sein, bevor das Wasser zu warm wird. Im Idle kann der Kreislauf auch ruhig passiv betrieben werden, nur unter Last kann es zur Überhitzung kommen, und  da wird dir das die Hardware rechtzeitig durch Runtertakten und damit verbunden Leistungseinbrüche mitteilen, oder dein Aquaero durch die Alarmfunktion.


----------



## IICARUS (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke, ich bin noch am überlegen. Denn reizten würde mich das ganze schon, besonders wenn ich mal den Schlauch austauschen müsste direkt auf Hardtubing zu gehen. Das biegen selbst macht mir keine Sorgen, viel mehr das genaue abmessen zwischen Anschluss zu Anschluss. Vor allem dann wenn es mit einer Biegung nicht getan ist und man mehrmals biegen muss.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Eine Biegung-kein Thema.
2 Biegungen-da wirds schwerer. Man muss eben aufpassen, dass die Biegungen im richtigen Winkel zueinander sind, dazu hat man durch die vorhandene Biegung beim Drehen über dem Heißluftgerät Unwucht, im schlimmsten Fall verdreht sich das Rohr in dem Moment, in dem es warm genug ist, in sich selbst, das bekommt man nicht mehr sauber raus. Dann muss man natürlich noch genau biegen, was zu Beginn etwas schwierig abzuschätzen ist.


----------



## IICARUS (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das ist genau das wo ich etwas bedenken habe, da bei mir auch einige zweimal gebogen werden müssen. Würde schon gerne ohne Winkel-Adapter das ganze verbauen. Ansonsten müsste ich mir noch ein paar Anschlussadapter über Winkel mit bestellen falls es doch nicht mit mehrmals biegen hin haut.

Hardtubing wäre  für mich auch das erste mal.


----------



## Viking30k (12. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

So habe mir nun die ganzen Fittinge und Sachen für den Ablasshahn bestellt möchte mal anfangen damit xd. Habe mir vorsichtshalber auch mal ein paar Winkel Adapter mit bestellt werde es aber erst mal ohne versuchen. 

Geht durch Winkel Adapter viel flow verloren? Wen man alles biegt sollte der flow am wenigsten leiden oder?

Was ich noch fragen wollte reicht es wen ich die Temperatur Sensoren an den Radiatoren montiere oder müsste einer irgendwo mitten im Kreislauf montiert werden? Dann müsste ich noch einen bestellen mit 2 innen Gewinden


----------



## Sinusspass (13. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Winkeladapter kosten Flow, und davon sogar gar nicht so wenig, wenn man viele einsetzt. Aber du hast ja ne D5, die bekommt so gut wie alles hin, was du ihr an Widerständen in den Kreislauf packst.
Was die Temperatursensoren angeht, wo du sie genau positionierst, hängt davon ab, was du genau messen willst. Du kannst sie ruhig an die Radiatoren schrauben, der Unterschied der Messwerte ist ohnehin nicht so hoch und nur für Spielereien zu gebrauchen.


----------



## h0nk (13. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also ich bin mal aufs Ergebnis gespannt und nach wievielen weiteren Seiten dieses präsentiert wird 



Viking30k schrieb:


> Sorry für die ganzen Threads aber ich habe mir nun noch mal Videos angeschaut und mir die  Sache noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen in meinem Weihnachtsurlaub möchte ich nun einen HT Wakü PC  bauen Radiatoren habe ich EKWB ausgewählt nun sind mir eigentlich nur 2 Fragen offen den Rest bekomme ich selbst hin^^



Hätte nicht gedacht, dass nach deinem Eingangspost mit 2 Fragen sich ein Thread mit nun 26 Seiten entwickelt 

An welcher Stelle man im Kreislauf die Temp. Sensoren platziert ist bei ausreichendem Durchfluss (>30ltr.) egal bzw. zu vernachlässigen, da dass Wasser bis auf wenige Grad eh die gleiche Temperatur haben wird (Sinnvolle Ergänzung zum flame   )

Gruss


----------



## Viking30k (13. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja habe jetzt ja die fittinge bestellt damit ich beginnen kann. Ist halt doch am Anfang etwas kompliziert ist ja meine erste Wasserkühlung.

Auch das mit den ganzen Kabeln und Stecker für das RGB ist bei jedem Hersteller anders xd

Aber jetzt habe ich ja alles da.

Möchte heute Abend noch eine Frage stellen muss aber ein Foto machen 

Habe ja meinen gpu Block mit destilliertem Wasser gespült jetzt ist es getrocknet habe jedoch ein paar Flecken im Block.  Hoffe das geht weg wenn der dann ganz gefüllt wird? Mache wie gesagt noch ein Bild. 

Grafikkarte soll ja vertikal verbaut werden

Ps: hätte jedoch zu den Lüftern noch eine Frage da ich ja Tubes verwende möchte ich nur einmal bauen müssen. 

Habe mir das Video angeschaut wo push vs pull oder auch push und pull zusammen getestet wird, scheinbar macht es ja wenig Unterschied welche Konfiguration genommen wird. 

Mir geht es jetzt um den Front radiator ich nutze ja corsair ml 140pro RGB und die gefallen mir auch von der Geräuschentwicklung her.

Nun wollte ich die gerne per pull Konfiguration auf den Front radiator montieren bei push wären die ja nicht sichtbar. Die Front vom Gehäuse ist ja auch zu bis auf seitlich die Löcher 

Würde da schon genug Luft durch kommen?

Was ich noch machen könnte ich habe noch 4 venturi hf 14 die könnte ich noch vor den radiator setzen und die corsair dann auf den Radiator als push und pull Konfiguration. 

Nur macht das Sinn highflow Lüfter auf einen radiator zu setzen oder müsste ich andere Lüfter kaufen? Wobei die ja auch wieder mindestens 20€ pro Stück kosten 

Optisch wäre mir die corsair Lüfter als pull Konfiguration auf den radiator.


----------



## h0nk (13. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

RGB ist nervig und nicht einheitlich, ja das nervt.

Du kannst die natürlich auch die Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus pushen - dann siehste die Lüfter - ist aber die Frage welches Gehäuse da jetzt benutzt wird.

Gruss


----------



## Viking30k (13. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Phanteks enthoo elite Lüfter wollte ich montieren das die Luft von vorne durch den radiator gesaugt wird


----------



## Sinusspass (13. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Du hast an sich genug Radiatorfläche (ok, eigentlich kann man nie genug haben), es macht zwar weniger Sinn, airflowoptimierte Lüfter auf einen Radiator zu schrauben als druckoptimierte, aber dafür extra neue Lüfter zu kaufen macht noch weniger Sinn, das lohnt sich hinten und vorne nicht. Ich finde die Rückseite von Lüftern zwar hässlich, aber es lässt sich manchmal eben nicht umgehen, und Leistung bzw. Lautstärke ist mir am Ende wichtiger als Optik.


----------



## Viking30k (13. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm stimmt eigentlich die sehen wirklich nicht so toll aus auf der Rückseite. Montiere sie doch vor den Radiator 

Heißt ich werde auf push setzen 

Die black ice nemesis sehen selber ja auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Viking30k (14. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe hier mal die Flecken im GPU Block markiert dürfte weggehen wenn der mal voll mit der Flüssigkeit ist oder?

War nur destilliertes Wasser drin


----------



## lefskij (14. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wie auch immer Du Deine Lüfter einbaust, achte bitte darauf, dass auch noch genug Frischluft ins Case kommt - es ist zwar keine Luftkühlung und Du hast eine Mainboard-WaKü eingeplant aber die Southbridge bzw. SSDs oder gar RAM und M.2 Karten produzieren ja auch Abwärme und die werden durch Luft ins Gehäuse schließlich mitgekühlt.

Habe persönlich an meinem MoRa die Lüfter in Pull-Position montiert aber das sollte für Dich kein Richtwert sein, denn Du hast interne Radis und da kann man nur mit Testen weiterkommen - es sind sicher nur ein paar Grad Unterschied aber das kann schon entscheidend sein für einen Silentbetrieb.

Mache Dir mal wegen der paar Fleckchen in Deinem Kühler keine Sorgen, denn die verschwinden bestimmt beim Befüllen und Du wirst sie nicht mehr wahrnehmen - erst recht nicht bei der RGB-Beleuchtung mit Farbwerk und Co...

Hier mal ein Bild eines fünf Jahre alten Kryographicskühlers...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wird von ganz allein speckig und pekig, läuft an durch die Abwärme und das Acryl sieht irgendwann auch nicht mehr so doll aus - aber die Leistung bleibt überragend 

Bei den neuen Kühlern wird das vielleicht nicht so sehr auffallen, da hier mehr Abdeckungen aus Kunststoff verbaut sind aber Du möchtest die Karte ja vertikal verbauen... Ich für meinen Teil habe davon Abstand genommen, denn die verfügbaren guten Riserkabel passten nicht in mein Case (ohne großartiges Basteln) und die Nachteile bezüglich mangelnder Abschirmung und Leistungsverlust haben mich zu einem regulären Einbau tendieren lassen...


----------



## Viking30k (15. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm mir wurde empfohlen die Lüfter auf allen 3 Radiatoren so zu montieren das die Luft von innen nach außen durch die Radiatoren gepusht wird 

Funktioniert das?


----------



## Sinusspass (15. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das ist genau die richtige Herangehensweise, Radiatoren brauchen Frischluft. Über die Gehäuselüfter kannst du dann die warme Abluft herausbefördern.


----------



## h0nk (15. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich dachte Du hast Dich da schon drüber informiert?
Ich bin sicher dass Du das in einen der anderen Threads oder aber in diesem hier schon beantwortet bekommen hast.

Ganz ehrlich - mach wie Du es für richtig bzw. schön hälst.
Die Wassertemp. wird sich dadurch nicht wesentlich ändern - wichtiger ist, dass Du genug Radifläche hast.

Bei mir saugt der untere Radi Luft von aussen an, der vordere seitliche und der obere pusten die Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus.
Beim zocken wird meine GPU 35 Grad warm, bei einer Wasserzieltemp. von 29 Grad.
Läuft also.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten - wird auch so funktionieren...


----------



## IICARUS (15. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das Thema ist etwas umstritten und jeder meint dazu was anderes.

Ich hingegen halte nichts davon alles raus blasen zu lassen. Nicht weil es nicht richtig wäre sondern weil ich neben den Rechner sitze und nicht möchte das warme Luft in meine Richtung geblasen wird. Hatte als ich mein Mora dazu baute diesen großen Radiator neben mir an das Bein des Tisch fest verbaut gehabt. Auch mit einer Wassertemperatur von nur 30°C stieg mir die warme Luft bis ins Gesicht was ich als sehr störend empfand. Ich habe mir später dann Füße dazu gekauft und den Mora im hinterem Bereich unter dem Tisch gesetzt.

Bei mir blasen die Lüfter vorne deshalb rein und oben genau so, da ich mit Raumtemperatur kühle. In meinem Fall reicht es aus das der hintere Gehäuselüfter alles raus befördert und alle meine Temperaturen sind im gutem Bereich. Dadurch das ich ein Überdruck erzeuge muss die Luft überall wo sie entweichen kann raus gehen und da mein Gehäuse hinten aus Lochblech besteht muss die Luft auch so durch den Überdruck raus.

Würde ich sie alle rein blasend verbauen dann würde ich ein Unterdruck erzeugen und über alle Ritzen ungefiltert Staub rein bekommen und bedenken muss man noch dazu das die Front auch über ein Staubfilter verfügt was nach außen blasend keine Sinn mehr ergibt.

Am ende tut sich da ehe nicht viel, es sind vielleicht 5°C Temperaturunterschied je nachdem wie die Lüfter fördern.
Muss daher am ende jeder für sich wissen wie man es lieber hat.

Anfang des Jahres haben wir den Rechner meines Sohnes in ein  neues Gehäuse verfrachtet und hier kam eine neue AIO dazu und wir machten uns auch Gedanken dazu wie und wo der Radiator verbaut werden soll. Wir haben uns dann auch dazu entschieden die Gehäuselüfter vorne drin zu lassen damit die Grafikkarte noch frische Luft bekommt und den Radiator oben zu verbauten so das er auch rein bläst und von der Raumtemperatur proftieren kann. Auch in seinem Fall sind alle Temperaturen gut und normalerweise wäre ein 240mm Radiator nicht besser als der fette Alpenföhn K2 was er zuvor verbaut hatte und erreichte trotzdem etwa 7°C niedrigere Temperaturen. Damit hatten wir auch nicht gerechtet, viel mehr das wir die selbe Kühlleistung erreichen oder gar schlechter werden.

Hätten wir den Radiator rausblassen verbaut dann hätten wir wahrscheinlich die selbe Temperatur wie zuvor mit dem Alpenföhn K2 erreicht, was im Grunde auch egal gewesen wäre, da es beim Prozessor nicht mit ankommt ob der nun 72°C oder nur 65°C warm wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich bin ganz klarer Verfechter von alle rein oder alle raus, was auch beides funktioniert. 
Hat man jetzt nur einen Teil seiner leistungshungrigen Hardware, also Cpu oder Gpu unter Wasser, ist es immer schwierig, weil entweder die luftgekühlte Komponente vorgewärmte Luft erhält oder die Radiatoren vorgewärmte Luft erhalten; da entscheide ich aber meist zugunsten der luftgekühlten Komponente, die nämlich durch die schlechtere Kühlung wärmer ist.
Wenn alles unter Wasser ist, wird die Sache erheblich einfacher. Radiatoren können mehr Wärme abführen, wenn die Differenz zwischen Wasser und Luft höher ist, sprich wenn die Luft kälter ist, wird der Radiator stärker kühlen und die Wassertemperatur wird sich auf einem niedrigeren Wert einpendeln, die Differenz zwischen Wasser und Luft bleibt also gleich, beide Temperaturen sind nur niedriger. Wie gut ein Radiator jetzt kühlt, hängt abgesehen von baulichen Unterschieden, die wir uns sparen können, weil es um die optimale Positionierung von bestimmten Radiatoren geht, vom Luftdurchsatz ab. Mehr Luftdurchsatz=bessere Kühlleistung=niedrigere Differenz zwischen Wasser und Luft. Daraus kann man dann einfach resultieren, dass frische Luft von außen und hohe Lüfterdrehzahl am besten sind, das stimmt auch erstmal. 
Jetzt verbaut der Wasserkühlungsnutzer aber enorm viel Radiatorfläche, sodass sein Wasser fast Raumtemperatur hat, wenn es aus den Radiatoren austritt. Da kann man dann problemlos niedrigere Lüfterdrehzahlen nutzen, das Wasser bleibt immer noch kühl, weil die Kühlleistung immer noch hoch genug ist. Daher auch der größte Vorteil der Wasserkühlung, maximale Kühlleistung bei nicht vorhandenen Geräuschen, wie es bei großen Kreisläufen der Fall ist, bei mir zum Beispiel arbeiten auf den 6 560ern 32 Eloops, dazu 20 als Gehäuselüfter (gut, vielleicht etwas viel, aber ich brauche welche für gehäuseinternen Lufttransport), damit halte ich mein Wasser auch bei 1500w Maximalleistung (einmal getestet, Furmark auf allen Gpus und Prime auf der Cpu) bei unter 10°C zur Raumtemperatur bei 400 Umdrehungen auf den Lüftern, in der Praxis mit weit weniger Verbrauch wird mein Wasser nicht wärmer als 5°C über Raum, nur als Beispiel, was so geht. 
Du hast jetzt nicht so viel Abwärme wie ich, deine Fläche reicht auch locker aus, um vergleichbare Werte zu erreichen.
Was man jetzt noch bedenken könnte wäre der Airflow. Normalerweise sage ich ja immer, alle rein oder alle raus, das wäre das beste, aber es gibt einige Fälle, wo Nutzer mit Lüftern, die Abluft eines anderen Radiators ansaugen, bessere Ergebnisse als mit all-in erlangen. Das ist ganz einfach über den Druck zu erklären. Man sagt zwar, was für ein Druck, da entsteht doch nicht viel, genau daran liegt es nämlich. Überschüssige Luft würde durch die feinen Ritzen schon wieder rausgedrückt werden, aber genau dazu kommt es eben nicht. Wie viel Druck erzeugt ein Lüfter? Paar mm H2O, mehr nicht. Das ist nicht so viel Druck, dass da die Luft einfach herauskommt, daher brauchen wir ja die ganzen Gehäuselüfter. All-in erzeugt bei diesen Personen dann einen leichten Überdruck, sodass die Lüfter gegen einen zusätzlichen Widerstand arbeiten müssen und weniger Luft durch den Radiator fördern, im Gegensatz dazu verstärken sich die Lüfter bei der Sandwich-Anordnung, also Luft durch einen Radi rein, durch den anderen raus, gegenseitig, wie bei Push-Pull auf einem dicken Radiator gegen Push auf 2 dünnen, bei denen die Lüfter gegeneinander arbeiten. Zudem darf man bei sehr großen Gehäusen den Kamineffekt nicht vergessen, er ist zwar gering, aber ein halber Meter Luftsäule erzeugt genug Gegendruck, um doch etwas beim Luftdurchsatz zu bewirken. Bei Radiatoren, die von unten oder von der Seite/vorne/hinten Luft erhalten, ist die Sache ganz klar, Luft von außen ins Gehäuse und fertig, oben ist es fraglich. Bei kleinen Gehäusen ist das kein Problem, Luft von oben und gut is, der Gehäuselüfter bekommt die schon wieder raus, bei großen Gehäusen ist das wie erwähnt nicht immer so einfach. Da kann es tatsächlich Sinn machen, die oberen Lüfter trotz Radiator und bereits vorgewärmter Luft ausblasen zu lassen, um so Vorteile zu erhalten, optisch sehen Lüfter von der Vorderseite auch besser aus, aber das hat damit nichts zu tun.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, du hast genug Fläche, um die Lüfter wie du willst anzuordnen, man hätte mit der ein oder anderen Anordnung sicher 1-2°C bessere Temperaturen, aber wen juckts, die Wassertemperatur wird sowieso gut genug sein. Du solltest jetzt natürlich keine komplett irrsinnige Lüfteranordnung wählen, aber die meisten Kombos sollten machbar sein. Also Boden- und Frontradiator in, oben in oder out, und wenn du in der Seite Gehäuselüfter hast, die als out, oder wie du sie anordnen willst.
Das wurde jetzt doch ne ganze Menge Text.


----------



## h0nk (15. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mit ein paar Absätzen wäre der sicherlich auch besser zu lesen 

@Viking wenn du kein Problem mit engl. Videos hast, schau Dir mal den Kanal von JayzTwoCents an, da spricht er auch über versch. Wasserkühlungsthemen wie Anordnung im Loop, Push/Pull etc.
Hilft Dir vielleicht ein wenig weniger unsicher zu sein.


----------



## Viking30k (15. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich habe mich nun für folgendes entschieden.

Heck Lüfter habe ich nicht durch die Distro plate 

Front einsaugend 

Boden einsaugend und vom Rest des Gehäuse abgeschottet 

Seitlich 3 120mm Lüfter ausblassend 

Deckel wird auch ausblasend montiert 


So nun fehlen mir noch 3 Teile dann fange ich an zu Bauen heute kam noch mal post.

Wen was übrig bleibt wird eventuell noch mal ein pc damit umgebaut xd


Die Säge hatte ich schon und wird für eine Acryl Platte benötigt um Kabel Durchgänge zu sägen

Das Display wollte ich für die Gpu 

Und die Barrow Adapter passen farblich wunderbar zu den bykski Anschlüssen 

Bin schon mega gespannt auf das Ergebnis


----------



## Viking30k (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm habe mich nun doch um entschieden was die Lüfter angeht 

Funktioniert das wirklich mit alle Lüfter raus pusten lassen?

Würde nämlich das gerne so machen da es optisch auch dann so wäre wie ich will so das man eben die Vorderseite der Lüfter sieht

Heck Lüfter geht ja nicht. 

Bleibt noch die Überlegung mit den Lüftern rechts neben dem Mainboard rein oder auch raus? Die könnte ich bei rein sogar so montieren das man die nicht sieht. 

Bei alle raus bekommt der Rest schon noch genug Flow? Also board Festplatten und der 570er Chipsatz vom board?

PS: Der Pc würde mir nicht ins Gesicht pusten mit der warmen luft


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Es geht schon, wäre aber eine der Kombinationen, die ich als etwas irrsinnig verbuche (wenn es wirklich alle Lüfter betrifft, nicht nur die Radiatorlüfter) . Das geht dann, wenn die Lüfter noch genug Frischluft bekommen, eine Abtrennung der unteren Lüfter ist da schlecht, weil der ganze obere Bereich so Luft herausbefördert, aber keine frische von irgendwo nachgefördert wird. Klar geht das auch so, aber da kann man nicht mehr zwingend mit Traumtemperaturen rechnen und beschneidet sich bei der Kühlleistung doch ganz schön. Die Lüfter neben dem Mainboard müssen bei rauspustenden Radiatorlüftern einblasen, auch wenn mir gerade nicht in den Sinn kommt, wie du die versteckt montieren kannst, ohne irgendwas davor zu setzen.


----------



## Viking30k (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm meinte nur die radiator Lüfter nach außen.  Bei den seitlichen ist hinter dem Blech wo die angeschraubt werden soviel Platz das sie dahinter Platz haben. 

Hm dann doch nicht so toll mit alle radiator Lüfter raus?

Hätte dann ja nur die 3 Lüfter seitlich für frische Luft unten hinten gänge auch noch einer für frische Luft


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wenn du die seitlichen ungehindert reinblasen lässt, kein Thema, das wird ohne Probleme funktionieren. Lediglich komplett ALLE Lüfter ausblasen zu lassen, das wäre nicht so schlau. 
Wenn man sich jetzt denkt, da sind doch viel mehr Lüfter auf den Radiatoren als Lüfter, die Frischluft ins Case befördern, kein Problem, Radiatoren bieten einen gewissen Widerstand, da schaufeln Lüfter bei weitem weniger Luft durch, als wenn sie normal im Gehäuse wären. Ein Verhältnis von 1:3 ist gar kein Problem, ich hab auch schon mal 1:7 gesehen, das hat auch funktioniert. 
Solange du im Case eine sinnvolle Versorgung hast (Lüfter, die reinpusten und Lüfter, die rauspusten), egal ob da irgendwo Radiatoren, Staubfilter oder was auch immer im Weg sind, funktioniert das, es sollten nur nicht alle Lüfter rein- bzw. rausblasen. Diese ganze Diskussion "Alle Radilüfter reinblasen" und so, ist nur zur Optimierung und nur bei kleinen Flächen relevant, bei dir, wo auf einen 140er 50w kommen, ist das egal und macht keine 2°C aus. Wenn es einem darauf ankommt, weiter oben ist etwas Text dazu.


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei mir habe ich vorne ein 420mm und oben ein 240mm Radiator verbaut.

Beide fördern von aussen durch den Radiator rein. Ich habe hinten nur ein 140mm Lüfter verbaut was alles wieder raus fördert. Aber meine komplette Rückwand des Gehäuse besteht aus Lochblech, daher wird auch hierüber warme Luft mit raus befördert, da ich ein Überdruck erzeuge.

Meine Temperaturen sind alle gut und ich habe das ganze mittlerweile schon fast 3 Jahre so verbaut.
Habe auch dadurch das ich ein Überdruck erzeuge und alles eher raus will kaum Staub im Gehäuse. Am ende gibt es hier im Grunde auch kein Falsch oder Richtig, da es immer nur wenig ausmacht und es eher was ist wenn jemand den letzten Grad besser haben möchte. Es kann sich auch je Gehäuse anders auswirken, daher muss meine Methode nicht immer auf andere Systeme auch gut ausfallen.

Ich weiß nur das mein Sohn in seinem Rechner vor einiger Zeit vorne 1 Lüfter verbaut hatte und oben zwei die raus blasen und hinten wurde auch raus befördert. Im Seitenteil hatte er noch ein Lüfter der auch rein fördert und diesen mussten wir nach dem verbauen der 1070 Grafikkarte ausbauen da es nicht mehr mit dem Lüfter passte. Dadurch hatte er nun mehr Lüfter die raus befördert haben und innerhalb von nur 6 Monate hatte er soviel Staub im Rechner was ich selbst nach 3 Jahre noch nie hatte.

Dieses Bild habe ich soeben gemacht, ich kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern wann ich zuletzt Staub gewischt habe. Aber die letzten 6 Monate habe ich mit Sicherheit nichts mehr sauber gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke ok ich überlege mir das noch 

PS: kann es sein das der Dr. Drop Professional nicht wirklich genau ist?

Der kam heute ausgetauscht zurück und ich habe ihn gleich nach Anleitung getestet 

Aber egal was ich teste und wie ich es teste es geht nach 10 Minuten immer leicht druck verloren am AGB obwohl der verschlossen war und dicht gewesen ist ( ist schonmal gelaufen) kann ich gar nicht so schnell pumpen um auf 0,5 Bar zu kommen 

Getestet habe ich es an

Allen Radiatoren 

Durchfluss Sensor 

AGB 

Habe zum testen ein Hardtube mit entsprechenden Anschlüssen genommen und sogar einen Schlauch mit Schlauch Fittingen genommen bei beiden das selbe. Fest genug war alles und die dichtungen in ordnung


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Komisch, mein normaler Dr. Drop funktioniert tadellos. Sicher, dass die Pumpe richtig angeschlossen war, nicht dass da was undicht ist?


----------



## Viking30k (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Jetzt funktioniert es hatte die Fittinge nicht Fest genug auf den Rohren die sind zwar Top aber man muss schon sehr genau sein und die überwurf Mutter auch recht fest anziehen das es dicht ist.

Mit dem dr. Drop kann ja zum Glück nichts passieren


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das ist das praktische bei den Barrow Fittingen, ist das Rohr im Fitting, ist die Sache schon dicht, selbst wenn keine Überwurfmutter drüber ist. Die Bykski haben aber scheinbar andere Vorteile.


----------



## Viking30k (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Jo einmal richtig drauf und das Tube hält bombenfest soll im pc auch besser zum montieren sein ich fange nächste Woche oder spätestens die Woche drauf an umzubauen möchte jetzt selbst mal das Ergebnis sehen.

Den agb habe ich schon mal hergerichtet 

Die aquasuite ist auch Wahnsinn damit kann man ja alles einstellen


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dass du das so lange aushalten kannst...
Ich hab mir etwa 2 Wochen, nachdem der Thread hier angefangen hat gedacht, eigentlich könntest du auch wieder mal Hardtubes verbauen, auch wenn es letztes Mal nicht so toll war. Einfach Zeug bestellt, vorletztes Wochenende angefangen und letztes Wochenende fertig geworden. Pläne hatte ich sowieso schon auf Lager, die wurden mal schnell vorverlegt und durchgeführt. Schlimm sowas, wenn ich das Zeug da haben will, halte ich es kein Wochenende aus, ohne es einzubauen. Gut, unter der Woche woanders zu sein, da können sich die Finger etwas von den Inbusschlüsseln und Anschlussgewinden erholen, das geht bei einem sehr großen Loop echt auf die Finger.


----------



## Viking30k (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich möchte es gerne im Urlaub machen hatte ja schon mal gedacht ein Wochenende wird schon reichen dabei kam dann ein undichtes System raus und das war nur mit Schlauch xd na gut hätte ich andere blindstopfen auf die damals Alphacool Radiatoren geschraubt wärs dicht gewesen so kann ich aber dann doch Tubes verlegen gefällt mir besser.

Auch mit dem bykski Gpu kühler für die Lightning z war ich nicht zufrieden. Hatte ewig nach Anleitungen gesucht und am Schluss 5 verschiedene gefunden und keine passte mit dem Layout der Grafikkarte zusammen. Hatte es dann nach eigenem Gusto drauf montiert aber egal wie ich die Schrauben gesetzt habe das pcb wurde immer verbogen die Karte läuft aber zum Glück noch 1a selbst das hochdrehen der Lüfter ab 75° auf 100% kam nie wieder vor

Jetzt habe ich ja die Palit mit dem kryographics da liegen Welten dazwischen mit der Anleitung kann das jeder da wird sogar gezeigt wlche Schrauben wo benutzt werden müssen 

Die aquacomputer Teile sind eh alle so genial total leicht aufzubauen usw


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ein Wochenende bietet ca. 30 Stunden Arbeitszeit, das reicht eigentlich für jeden normalen Umbau, wenn man sich nicht irgendwelche Platten zuschneidet oder einen wirklich riesigen Kreislauf baut. Aber warte ruhig auf den Urlaub, besser man macht das nicht zu hastig.


----------



## Viking30k (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das stimmt auch wieder so riesig ist mein Kreislauf ja nicht und Platte habe ich nur eine zum zuschneiden die wo der Tube drauf soll und auf der Unterseite versteckt das aquaero und der flow Sensor

Ich kann mich einfach auch nicht entscheiden wie ich die Lüfter montieren will xd


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Egal wie man es macht, nachher wäre es anders besser gewesen. Ist halt so.


----------



## Viking30k (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also mache ich mit beiden Konfigurationen eigentlich nichts falsch oder?


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Du kennst meine Antworten dazu.


----------



## Tekkla (17. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Egal wie man es macht, nachher wäre es anders besser gewesen. Ist halt so.


Mit der Erkenntnis dieses einen Satzes ganz zu Beginn, da hätte dieser Thread 15 Seiten weniger gehabt.


----------



## Viking30k (17. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Eine letzte Lüfter Frage habe ich noch 

Ich werde nun die oberen Lüfter von den Radiatoren die Luft nach außen drücken lassen und die 3 120mm seitlich sollen Luft  nach innen fördern 

Bleibt noch der Boden der soll ja nach wie vor vom oberen Teil abgeschottet sein. 

Würde ich hier die Lüfter auch nach außen drücken lassen käme eigentlich keine frische Luft rein außer ich lasse hinten noch einen 140er Lüfter die Luft ansaugen lassen reicht das?

Oder den im Boden ansaugen lassen und hinten den abführen lassen?

Dann wäre ich dann zufrieden xd


----------



## Sinusspass (17. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Auf die eine oder andere Art, es wird funktionieren.


----------



## Tekkla (17. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Eine letzte Lüfter Frage habe ich noch ... Oder den im Boden ansaugen lassen und hinten den abführen lassen?
> 
> Dann wäre ich dann zufrieden xd



Die Gemeinheit bei einer individuellen Wasserklühlung liegt darin, dass man als Interessierter nie zufrieden sein wird. Du planst das Projekt hier bis ins letzte Detail und wirst doch nach der Fertigstellung in der ersten Zeit danach feststellen, dass du es anders haben willst, weil eine kleine Stimme im Kopf dir auf den ersten Triggerimpuls via Foren, Artikel oder YT Videos hin sagen wird, dass es anders vermeintliche "besser" gewesen wäre. 

Nur mal als Hinweis: So wie du es jetzt geplant hast, wirst du dein System gut und leise gekühlt bekommen. Wenn du dir jetzt noch unsicher bist wie herum du die Lüfter einbauen sollst, dann lies dir dieses Topic nochmal genau durch, und entscheide dann für dich, was wie herum für dich am meisten Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mein System lief nie länger als 4 Monate am Stück, und das seit über 2 Jahren. Da könnte noch ein Radiator hin, paar Lüfter mehr können auch nicht schaden, der Pumpendeckel gefällt mir, ich könnte mal den Schlauch testen, eigentlich würde der Agb mehr Sinn ergeben, Hardtubing wäre mal was, ich glaub ich geh doch wieder auf Schlauch, und dann vor ner Weile: Eigentlich könntest du nach über einem Jahr auch wieder Hardtubing verbauen, und ne Abdeckung für die dunkle Seite des Gehäuses auch...
Zugegeben, nicht bei jedem ist die Sucht so stark, aber zufrieden wird man nie sein. Ich bin auch jetzt wieder am planen, und die Pläne sind irre.


----------



## Viking30k (17. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm habt ihr noch Tipps sollte der gpu Kühler nicht leicht abgehen? Kann man die ein wenig mit dem Heißluft Fön erwärmen? Meine kann ich von 50° bis 650° einstellen.

Habe mir heute die 3 Radiatoren vorgenommen und gespült war gar nichts an Schmutz drin. Bei meinen Alphacool Radiatoren war in allen richtig viel drin sogar ein Metall Stück kam raus xd


----------



## Sinusspass (17. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Der geht schon ab, wenn alle Schrauben entfernt wurden, leichte Krafteinwirkung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## lefskij (17. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der geht schon ab, wenn alle Schrauben entfernt wurden, leichte Krafteinwirkung vorausgesetzt.



Denke auch, dass der Kühler keine Zicken macht... die Paste saugt sich schon ein bissl fest und Du musst evtl. ein wenig fester daran ziehen aber lieber nicht mit Instrumenten beigehen. Wenn Du an einer Seite versuchst anzuheben, wird das schon klappen, wie Sinusspass schon sagte: alle Schrauben lösen und ein bisschen wackeln, dann geht das schon.

Du wirst auch nicht mehr als eine 3.5 Gramm Tube WLP benötigen - ich habe mein neues System und auch das meiner Freundin (beide mit einer CPU und einer GPU) mit der Gelid Extreme versorgt und es ist noch massig in der Tube drin. Einfach alles schön mit dem mitgelieferten Spachtel verteilen, bei der Gelid ist das etwas zäh und die RAM-Bausteine der Palit sind da etwas tricky aber durch das Streichen wird die schon geschmeidig. Vorher natürlich die alte Paste/Pads noch wegmachen und die Reste mit Waschbenzin o.Ä. entfernen und dann schön konzentrieren, damit Du bei den Schrauben nicht durcheinander kommst 

Der Kryos Kühler ist schon ein Brocken - gerade mit der Backplate - und denke an die O-Ringe am In-Out-Panel (bloß nicht verbiegen oder gar verlieren!). Ein Anheben des Kühlers nach Verstreichen der WLP auf GPU und VRAM empfehle ich Dir natürlich auch noch (wie schon gesagt), damit Du sehen kannst, ob auch ein Abdruck vorhanden ist und alles so verbaut werden kann. Dann alle Schrauben nacheinander und überkreuz - erst die direkt an der GPU und dann nach und nach alle anderen...

Dann solltest Du Dir genug Zeit zum Einrichten der Aquasuite einplanen, denn hier wird das Herz der WaKü schlagen. Achte auf alle Temps, die Du misst und versuche die Komponenten darauf abzustimmen. Du kannst ja alles einfließen lassen (auch aus z.B. HW Info und Co) und teste ruhig auch mit verschiedenen Pumpendrehzahlen, denn dadurch wird das Ergebnis vielleicht besser. Du solltest Dir wirklich Zeit bei der Einrichtung lassen und schauen, was Dir wichtig ist.

Hier eine Beispielkonfiguration:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stellung der Lüfter kann für viele Komponenten unterschiedlich sein. Lüfter vor einem Radi sind natürlich einblasend am besten - Lüfter nach einem Radi saugend. So kommt die Luft immer von aussen und ist kühl und darum geht es ja bei einer Silent-Kühlung. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, schaue, dass Du wenigstens mehr Lüfter ins Case blasen lässt als rauspustende zu installieren - dadurch hast du keinen Staub im Gehäuse, wie IICARUS schon schrieb - so mache ich das auch 

Möglichst für einen Überdruck im Case sorgen und so hast Du auch immer genug Frischluft für PCH oder VRM zur Verfügung. Mal ganz abgesehen vom Staub und der Kühlung der ganzen anderen Bauteile. Persönlich habe ich momentan vier Lüfter einblasend und einen ausblasend installiert... alle mit gleicher Drehzahl...


----------



## Viking30k (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke war nur verunsichert weil man mir gesagt hat wenn ich die Lüfter so wie ich zuerst geplant habe sich das Gehäuse extrem aufheizen würde und der obere radiator dann keine Kühlung mehr bringen würde. 

Ich bleibe trotzdem jetzt bei folgender Konfiguration 

Boden abschotten 3 Lüfter ansaugen lassen und einer hinten raus

Front auch einsaugend 

Deckel ausblassend 

Seitlich auch die 3 Lüfter auch die Luft raus wobei ich hier dann mehr ausblassende Lüfter habe als einblassend 4 saugende und 6 die die Luft wieder abführen nach außen


----------



## Sinusspass (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Einen Radiator mit warmer Innenluft zu versorgen kostet vielleicht 1°C, wenn das Verhältnis aus einblasenden und ausblasenden Lüftern nicht ganz stimmt, sind es höchstens 1°C, in diesem Fall reden wir über 0,x°C, da machen 2° bei der Raumtemperatur mehr aus.
Bei Lüfterkonfigurationen wird endlos diskutiert, aber abseits kleinerer Kreisläufe mit wenig Radiatorfläche macht sowas eigentlich keinen Sinn, sondern ist nur aus Spaß am Optimieren.
Bei Radiatoren kann man kurz sagen: Viel hilft Viel, genaue Anordnungen sind egal.


----------



## Viking30k (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm dann wäre es eigentlich nicht schlecht wenn ich die Lüfter die neben dem Front Radiator hin sollen nach außen zu drehen. Würde die warme Luft doch gleich absaugen oder?

Am Wochenende geht es los habe Urlaub bekommen so kann ich alles in Ruhe zusammen bauen. 

Nur mit dem dr drop bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden. 

Habe es noch mal am AGB angeschlossen und etwas mehr als 0,5 bar reingepumpt, dann habe ich mit dem Ventil und leichtem Klopfen auf das Manometer exakt 0.5 bar eingestellt und das 15 Minuten stehen lassen 

Dann habe ich noch mal gegen das Manometer geklopft zunächst viel der Druck etwas ab bei erneutem Klopfen sprang der Zeiger wieder auf 0,5 Bar 

Oder gehört das so?

Dicht muss es ja in dem Fall gewesen sein


----------



## Sinusspass (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das mit den Lüftern wird schon funktionieren.
Wenn das Manometer 0,5 Bar anzeigt, werden die auch anliegen, im Zweifel kann man einfach länger testen, einfach morgens Druck aufbauen und wenn man von der Arbeit kommt ablesen, was dann seinen Druck gehalten hat wird 100% dicht sein. Aber das sollte alles passen, die meisten Leute haben ja noch nicht mal einen Druckprüfer und da bleibt es trotzdem dicht.


----------



## Viking30k (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke aber das der Zeiger beim Klopfen springt ist so? Also das beim ersten Klopfen der Zeiger fällt und wenn man noch mal klopft wieder steigt?

Der Druck ist ja drin geblieben.  Habe auch die Anschlüsse mit Wasser benetzt waren keine Bläschen sichtbar


----------



## Sinusspass (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ist halt ne analoge Anzeige, manchmal hängen die minimal. Durch das Klopfen wird der Zeiger bewegt, vielleicht hat er sich einfach "verhakt". Beim erneuten Klopfen war er dann wieder lose. 
Mach dir nicht so einen Kopf wegen dem Manometer, das wird schon. Die meisten arbeiten komplett ohne, die tappen bis zum befüllen im Dunkeln, was die Dichtigkeit angeht, und bei denen funktionierts auch.


----------



## Tekkla (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die meisten arbeiten komplett ohne, die tappen bis zum befüllen im Dunkeln, was die Dichtigkeit angeht, und bei denen funktionierts auch.


Sauber bei den Anschlüssen und Tubes arbeiten, Lappen im System verteilen und dann NT Power On. No Risk, No Fun!


----------



## Sinusspass (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Vergiss die Flüssigkeit nicht, das mag die Pumpe nicht. Und denk daran, alle Schnelltrenner zu schließen und Kugelhähne zu öffnen, sonst sitzt man davor und wundert sich, warum sich nichts tut. Genau so am Freitag passiert, da saß ich erstmal 30 Sekunden davor und hab mich gefragt, warum sich nichts tut.


----------



## Viking30k (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke   ja wird schon werden. 

Hm sollte das Standard Top beim heatkiller tube AGB eigentlich nicht auch ganz dicht sein? Ich nutze zwar ein anderes Top da ich das Wasser oben wieder in den AGB führe aber der Standard Deckel ist nicht dicht wen der drauf ist kann ich Pumpen wie ich will die Luft geht sofort wieder raus. 

Dichtungen waren alle drin und nicht beschädigt 

Eigentlich auch egal da ich eh einen anderen Deckel nun drauf habe und mit dem ist er dicht


----------



## Tekkla (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Der Heatkiller Tube war bei mir mit dem Standarddeckel immer dicht.


----------



## Viking30k (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei mir nicht Luft kommt oben an der Öffnung zum Befüllen raus obwohl der O Ring korrekt sitzt


----------



## Sinusspass (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Und wenn schon, da oben kommt sowieso kein Wasser hin. Wenn du ohnehin den Multiportdeckel benutzt und der dicht ist, was solls.


----------



## Viking30k (18. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Stimmt ja aber hätte ich jetzt alles aufgebaut mit dem Standard Top hätte ich mich gewundert wieso ich keine Luft mit dem dr drop reinbringe xd


----------



## Viking30k (19. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe eben noch mal den dr drop eingesetzt diesmal an dem Gpu  Kühler funktioniert und hat den Druck gehalten mir ist aber was an den bykski Fittingen aufgefallen ich hatte ja erst nur einen bestellt zum ausprobieren und dann als ich wusste das ich die nehmen möchte den Rest geordert.

Es gibt auf der webseite nur eine silberne Variante zum Ordern 

Das erste Fitting glänzt aber die anderen 30 Stück die ich bestellt habe sind matt 

Komisch oder?

Auch die Packung ist anders

Links der einzelne und rechts die neuen

Ps: das Rohr ist nur zum testen da das habe ich auf 4 mal gebogen und einmal zu stark erwärmt

Die Woche werde ich aber noch anfangen mit bauen habe jetzt total lust darauf


----------



## Sinusspass (20. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich sehe zwar bei den Fittingen keinen wirklichen Unterschied, aber vermutlich hat Bykski einfach bei der Produktion was geändert.


----------



## Viking30k (20. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ist eigentlich jemandem schon mal  eine Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen beim Umbau? Ich habe schon 6 Stück umgebaut bisher noch keinen Schaden gehabt. 

Morgen oder Freitag fange ich nun an halte es kaum noch aus xd


----------



## Sinusspass (20. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die Sucht zeigt erste Anzeichen. 
Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Grafikkarte beim Umbau geschrottet, mir ist nur Anfang des Jahres die 1080ti abgeschmiert, weil ich nach einem kleinen Leck wohl paar Tropfen auf der Platine übersehen hab und Bauteile korrodiert sind.


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Normalerweise kann da nicht viel passieren außer das falsche Pads verwendet wurden und die Temperaturen nicht so gut ausfallen. 

Denn manchmal sind unterschiedlich dicke Pads mit dabei und die müssen dann auch nur dort verbaut werden wo sie auch vom Hersteller des Kühlers bestimmt worden sind. Es kann gut sein das der Hersteller der Grafikkarte noch andere mit verbaut hat was der Hersteller des Kühler nicht mit dabei hat und würden nun auch dort Pads mit angebracht werden wo sie gar nicht mit eingeplant sind könnten diese ein Abstand verursachen und so schlechtere Temperaturen erzeugen.

Daher immer genau die Anleitung des Kühlers sehr genau beachten!


----------



## lefskij (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



IICARUS schrieb:


> ...Aber meine MX-4 ist hier immer noch ein ticken besser.



Ich kann das alles nur bestätigen und die MX-4 ist wirklich eine ausgezeichnete Paste - habe sie auch für sechs Jahre immer wieder verwendet und wenn man eine sehr leistungsfähige, schön geschmeidige und sofort streichfähige Paste möchte, ist die MX-4 wohl eine sehr gute. Nur musste ich leider feststellen, dass es da noch etwas besseres gibt. Die Gelid Extreme ist nach meiner Erfahrung wohl eine der besten Pasten auf dem Markt. Leider ist sie nicht sehr geschmeidig und man muss schon ordentlich rumspachteln, sonst bekommt man sie nicht gut verteilt aber wenn das erstmal geschehen ist, kann der Gelid wohl nur wenig Konkurrenz entgegenblicken.

Die Grizzly Kryonaut, welche auch den Aquacomputer-Kühlern beiliegt, ist wohl die größte Konkurrenz. Ich persönlich habe sie bisher nicht getestet, aber vielleicht kann ich das bald mal nachholen. Würde mich jetzt echt mal interessieren - gerade nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE! ...ist ein alter aber wohl immer noch aktueller Vergleich von "der8auer".

Diverse Foren berichten, dass die Kryonaut, je kälter es wird, umso performanter arbeitet. Gerade User mit LN²-Kühlung sind sehr angetan von der Grizzly-Paste. Gut, wir sind hier im WaKü-Forum aber ein paar Grad Unterschied können schon entscheidend sein. Meine Palit taktet z.B. unter manchen Bedingungen, wenn sie denn mehr als 40°C warm wird leicht herunter und das sieht man als Übertakter natürlich nicht so gern. Sobald die Karte über  die magische Marke kommt, liegen statt 2070 "nur" noch 2055 MHz an 

Unser Themenstarter sollte vielleicht lieber die Grizzly Kryonaut testen, die ist ja eh schon in ausreichender Menge bei den Aquacomputer-Produkten dabei - also Viking30k, sei bitte unser Versuchskaninchen


----------



## h0nk (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mal abgesehen davon dass dieser "Test" nix bringt - hoffe ich, dass der TE mit basteln beschäftigt ist und das hier nicht liest weils sonst weiter ausartet 
Ich benutze übrigens auch die Kryonaut - GPU bleibt beim zocken recht kühl reicht Dir das als Testergebnis 

Gruss


----------



## Sinusspass (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Da muss er nicht mal Versuchskaninchen spielen, das hab ich schon. Bessere Paste bringt was, wenn sie richtig aufgetragen wurde, wir reden hier über vielleicht 2 °C zur MX4 bei hoher Leistungsaufnahme. Dafür ist die Kryonaut etwas zickig beim auftragen und sollte vorgewärmt werden, man kann natürlich auch so viel draufklatschen, dass sich der Überschuss seitlich rausdrückt. Will man wirkliche Verbesserung sehen, kommt man an Flüssigmetall nicht vorbei, da kann man von gut 5°C je nach Verbrauch rechnen.
Kann man sich aber auch alles durchrechnen: Mythos Waermeleitpaste – Edelpaste zum Apothekenpreis gegen guenstiges Massenprodukt – Wir rechnen gnadenlos nach! – igor sLAB


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

........ gelöscht!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Kann aber auch sein, dass Du bei der Kryonaut eine fehlerhafte Verpackung erwischt hast. Ich hatte eine, da war nur Hydronaut drin. Die ist dunkler und richtig zäher Mist. Kryonaut ist mir nämlich fast schon zu flutschig und sie zieht Fäden. Wird wohl zu viel Ethyester beigemischt sein. Aber dass die echte Kryonaut zäh sei, kann man echt nicht behaupten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h0nk (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

So ganz verstehe ich Deinen Post nicht -  was möchtest Du mir sagen @IICARUS ?
WLP wird genutzt um Unebenheiten zwischen Kühler und GPU/CPU auszugleichen und dadurch natürlich das von Dir angesprochene Abführen der Wärme zu verbessern.

Mein Post bezog sich darauf, dass es kein Test ist wenn jemand anderes mit komplett anderer Hardware und Fähigkeiten eine andere Paste als ich benutzt und mir dann sagt wie warm seine Komponenten werden 

Gruss


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

........ gelöscht!


----------



## h0nk (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dann lies nochmal den Beitrag #319 - darauf habe ich das bezogen.


----------



## Viking30k (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich habe nun 4 verschiedene pasten

Kryonaut beim Kühler dabei und einmal gekauft 

Gelid extreme 

Mastergel nano

MX 4

Welche solls denn werden xd


----------



## Sinusspass (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Eigentlich egal, wird mit allen kalt genug sein. Man kann natürlich nachrechnen, siehe ersten Beitrag auf dieser Seite, entscheidend sind Wärmeleitfähigkeit und Schichtdicke. Der TU102 ist aber 754mm² groß, da wird selbst mit Ranzpaste kein schlechtes Ergebnis bei rumkommen, erst recht nicht mit einem Bios, was "nur" 3xxW erlaubt.


----------



## Viking30k (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm meine kryonaut sehen so aus die auf der Tüte ist gekauft und die in dem Plastik war beim kryographics dabei


----------



## jhnbrg (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm meine kryonaut sehen so aus die auf der Tüte ist gekauft und die in dem Plastik war beim kryographics dabei



Auch graue Paste, keine weiße. Danke für die Fotos.


----------



## Viking30k (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Welche ist noch mal die Falsche? Weiß oder Grau ?


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

........ gelöscht!


----------



## jhnbrg (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die graue soll die falsche sein...


----------



## Viking30k (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm bei meinem CPU Kühler war auch eine kryonaut dabei die sehen alle so aus


----------



## jhnbrg (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm bei meinem CPU Kühler war auch eine kryonaut dabei die sehen alle so aus



Sieht bei mir genauso aus. Ich bin langsam überzeugt, dass die graue Paste die richtige Kryonaut ist. Und nicht die weiße.


----------



## Sinusspass (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sie sind beide grau, die richtige hellgrau, die falsche wird wohl recht dunkel sein. Aber ich bin weder der Hersteller noch der Verkäufer, was juckts mich als Flüssigmetaller?


----------



## jhnbrg (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm ich habe nun 4 verschiedene pasten
> 
> Kryonaut beim Kühler dabei und einmal gekauft
> 
> ...



Nimm die, die sich gut und einfach verteilen lässt. +/-5°C machen beim Zocken keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Viking30k (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm die kryonaut die ich habe lässt sich gut verteilen 

Ich frage mich gerade ist es besser die Paste mit Spachtel zu verteilen oder mit diesen Finger Gummi Teilen die bei der kryonaut dabei sind?


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe immer Karten aus irgendwelchen Werbungen da, die ich dann immer etwas zurecht schneide und zum verstreichen nutze. Das auftragen der WLP ist aber eine Wissenschaft für sich, der eine verstreicht lieber, der andere macht ein Kleckt, der andere trägt sie über kreuzt auf usw.

Was zu viel ist wird ehe raus gedrückt, daher mach es wie es für dich besser ist.


----------



## Viking30k (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke aber auf jeden Fall drauf legen und noch mal abnehmen und schauen wie die Abdrücke am kühler sind.  Die vrams werden ja auch mit Paste bestrichen beim kryographics. 

Bin echt Mega gespannt auf das System morgen starte ich mit dem Umbau


----------



## IICARUS (21. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Brauchst normalerweise nicht, ich nehme nie den Kühler nochmals ab nachdem ich ihn einem drauf gesetzt habe. Beim erneuten abnehmen wird auch ein Teil am Kühler hängen bleiben und dann musst du das ganze aufs neue verstreichen, da sonst Bereiche ohne WLP zurückbleiben können.

Die Pads können am Kühler halbwegs hängen bleiben und sich ggf. auch verschieben, dann musst du alle Pads aufs neue prüfen ob sie noch richtig liegen.


----------



## lefskij (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Brauchst normalerweise nicht, ich nehme nie den Kühler nochmals ab nachdem ich ihn einem drauf gesetzt habe. Beim erneuten abnehmen wird auch ein Teil am Kühler hängen bleiben und dann musst du das ganze aufs neue verstreichen, da sonst Bereiche ohne WLP zurückbleiben können.
> 
> Die Pads können am Kühler halbwegs hängen bleiben und sich ggf. auch verschieben, dann musst du alle Pads aufs neue prüfen ob sie noch richtig liegen.



Im Grunde hat IICARUS recht, vielleicht verstreichst Du die jeweilige Paste nur auf der GPU und klekst auf die VRAM-Module jeweils eine etwa 3-4 Millimeter kleine Portion - den Rest erledigt der Anpressdruck des Kryographics-Kühlers. Die Pads könnten tatsächlich verrutschen und wenn man nur WLP und kein Flüssigmetall verwendet, ist ein Überquellen nach dem Festschrauben eh kein Problem.

Eine Extraportion ist nicht so schlimm, wie zu wenig. Und hier ist es letztendlich auch eher zweitrangig, für welche WLP Du Dich entscheidest. Du solltest aber lieber dafür sorgen, dass die Paste aufgewärmt ist - zur Not nimm die Tube für ein paar Minuten in die geschlossene Hand und koche Dir noch nen Kaffee, bevor es losgeht. Beim Basteln hat man ja eh recht viel Zeit - ausser die Frau/Freundin ist noch wach und möchte lieber etwas anderes machen 

Noch eine Frage am Rande an Viking30k (habe das jetzt vielleicht überlesen in dem ganzen Getümmel...): Welchen Prozessor (laut der Bilder wohl ein AM4 Sockel) hast Du denn jetzt eigentlich unter dem Cuplex NEXT Vision?

Bei meinem i9 9900k kommt der Cuplex für den 1151 Sockel  schon arg an seine Grenzen. Habe zwar keinen mit Vision Panel aber die Bauart wird sicher gleich sein und meiner ist komplett aus Metall (vernickeltes Kupfer und der Deckel ist mit einer PVD Beschichtung - sieht echt edel aus - versehen). Da der i9 ein echtes Temp-Monster ist, wirst Du mit einem AMD-Modell sicher besser dran sein... Bei manchen Szenarien (Prime, etc.) erreiche ich eine Core-Temp von sage und schreibe 80°C bei 100% Auslastung und einer Spannung von 1.290 Volt, denn die CPU ist genau, wie mein Vorgänger (i7 4790k) ein echter Hitzkopf. Wenigstens sind die Coffee-Lake Prozzis verlötet und so muss man nicht zwangsläufig Köpfen, um ans Maximum des Möglichen zu gelangen 

Um die Message in diesem - mittlerweile fast unüberschaubaren Thread mal kurz zu konzentrieren... Baue Deinen Rechner ordentlich zusammen und wir wünschen Dir alle von ganzem Herzen viel Spaß beim Basteln, gib acht und erde Dich regelmäßig, schau in die Anleitungen (auch wenn einige Zeitgenossen das lieber nicht machen) und präsentiere uns bitte möglichst bald ein für Dich schönes Ergebnis. Wir drücken Dir hier bestimmt alle die Daumen


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Um mal einen Anhaltspunkt zu geben, woran man die echte Kryonaut erkennt:

Man muss nach dem Beenden des Rausquetschens und beim Hochnehmen der Tube quasi Fäden ziehen können, Die Paste ist extrem kleckeranfällig. Hat man hingegen eine trockene, starre Wurst, die einfach abreißt, dann nicht. Kryonaut ist flutschiger als MX-2 und MX-4, nur mal als Vergleich. Wer das nicht hat: Back to Sender


----------



## Viking30k (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm würde eigentlich meine radiator Fläche und ein be quiet dark Power 11 mit 850 Watt noch reichen wenn ich mal 2  2080ti einbauen will? 

Hatte schon mal sli und war eigentlich begeistert davon bis auf die Temperaturen und Lautstärke aber wäre mit wakü ja kein Thema mehr  lach

Radiatoren sind der 560er und 2 480er oder müsste da schon ein mora mit dazu?

Ich fange schon an davon zu träumen wie ich das System aussehen lassen will und habe mir noch mal rgb Lüfter bestellt xd


----------



## IICARUS (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Zwei 2080 Ti im Verbund wird schon einiges an Abwärme ins Kühlwasser bringen, aber ich habe mit SLI keine Erfahrung, daher kann ich dazu weder was zu der Fläche der Radiatoren noch zum Netzteil was konkretes mit beitragen. Würde aber in so einem Fall ein Mora als externer Radiator nicht ausschließen wollen.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

2 2080ti schaffen gut was an Abwärme in den Kreislauf. Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, hast du die Palit Gaming Pro OC mit 330W Bios, das kannst du mal 2 nehmen, da bist du bei 660W, das schaffen die Karten auch locker aufzunehmen, mit Furmark hab ich es bei meinen Karten mit 1000W Bios auf 550W pro Karte gebracht, im Gamingbetrieb bin ich eher bei 350-450W pro Karte, je nach Titel. Aber keine Sorge, wenn das Bios sagt, dass 330W Obergrenze sind, dann ist das auch so. Die Radiatorfläche wird reichen, du musst allerdings mit etwas mehr Temperatur oder hörbaren Lüfterdrehzahlen rechnen, dann geht das problemlos. 

Ein anderes "Problem" könnte der Durchfluss werden. 2 Grafikkarten machen das etwas schwerer, erst recht, wenn sie saufen wie ein Loch. Bei 2 Grafikkarten stellt sich das Problem mit der Anströmung. Du kannst die Karten seriell hintereinander in den Kreislauf bringen oder parallel.
Ich fange mit seriell an, abgesehen dass das hässlicher aussieht (meine Meinung), wird die Karte, die nach der ersten im Kreislauf ist, immer wärmer sein, als die erste. Bei sonst völlig unproblematischen 50l/h sind das schon 5°c bei 300W.
Im parallelen Gespann wird der Durchfluss geteilt, das reduziert zwar den Widerstand und erhöht den Gesamtdurchfluss, aber die Teildurchflüsse sind nur halb so groß. Dazu kommt, dass mehr Durchfluss bei höherer Leistungsaufnahme besser skaliert. Wo man bei 100 W keinen Unterschied zwischen 50 und 100l/h sieht, ist das bei 300+W anders, das skaliert bis in den dreistelligen Bereich hinein. Eine vertikale Montage ist mit mehreren Grafikkarten auch eher schwer umzusetzen, es geht zwar, aber ist trotzdem Mist.


Mit dem Netzteil wird das etwas enger, die 12V Schienen erlauben zwar für sich gesehen bei weitem genug, aber 660W+150W Prozessor, dazu noch das andere Zeug drumherum, das wird eng. Die Dark Power Pros erlauben zwar immer etwas mehr, als eigentlich vorgesehen, aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben. Ich habe planmäßig 2 Dark Power Pro mit 1000w drin, was bei synthetischer Maximallast von 1500W auf dem System auch Sinn macht, wobei irgendwas da gerade Zicken macht, deshalb teste ich gerade die Netzteile einzeln und danach die Verbindung, der Fehler wird sich schon zeigen. Wie auch immer, wenn du SLI nutzt, sollte es beim Netzteil doch etwas mehr sein.

Zusammengefasst, Temperaturen und Lautstärke von mehreren Grafikkarten lassen sich gut bändigen, aber es wird anspruchsvoller für die Wasserkühlung und die Stromversorgung.


----------



## Tekkla (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

1,5 KW für den PC!? Okay. Synthetisch. Aber auch 660W + 150W + 50W Drumherum und wir sind bei 860 W. Pro Stunde Zocken sind wir dann bei 30 Cent. Da geht man ja nur noch für den Stromlieferanten zur Arbeit und hat keine Zeit mehr zum Zocken. Aber immerhin hat man 2 GPU.  Sag mir bitte, dass du damit dein Geld verdienst.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die 1500W sind nur synthetisch, beim Zocken sind es wie gesagt nur ~400W/Karte. Die 1500W setzen sich zusammen aus Furmark auf beiden 2080ti (jeweils 550W, zusammen 1100W), Furmark auf der Vega56 (400W) und Prime auf den nicht für das Hauptsystem und die Windowsvm nötigen Kerne (knapp 100W).
Ich verdiene damit keinen Cent, bin aber auch nur am Wochenende daheim und viel zu oft am Rumschrauben, so viel zocke ich gar nicht mit dem System. Unter der Woche nutze ich mein Zweitsystem mit Radeon VII und Mora, das braucht weniger, so viel Zeit zum Zocken bleibt da aber auch nicht. Selbst wenn es 30ct/h kostet, das wären bei recht optimistischen 100h/Monat auch nur 30€, was solls, dafür fallen für den Raum zumindest nie Heizkosten an.


----------



## Viking30k (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke musste heute länger arbeiten fange morgen damit an.

Hm 12 Meter hardtubes müssten eigentlich schon reichen oder? Genug zum üben xd.

Den highflow Sensor kann ich den auch einfach mit Tubes hängen lassen oder muss der am Gehäuse verschraubt sein?


----------



## Sinusspass (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich habe beim letzten Umbau 6 von 10 Metern für 14 Einzelstücke verbraucht, zugegeben, die Biegungen waren nicht wirklich perfekt, ich wollte aber am ersten Wochenende fertig werden (was doch eine ziemliche Fehleinschätzung war, ich hab das erste Wochenende fast vollständige damit verbracht, die Abdeckung für das Mittelteil vom Gehäuse fertig zu bearbeiten), da du bisher kein völliges Unvermögen beim Biegen gezeigt hast, sollte das locker ausreichen. 
Dem Sensor macht das nichts, irgendwo rumzuhängen, es wäre vielleicht unpraktisch, wenn er mitten in einer Kammer rumfliegt, aber sonst ist das wie so oft ziemlich egal.


----------



## Viking30k (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

So habe mal ein Probe Loch gebohrt für einen Durchgang sieht echt sauber aus mit den Gehäuse Durchführungen


----------



## IICARUS (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sieht gut aus, bin schon gespannt wie es am ende aussehen und werden wird... TOP!

Ich werde jetzt auch zunächst mal LM verwenden und wenn dann alles passt werde ich auch in den nächsten Monate alles auf Hardtubing umbauen. Denn mit Schlauch lässt sich momentan schneller umbauen und was testen.


----------



## INU.ID (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

*Aufgrund einiger Beschwerden hat die Moderation mal grob ein paar (48!) Spam-/OT-/BS-Beiträge, sowie Antworten darauf, entfernt. Bitte bleibt beim Thema des Threads, und klärt persönliche Probleme per PN (oder außerhalb des Forums), und macht für eigene/andere Themen ggf. eigene Threads auf. Danke.


Weitermachen!
*


----------



## Viking30k (22. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich überlege gerade morgen ein Holzbrett zu besorgen um den heatkiller tube drauf zu montieren.

Ich traue der 4mm Acryl Platte nicht obwohl das Gehäuse streben hatt wo das Gewicht verteilt würde. 

Hatte nämlich bei einem Rest ein Problem als ich das Loch für die Durchführung bohren wollte beim ersten ist die Platte gebrochen das Bild oben war mein 2  versuch 

Der Tube ist leer ja schon schwer ist ja der 200er


----------



## Venom89 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Du kannst ja hinter der Acryl Platte noch zwei Streben, aus Holz oder was auch immer machen, wodurch die Befestigung des Heatkiller geht. Damit würdest du das Gewicht besser verteilen. Sollte kein Problem sein.

Falls das nicht schon dein Plan war .

Habe den 200er ebenfalls verbaut und kann deine Bedenken nachvollziehen.


----------



## Viking30k (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm der tube 200 soll ja auf die Platte drauf die wird quasi als Boden eingebaut 

Doch eher Holz nehmen?


----------



## Venom89 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also möchtest du den Standfuß für die Montage nutzen? Den habe ich auch noch hier. Gefiel mir aber optisch nicht. 
Ich würde nur etwas zur besseren Gewichtsverteilung dahinter mit verschrauben. Sichtbar aber eher das Plexi. Sie einfach besser aus. 

Hättest du evtl mal ein Bild, wie du dir das vorgestellt hast?


----------



## Viking30k (23. November 2019)

Hm mir gefällt es anders auch besser ich werde den nun an den Radiator in der Front montieren das Kit dazu habe ich hier 

Auf dem Ständer steht der auch irgendwie schräg

So kann ich doch die Acryl Platte nutzen

Hm ich glaube ich verschiebe das Projekt noch bis Mitte Dezember 

Zum einen habe ich die Woche nicht wirklich Zeit  dafür und ich muss noch ein paar Sachen besorgen aber  gebaut wird das System noch. 

Habe mich heute noch mal ans biegen gewagt eigentlich funktioniert es einwandfrei ich komme mit dem Messen noch nicht zurecht.  Wenn ich die Maße nach Anleitung auf meine Platte übertrage kommen immer andere Maße zustande xd. Ich will aber trotzdem Tubes bestelle mir auch noch mal ein paar übungs Rohre 

Übe das bis es funktioniert xd

Hier mal die Probe Stücke von heute die sind ohne quetschungen und Verbrennungen geglückt

Brauche noch Winkel usw xd für Notfälle wenn das biegen nicht so läuft wie gewünscht


----------



## Sinusspass (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das mit dem Biegen funktioniert nie so präzise, wenn man das nicht regelmäßig macht, paar mm Abweichung sind aber kein Problem. Wenn eine Biegung nicht wie geplant gelaufen ist, kann man sie als Anhaltspunkt nehmen und dann nach dem Auge bei einem anderen Rohr angepasst biegen, das hat zumindest bei mir gut funktioniert.
Hast du eigentlich schon Blöcke und Radiatoren montiert?


----------



## Viking30k (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm das ist auch eine Idee also einfach das nicht passende Rohr als Maß nehmen und mit dem Auge ein neues biegen. 

Das ist das Problem ich habe bisher noch nichts montiert da der PC auch benötigt wird und zumindest heute nicht die Zeit war um groß was anzufangen.

Wird schon noch werden

Bzw. Muss werden ich will ja auch bessere Temperaturen als 75° auf der Grafikkarte xd

Ich habe mal eine gpu gesehen da wurden 10 wasserblöcke getestet und die läuft immer noch so empfindlich scheint Hardware dann nicht zu sein 

Ich denke mal wenn alles im PC verbaut ist wird das Messen auch einfacher werden 

Viel Tubes Brauche ich eigentlich auch gar nicht durch die distro plate

Außerdem interessiert mich der kryographics der soll ja die Krönung der Gpu Blöcke sein

Hm ich habe jetzt 8 90° 8  45° und 2 Schlangen Adapter ob das reicht? Und 11,5 Meter Tubes übrig


----------



## Sinusspass (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also die Adapter reichen bei weitem, das meiste bekommt man mit nur einer Biegung ohne irgendwelche Adapter hin.


----------



## Viking30k (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke hm kann man eigentlich die D5 nur mit dem flow Sensor und einem Radiator laufen lassen? Also ohne Blöcke dazwischen? Ich würde die gerne mal testen

Habe je jetzt ein paar probe Rohre


----------



## Sinusspass (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Natürlich, du brauchst nur einen geschlossenen Kreislauf und Wasser drin, der Radiator ist noch nicht mal nötig.


----------



## Viking30k (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok dann nur den flow Sensor anschliessen und eben oben wieder in den agb laufen lassen? Da reicht destilliertes Wasser völlig oder?

Wobei schon interessant ist wie der durchfluss mit dem großen Radiator ist

Stimmt es eigentlich das man die Pumpe nicht Temperatur gesteuert laufen lassen sollte? Also die rpm fest einstellen Muss?


Möchte das ganze mit einem externen Netzteil laufen lassen und den flow Sensor und Pumpe am aquaero anschließen


----------



## Sinusspass (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Man kann die Pumpe schon temperaturgesteuert laufen lassen, in fast allen Fällen bringt das nur nichts. Wie du weißt, hat der Durchfluss, wenn er nicht total niedrig ist, kaum bis gar keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung, da macht eine temperaturabhängige Regelung halt keinen Sinn. Besser einmal so einstellen, dass die Pumpe möglichst lautlos ist und man trotzdem genug Flow hat, was sich in fast allen Kreisläufen auch realisieren lässt.


----------



## Tekkla (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die Pumpe stellt man sich so ein wie einem der Pegel im Vergleich zum gewünschten Durchfluss passt. Da die AC High Flow unter 40 l/h immer ungenauer werden sollen, habe ich den Kreislauf bei mir auf um die 43 l/h eingestellt, was bei der D5 Next 30% Leistung entspricht. Wenn der Kreislauf warmgelaufen ist, dann erhöht sich der Durchfluss ganz von alleiner auf ca. 48 l/h. Ich vernehme von der Pumpe nur in der Nacht und dann bei ganz genauem Hinhören lediglich ein leichtes Sirren.


----------



## Viking30k (24. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Pumpe läuft unglaublich wie leise die auf 100% ist hört man nur leicht

Muss aber doch noch warten auf meinen Dezember Urlaub ich will dann doch mehr am Gehäuse usw.  Machen 

Aber die Pumpe gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Tekkla (24. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Außerhalb des Gehäuses ist alles leise  Wenn die erstmal eingebaut ist, dann kann das schon anders klingen.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Entkopplung ist alles. Wobei das bei der D5 recht einfach ist, deshalb ist sie ja die Standardempfehlung.


----------



## Tekkla (24. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dennoch versetzt eine Pumpe immer die Luftpartikel im Gehäuse in Schwingungen. Da hilft die tollste Entkopplung nichts. Kommt aber auch aufs Gehäuse an. Wenn ich meine Glasseite abnehme, dann ist die Pumpe für mich bei meiner Einstellung nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Mit Glasseite vernehme ich ein extrem leises aber für mich wahrnehmbares Sirren. 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich trotz meines Alters ein nachweislich extrem gutes und empfindliches Gehör habe. Was ich höre und auch messen kann, da meint meine Frau, dass da nix sei.


----------



## Viking30k (24. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mein Gehäuse entkoppelt glaube ich recht gut zumindest eine 4tb wd black HDD hört man nicht darin xd

Die Pumpe von meiner Aio höre ich wenn ich das Gehäuse offen habe und den Kopf reinhalte xd


----------



## Sinusspass (24. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wem sagst du das, ich bin noch jung genug, um zu hören, wenn irgendwer 2 Stockwerke tiefer im Keller rumläuft.

Akustik ist immer kompliziert, gegen die tiefen Töne hilft Entkopplung, gegen die hohen Metalldeckel. Wenn Schall dann noch interferiert, wird es ganz schwierig. Am besten ist eine Pumpe, die ab Werk recht leise ist ->D5, bei anderen wird das...interessant.


----------



## Tekkla (24. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Am besten ist eine Pumpe, die ab Werk recht leise ist ->D5, bei anderen wird das...interessant.


Und auch da gibt es solche und solche. Die AC D5 Next ist im Vergleich zu meiner AC D5 USB deutlich laufruhiger. Bei der vorherigen USB Version musste ich die Pumpe auf 73% laufen lassen, um keine für mich persönlich störenden Frequenzen wahrzunehmen. Jetzt kann ich die soweit runterregeln wie ich es mit dem Durchfluss haben möchte. Und ich habe nur die Pumpe gettauscht. Heatkiller Tube samt Radiatorhalterung sind geblieben.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das kommt teilweise auch einfach auf Fertigungstoleranzen an, der Pumpenteil hat sich von der Usb zur Next nicht geändert, nur die Elektronik. Ich bleibe bei meinen DDCs, auch wenn die besser Schlauch und keine Hardtubes bekommen.


----------



## Viking30k (24. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich habe schon echt Bock jetzt zu bauen aber momentan steht noch was anderes an. Aber der heatkiller mit dem multi Port top ist schon mal ein Blickfang 

Aber sehr schwer das Teil vor allem mit Wasser drin xd der kommt mir nicht auf so eine Acryl Platte 

Hoffe ich halte es noch aus bis ich Zeit habe


----------



## Viking30k (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

So habe mal das vision terminal am kryographics montiert denke mal ohne Grafikkarte ist das einfacher 

Später kommt noch diese heatpipe für die backplatte drauf aber das geht erst wenn der kühler auf der Grafikkarte ist 

Jedenfalls bin ich mit den beiden Dichtungen sehr gut klargekommen sieht gut aus oder?


----------



## h0nk (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das kommt teilweise auch einfach auf Fertigungstoleranzen an, der Pumpenteil hat sich von der Usb zur Next nicht geändert, nur die Elektronik. Ich bleibe bei meinen DDCs, auch wenn die besser Schlauch und keine Hardtubes bekommen.



Ich würde gerne wissen, woher das kommt, bzw wieso Du darauf kommst?
Würde das bedeuten, dass Du ne D5 für HT eher empfiehlst - wenn ja warum?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Sinusspass (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das mit D5 und DDC?

Die D5 ist üblicherweise mit recht wenig Entkopplung schon leise-unhörbar zu bekommen, Gummipads zwischen Agb und Gehäusewand oder wo auch immer dran verschraubt wird reichen aus, auch reicht ein simpler Kunststoffdeckel bei Stand-Alone Montage. Das hat zum Teil etwas mit dem zylindrischen Gehäuse der D5 zu tun, zum Teil liegt es auch einfach an der Größe.

Die DDC ist da etwas zickiger, einmal ist sie wesentlich kleiner, andererseits hat sie als Gehäuse nur ein simples Stück Plastik, die Unterschiede merkt man recht schnell, wenn man beide Pumpen in der Hand hält. Deshalb brauchst du bei einer DDC, die nicht bis ans Limit runtergedrosselt ist, einen Metalldeckel und am besten ein metallenes Gehäuse/Bodenstück, die Platine wird dabei auch gleichzeitig besser gekühlt. Dadurch hat man vergleichbare Schallabsorption wie bei der D5, zusätzlich sollte die DDC noch auf ein Shoggy, um die tiefen Schwingungen zu absorbieren. 

Hardtubes und Pumpen sind schwierig...
Im Allgemeinen würde ich keine Pumpe mit Hardtubes verbinden, das durfte ich erst kürzlich wieder erfahren. Die Hardtubes übertragen Schwingungen der Pumpe bzw. des Deckels, die Pumpe steckt im Fall von D5 und DDC ja da drin, schwingen dadurch selbst und übertragen sie an das Gehäuse. Schon vibriert der ganze Kasten. 
Wichtig bei Hardtubes sind die tiefen Töne und Schwingungen, das hohe Surren wird von den meisten Deckeln gut absorbiert, die tiefen aber nicht. Daher wird auch empfohlen, DDCs auf ein Shoggy zu stellen, oder sie sonst recht wirksam zu entkoppeln, auch über die Verwendung von Schlauch statt Hardtubes. Das merkt man auch ganz deutlich, wenn man die Hand an das Pumpengehäuse hält, das vibriert bei entsprechender Leistung schon deutlich spürbar. Ob das mit Kunstoffsgehäusen-/Agbs (Acetal/Delrin/Plexi/wasauchimmer) anders ist, kann ich nicht sagen, theoretisch müsste das Material die Schwingungen nicht so stark leisten, dafür fängt es die hohen Töne schlechter auf->Nachteil bei der DDC.

Natürlich kann man die Pumpen auch deutlich drosseln, bei den meisten Kreisläufen reicht zum einen weniger Durchfluss, weil man nicht so irre ist, Blöcke parallel zu schalten, und daher auch eine deutlich reduzierte Drehzahl aus, ich kann nur von Vollgas sprechen. Gedrosselt sinkt die Geräuschentwicklung und Vibration erheblich, wie sehr, müsste man testen. 
Warum hat sowas eigentlich noch keine Seite gemacht?
Ich sehe es schon kommen, dass ich mir Pumpendeckel kaufe, um zu testen bis der Arzt kommt.
Aber genug mit Fantastereien, zusammenfassend kann man sagen, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Deckel, der anderen Geräuschkulisse und der leichteren Drosselbarkeit ist die D5 für Hardtubes die bessere Lösung, die Einfachkeit der Dämpfung/Entkopplung bei gleichzeitig guter Leistung hat die Pumpe aus gutem Grund zur Standardempfehlung gemacht, während die DDC wesentlich spezialisierter ist, auch wenn sie von ihrer Kennlinie und Größe eigentlich die für den Pc bessere Pumpe ist, aber die Akustik hat es versaut.

Was ne Wall of Text...mal wieder.


----------



## Viking30k (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich habe auch schon wieder eine Frage im Gepäck xd und zwar habe ich mir mein Foto noch mel genauer angeschaut mit den Dichtungen 

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das beim linken Anschluss der Gummi rechts oben etwas weiter auseinander gedrückt wird. 

Hatte das terminal auch noch mal abgebaut und die Löcher für die o Ringe inspiziert bei dem linken ist oben rechts tatsächlich die fräsung etwas ungenau 

Habe leider vergessen ein Foto zu machen. Ist das trotzdem dicht oder besser gesagt wird man damit in Zukunft Probleme bekommen? Sonst müsste ich es noch mal in RMA schicken. 

Der dr drop hängt jetzt ne halbe Stunde schon dran und verliert mal keinen Druck .

Was mir auch nicht gefällt bei dem Terminal die Löcher für die fittinge wurden unsauber gefräst da waren lauter Plastik Fäden drin die habe ich so gut es ging mit einer Pinzette entfernt ein wenig ist noch dran kann ich aber nicht fotografieren da man es auf Bildern nicht erkennt. 

Das mit den Resten in den Anschlüssen habe ich jetzt bei 2 Terminals gehabt ( eins habe ich falsch bestellt)

Was meint Ihr noch mal tauschen oder wird das dicht bleiben wenn der dr drop keine Luft verliert?

Habe hier noch mal Fotos wenn man es vergrößert sieht man das der linke O Ring rechts oben eine andere Form hat


----------



## Sinusspass (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dicht ist dicht und bleibt auch dicht.
Man könnte alle paar Jahre mal nach den Dichtungen sehen, so aggressiv sind die Flüssigkeiten nicht.


----------



## Viking30k (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke das heißt dann  GO? Xd

Also auch wenn ein paar gesagt haben man  benötigt den dr drop nicht ich würde es aber nicht ohne bauen wollen


----------



## ursmii (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Hardtubes und Pumpen sind schwierig...
> Im Allgemeinen würde ich keine Pumpe mit Hardtubes verbinden, das durfte ich erst kürzlich wieder erfahren. Die Hardtubes übertragen Schwingungen der Pumpe bzw. des Deckels, die Pumpe steckt im Fall von D5 und DDC ja da drin, schwingen dadurch selbst und übertragen sie an das Gehäuse. Schon vibriert der ganze Kasten.
> Was ne Wall of Text...mal wieder.


  <-- ja, aber das hat mir sehr gefallen

da bin ich mir doch am überlegen, ob ich von/zu der pumpe/AGB nicht ein stück "entkoppelndes" schauch nehmen soll ...
alledings wird es optisch nicht der brüller sein 

und nun zu meiner frage, mit null WaKü-Erfahrung:  ist die pumpe wirklich so eine geräuschkulisse oder sind die lüfter, deren anzahl und montage ja wesentlich schwingungsfördernder ist, nicht schlimmer?


----------



## Sinusspass (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke das heißt dann  GO? Xd



Ganz genau.



ursmii schrieb:


> <-- ja, aber das hat mir sehr gefallen
> 
> da bin ich mir doch am überlegen, ob ich von/zu der pumpe/AGB nicht ein stück "entkoppelndes" schauch nehmen soll ...
> alledings wird es optisch nicht der brüller sein



Wer schön sein will muss leiden!



ursmii schrieb:


> und nun zu meiner frage, mit null WaKü-Erfahrung:  ist die pumpe wirklich so eine geräuschkulisse oder sind die lüfter, deren anzahl und montage ja wesentlich schwingungsfördernder ist, nicht schlimmer?



Eigentlich hätte die Frage in den Quatscher gehört...
Wir übertreiben hier gerne maßlos, was Lautstärke angeht (ich auch in fast jedem Beitrag). Bei luftgekühlten Systemen muss man halt mit der Lautstärke leben, im Wasserkühlungsbereich sind Lüfterdrehzahlen über 1000 die Pest. 
Die meisten, die hier aktiver sind, haben für ihre Hardware verdammt viel Radiatorfläche, da kommen auf einen 140er unter 50W, daher nutzen wir die Kühlleistung und lassen die Lüfter im niedrigen Bereich laufen. Das Hauptziel der Wasserkühlung ist ja, den PC lautlos zu bekommen, da fängt man natürlich mit dem lautesten an, nämlich den Lüftern. Die Pumpen sind fast immer leiser als die HDDs, wenn man davon aber keine hat oder sie nur, wenn sie benötigt werden, drehen, dann kann man die Pumpe schon raushören. Wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat, ist Spulenfiepen das lauteste im Pc, jedes Geräusch stört da (finale Stufe der Wasserkühlungssucht).
Wenn man von einem luftgekühlten System kommt, dann ist die Pumpe ganz sicher nicht laut.


----------



## Viking30k (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sich mein System machen wird auch von der Geräuschkulisse der Pumpe dann

Spulenfiepen habe ich schon mal nicht auch ab 200fps pfeift die Palit nicht also ideal für Wasserkühlung 

Ist zwar totaler kirmes aber ich finde diesen kryographics richtig toll

Mal ne Frage ich werde morgen noch mal die Pumpe aktivieren möchte den kryographics mal mit Wasser durchlaufen lassen 

Jedoch habe ich gestern bemerkt das das Wasser durch die Pumpe warm wird . Wird das ohne radiator so warm das die Pumpe schaden erleiden kann oder kann ich das mal so 30 Minuten laufen lassen?


----------



## Sinusspass (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Damit die Pumpe Schaden nimmt, müsste das Wasser schon sehr warm werden, das kühlt sich passiv, erst recht mit einem zusätzlichen Block Kupfer.


----------



## Viking30k (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok danke hm ich muss ehrlich sagen ich hatte schon den Gedanken das umbauen aufzugeben wegen Zeitmangel und weil es doch einiges zu machen ist vor allem mit  Hardtubes. 

Habe es mir nun aber noch mal überlegt und fange  Mitte Dezember an jetzt komme ich nicht dazu. 

Allein das hier ist mir schon der Wert die Sachen ordentlich zu verbauen und mit Tubes zu arbeiten 

GPU kühler der mit Musik die Effekte steuert xd

YouTube

Nicht jedermanns Sache aber ich mag es xd

Außerdem schreit das phanteks enthoo elite gerade zu nach wakü und die distro Platte kommt ja auch noch rein

Dazu bessere Temperaturen und ein leises System


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das wäre schade, denn du hast jetzt so viel Geld ausgegeben und manchmal muss man sich auch ein Ruck geben und damit anfangen. Am ende kannst ja immer noch auf Schlauch wechseln wenn alle Stricke reißen sollten und du mit HT nicht zurecht kommst. Ich baue diese Woche bei mir auch alles auf HT um, aber vor 3 Jahren habe ich mir auch nicht zugetraut direkt auf HT zu gehen und hatte Schlauch verbaut.


----------



## Viking30k (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja ich wollte es ja diese Woche machen.  Ich brauche bei sowas eben Ruhe xd  der Umbau wird noch gemacht aber schon mit den Tubes das biegen funktioniert ja mittlerweile einwandfrei und gefällt mir auch am besten 

Wird aber definitiv noch gemacht.  Möchte bei der Gelegenheit auch alles neu verkabeln und habe mir auch kabelkäme usw. Schon gekauft 

Die distro Platte habe ich auch schon am Gehäuse getestet weil caseking meinte die passt beim elite nicht passt aber einwandfrei

Die Tubes wären dann ja nicht mehr zu gebrauchen 

Wenn ich keine Ruhe habe will ich immer schnell fertig werden und dann kommt nichts Gutes dabei raus


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Kann ich gut verstehen und ich habe mir heute auch einiges neu bestellt und habe auch so ein komisches Gefühl bei der Sache, da ich bisher noch nie HT verbaut habe.
IICARUS - PC-Hardware & custom Wakü


----------



## Viking30k (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bin mal gespannt wie es bei dir läuft mit den Tubes ich habe mich nun entschieden zu bauen und definitiv Tubes zu nehmen 

Erstens habe ich schon soviel Geld dafür ausgegeben und optisch kommt mir nur das in Frage 

Außerdem habe ich extra diesen eiskoffer dafür gekauft der ist zwar sau teuer aber erleichtert die Arbeit extrem 

Und eventuell darf ich sogar einen weiteren PC damit bauen einer aus meinem Bekanntenkreis ist auch schon total gespannt auf meine Wasserkühlung.  Der will sowas auch schon länger traut sich aber die Arbeit nicht zu 

Und extra eine Grafikkarte habe ich ja auch noch gekauft um den kryographics nutzen zu können. 

Möchte es aber doch dann im Großen Urlaub machen ist ja bald in der Zeit besorge ich mir noch Sachen die ich brauche xd

PS: Gibt es für den highflow Durchflusssensor auch ein längeres Kabel oder verlängerung? So wie ich das bauen möchte reicht das Kabel nicht xd

PSPS: Diese light Effekte die man mit diesem farbwerk und dem kryographics machen kann sind wirklich enorm 

Die aquasuite  an sich ist extrem mächtig


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wie lässt sich das Rohr mit der Alphacool Zugsäge sägen? Bin nämlich noch am grübeln ob ich mir noch diese Säge kaufen soll.

Momentan hätte ich nur eine Stichsäge mit feinem Metallblatt da. Habe aber auch schon mal gesehen das jemand mit so einem Rohrschneider das Rohr geschnitten hat.
ROTHENBERGER Industrial Tube Cutter 



Viking30k schrieb:


> PS: Gibt es für den highflow Durchflusssensor auch ein längeres Kabel oder verlängerung? So wie ich das bauen möchte reicht das Kabel nicht xd


Kabel gibt es zumindest zu kaufen. Müsste jetzt selber schauen ob es verlängert werden kann oder es längere Kabel zu kaufen gibt.

EDIT: Habe da was gefunden: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Anschlusskabel fuer Durchflusssensor, Laenge 70 cm fuer aquaero/aquastream/poweradjust/D5 NEXT 53027


----------



## Viking30k (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich komme mit der der alphacool Säge nicht ganz zurecht die Säge ist ok aber mit dem sägebock wird das immer schräg habe auch schon ein Stück vom Bock abgesägt lol. Habe von einem Bekannten eine große Säge bekommen ist zwar übertrieben aber damit werden die Schnitte gerade 

Muss aber Tücher unterlegen da sonst das Rohr verkratzt wird.

Für mich führt kein Weg an Tubes vorbei habe ja extra alles geplant auf HT


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

In diesem Video wird mit einem Rohrschneider geschnitten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWcZHYSk8_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ich habe mir auch überlegt ob ich mir nicht so was kaufe.

Hazet 2181N-1 Klein-Rohrabschneider: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Oder: Famex 5505 Zimmermannssaege - Japanische Zugsaege- , 300 mm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Glaube ich versuche es mit dem Rohrschneider.


----------



## claster17 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Möchte es aber doch dann im Großen Urlaub machen ist ja bald in der Zeit besorge ich mir noch Sachen die ich brauche



Spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter.



> Gibt es für den highflow Durchflusssensor auch ein längeres Kabel oder verlängerung? So wie ich das bauen möchte reicht das Kabel nicht xd



Der kleinere der beiden Stecker ist ein ganz ordinärer wie man ihn an 3pin-Lüftern findet. Ein Lüfterverlängerungskabel reicht.


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe soeben auch gesehen das sogar in diesem Set solch ein Rohrscheinder mit dabei ist.
Thermaltake Pacific Hard Tube Bending Kit, Modding fuer ID 12mm x OD 16mm Hard Tube

Den selben den ich aus Amazon verlinkt habe bietet auch Alternate an, nur hat Alternate eine Lieferzeit von 8 Tagen.
Habe daher mal über Amazon bestellt. 

Mal sehen wie sich die Rohre damit schneiden lassen.


----------



## Viking30k (25. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm hast du Acryl oder petg Tubes genommen?

Bei Acryl kann es funktionieren kann aber auch brechen das Rohr

Also mit dem rohrschneider


----------



## Loschi1990 (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also ich habe auch Acryl Rohre verlegt und es mit einem Rohrschneider probiert.

Keine Chance immer gesplittert an der Schneidstelle


----------



## Sinusspass (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei mir hat es mit einem Rohrschneider auch nicht anständig funktioniert, bei jedem zweiten Schnitt ist die Kante unplanmäßig gebrochen.
Wie es mit irgendeiner Säge ist weiß ich nicht, ich habe den Dremel mit Diamanttrennscheibe benutzt, ist zwar overkill, hat aber perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe auch Acryl Rohre bestellt.
Hmm, das hört sich nicht gut an, dann storniere ich diese Bestellung oder lasse sie zurück gehen.

@Sinusspass 
Meinst du so eine Dremel Minihandkreissäge?
Dremel DSM20 Mini Elektro-Handkreissäge


----------



## Sinusspass (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich habe diesen Apparat: Dremel 3000 Series Elektro-Geradschleifer inkl. Koffer + Zubehör (3000-1/25EZ) (F0133000JP) ab €' '53,73 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu seperat Diamanttrennscheiben zugekauft, ich wollte irgendwann auch mal mit Borosilikatglas arbeiten, wenn mein Gefummel am Acryl nicht völlig in die Hose ging. Dazu hab ich auch schon paar Pläne. 

Der Vorteil am Dremel ist, er schmilzt sich mit der Diamanttrennscheibe mehr durch das Rohr als er schneidet, das Material sammelt sich an der Kante und kann nach kurzem Abkühlen weitesgehend von Hand entfernt werden, die Reste verschwinden beim Entgraten.


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dann hole ich mir auch einen, habe ich schon immer vorgehabt mir so ein Dremel zu holen.
Habe manchmal was zum trennen oder Schleifen und habe es bisher immer aufgeschoben.

Roman hat letztens auch Röhren mit Borosilikatglas versucht zu schneiden.
Er rät vom Dremel ab, weil man sich das feine Glasstaub einatmen kann und die Lunge davon geschädigt werden kann.
Er hat es mit einem Rohrschneider versucht.

Habe dazu letztens ein Video von ihm gesehen.

Was sagt ihr zu so einer Säge?
CONNEX Gehrungssaege 550 mm, Zum Schneiden von Gehrungen fuer Metall, Holz und Kunststoff online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## Sinusspass (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Für Metallarbeiten am Gehäuse kann der Dremel nie schaden, auch wenn man auf die Uhr achten sollte, samstags morgen um 8 mögen die Nachbarn kein motorisiertes Werkzeug. 

Ich hab Romans Video gesehen, und bei dem Gefummel mit dem Rohrschneider ist meine Entscheidung doch schnell gefallen.
Da ich irgendwelche Arbeiten, die Späne/Staub erzeugen, sowieso immer draußen mache (auch wenn ich dafür alles 2 Stockwerke schleppen muss), sollte das mit einem Mundschutz oder einem befeuchteten Tuch gefahrlos gehen, da bin ich auf der Arbeit größeren Gefahren ausgesetzt.

edit: Wir werden schon wieder OT.


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe was anderes Gefunden: Bosch Professional Stichsaegeblatt T 102 H Clean fuer PVC, 5-er Pack

bzw. Bosch Professional Stichsaegeblaetter Acryl T101A 3 Stueck: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Damit soll es auch gehen und ich habe auch eine Stichsäge dazu da.
Sollte noch was einfallen können wir es in meinem Thema dazu weiter auslagern.
IICARUS - PC-Hardware & custom Wakü


----------



## Viking30k (26. November 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich habe diese Säge aus dem Link funktioniert einwandfrei 

Habe das hier damit gesägt 

CONNEX Gehrungssaege 550 mm, Zum Schneiden von Gehrungen fuer Metall, Holz und Kunststoff online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Super danke, dann werde ich sie mir doch bestellen.


----------



## Viking30k (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Probierst du noch die Stichsäge aus? Ich habe in meiner Werkzeug Kiste das hier gefunden  eine Mini Stichsäge wo man die Geschwindigkeit einstellen kann 

Was man nicht alles hat xd nur Säge Blätter fehlen gibt es aber billig bei Amazon


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe mich am Ende dazu entschieden die Sägeblätter für meine Stichsäge zu kaufen. Denn mit nur 8 Euro bin ich da günstiger davon gekommen. Im muss mal sehen wie es damit geht. Bei mir kann ich aber die Geschwindigkeit nicht reduzieren. Vielleicht klappt es wenn ich sehr langsam und nur Stückweise versuche zu sägen.

Bekomme auch noch den Rohrschneider und da möchte ich auch mal versuchen das Teil etwas warm zu machen oder das Rohr zuvor etwas erwärmen damit er etwas weicher wird. Mal schauen wie es besser klappen wird. Aquatuning hat die Bestellung heute inkl. Sendungsnummer in den Versand gegeben. Müsste ich daher bestimmt auch bald bekommen. Die Sägeblätter und den Rohrschneider müsste ich auch morgen bekommen.

Zumindest gab es zu den Sägeblättern gute Bewertungen was das Schneiden von Acryl anbelangt. Aber sie haben keine Rohre geschnitten sondern Platten.

Das ganze wird sich aber dennoch zum ende der Woche mindestens raus ziehen, da ich heute noch über AC Kühlflüssigkeit nachbestellt habe.


----------



## Viking30k (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Aber ich denke mal Tubes sind nicht ganz so schwer wie man denkt und sollte es wirklich gar nicht gehen nehme ich doch Schlauch besser als alles wieder abbauen dann.

Aber Schlauch würde mir nur im äußersten Notfall reinkommen bei dem ganzen rgb und der distro plate sind Tubes schon ein muss und ich will ja auch das Wasser sehen können in den Leitungen 

Hatte heute aber wieder null Zeit 

Werde es doch erst Mitte Dezember angehen aber davor teste ich zumindest noch ein paar Teile außerhalb vom PC auf dichtheit 

Gerade der gpu kühler da wird nämlich eine kleine heatpipe seitlich in das Terminal geschoben und dann an der backplatte verschraubt 

Hierbei wird die pipe nur von einem O Ring abgedichtet würde hier Wasser austreten könnte es leicht zwischen PCB und Kühler laufen ist auch schwer das mit Tüchern abzudecken wobei ich den dr drop schon dran hatte und der sagte mir ist Dicht xd

Hier ein Foto von dem Loch wo die pipe rein gehört


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Dichtring sitzt aber in einer Nut drin, da kann normalerweise nichts passieren.

Bisher hatte ich zumindest nie Probleme und wenn ich Wasser auf die Hardware bekommen habe lag es an mir selbst wo mir ein Missgeschick beim umbauen passierte. Aber da ich normalerweise mit Küchenrollenpapier alles ausgelegt habe und auch beim befüllen keine Spannung anliegt ist noch nie was passiert.

Mit Schlauch sieht es bei mir auch gut aus, aber ich bin an einem Punkt angelangt wo die Schläuche schon leicht trüb werden und daher musste ich langsam entweder die Schläuche austauschen  oder es doch mal mit Hardtube versuchen. Natürlich ist Schlauch sehr leicht zu verlegen und nicht vergleichbar wie mit Hardtube. Hardtube ist auch langlebiger und solange ein Rechner nicht aufgerüstet wird muss daran nicht mehr groß was unternommen werden. 

Ich bin auch mit meinem Rechner sehr zufrieden und habe die nächsten Jahre nicht vor hier auf eine neuere Plattform zu wechseln, daher kam auch der Gedanke mit dem Hardtube... was mir aber schön länger im Kopf herum schwirrt. Die Anschlüsse für Schlauch kann ich demnächst aber dennoch gut gebrauchen da mein Sohn vielleicht auch auf custom Wakü setzen möchte und dann hätte ich die Anschlüsse und sogar ein CPU-Kühler für ihn da.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wenn das Wasser nicht farbig ist oder man Bläschen drin hat, sieht man exakt nichts davon.


----------



## Viking30k (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm trotzdem Tubes oder nichts xd außer es geht wirklich gar nicht 

Aber ich habe ja Spaß daran Tubes zu bearbeiten um so besser wird das Ergebnis 

Und mit dem ganzen RGB kirmes sind Tubes Pflicht

Wen ich meine 25m Tubes verbraucht habe überlege ich  Schlauch zu nutzen xd der Rest sollte es klappen wird für einen weiteren pc genutzt

Werde mich jetzt zusammen reißen und bauen 

Finde halt 3 Wochen Urlaub dafür extrem toll und ob ich noch 2 Wochen warte ist ja egal 

PS: ich bewundere ja schon lange PCs die Tubes verbaut haben  muss ich auch haben xd


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das wird schon klappen, meist stellt man sich das ganze schwieriger vor als es am Ende wirklich ist. Wie zum Beispiel mein ganzes zu sägen wo ich mir Gedanken mache. Am Ende klappt es mit Sicherheit Problemlos oder ich finde eine Methode mit der ist alles bewerkstelligt bekomme. Es wird sich jedenfalls am Ende bezahlt machen wenn das Ergebnis dazu Täglich betrachtet wird.

Habe dazu auch eine gute Begabung wo ich auch Handwerklich begabt bin und auch schon sehr viel selbst geschafft bekommen habe. Ich sage immer... was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht...  

Eine Wakü hat am Ende auch sehr viel mit Optik zu tun, denn ich habe jetzt auch  200 Euro ausgegeben was nur mit Optik zu tun hat. Manch einer würde mir oder uns ein Vogel zeigen und kein Verständnis dazu haben. Aber mit Sicherheit jeder auch seine Vorlieben wo er mal doch vom Schatten springt.

Habe auch soeben eine Benachrichtigung bekommen wo die Bestellung mit dem ganzen Wakü Zeug morgen bereits geliefert wird. Muss aber trotzdem noch auf die Lieferung von AC warten, da ich mit dieser Lieferung meinen DP-Ultra geliefert bekomme.


----------



## Viking30k (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hehe ja ich habe auch niemanden gesagt wie viel ich für alles bezahlt habe da viel auch nur optische Schmankerl sind xd.

Waren ohne Grafikkarte bestimmt 2000€

Eigentlich total verrückt aber man wird bestimmt Spaß damit haben

Sägen von Tubes ist eigentlich ganz einfach mir ist noch keins zersplittert beim Sägen


----------



## Sinusspass (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Toll, ich hab schon wieder das Bedürfnis, selber zu basteln. Vielen Dank auch! 
Naja, übers neue Jahr hab ich Urlaub, bis dahin sollte ich es aufgeschoben bekommen.

Ich selbst fand das Biegen weit schwerer als das Zuschneiden, Dremel dran und schon schneidet sich das von selbst, muss bei Barrowfittingen nicht mal genau sein, da sind 3 Dichtringe im Fitting und nochmal mindestens einer unter der Überwurfmutter.
Biegen fand ich etwas schwerer, die erste Biegung war (fast) nie ein Problem, bei der zweiten musste ich aufpassen, dass das Rohr nicht zu weich wurde und sich seitlich verzogen hat.


----------



## Viking30k (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich habe schon 3 Röhren verbrannt xd haben richtig Blasen bekommen lol da wollte ich schnell biegen und habe die Heißluftpistole auf 350°  und die Luft auf maximale Power gestellt xd

Bei einem 16er tube habe ich auch ein biege Werkzeug für 13er Tubes erwischt sah auch toll aus


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei mir steckt da auch schon einiges an Geld drin, aber nicht alles auf einmal da ich meine Wakü jetzt fast 3 Jahre habe. Meine vorherige und jetzige Hardware nicht mit eingerechnet.

Habe mal nachgerechnet, habe 201,40 Euro ausgegeben.

Aber da ist auch einiges als Werkzeug mit dabei, was das nächste Mal nicht nochmal gekauft werden muss. Was das biegen angeht muss ich noch schauen wie es bei mir klappen wird. Aber ich habe nicht viel wo ich mehrmals biegen muss. PVC oder Kunststoffe habe ich schon mal zugeschnitten oder gesägt, daher ist das ganze jetzt auch nicht ganz so unbekannt. Nur Acryl habe ich bisher noch nicht verarbeitet und so macht man sich ggf. zuvor etwas Gedanken dazu.


----------



## Viking30k (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Eigentlich ist das phanteks enthoo elite ja schon übertrieben teuer aber man hat es halt ewig xd


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

PETG soll aber einfach zum Verarbeiten sein.

Zum einem muss es nicht so stark aufgewärmt werden und zum anderem lässt es auch etwas mehr Spielraum wenn doch mal ein Anschluss nicht 100% passt. In einem Video wurde so gezeigt das das Rohr etwas gespannt wurde und trotzdem eingesteckt wurde und es hieß dann man könnte mit etwas Wärme im Nachhinein das Rohr was entspannen.

War daher auch am überlegen ob ich mir statt Acyl nicht vielleicht doch PETG kaufen sollte.


----------



## Viking30k (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm beides hat wohl vor und Nachteile. 

Ich kann mich noch an die Gesichter zuhause erinnern als morgens ein Dachser schwerst Lkw vor meiner Tür stand und der Fahrer das Gehäuse samt Palette und flightcase per hubwagen zu meinem Eingang gefahren hat.  Xd


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mein Rechner hat auch einiges an Gewicht dazu gewonnen, was für mich nicht so einfach ist da ich im Rollstuhl sitze. Brauche meistens auch jemand dazu der mir den Rechner auf dem Tisch stellt und ich kann dann gut sehen das er damit zu kämpfen hat. 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Toll, ich hab schon wieder das Bedürfnis, selber zu basteln. Vielen Dank auch!


Ist meistens so... meine Interesse auf Wakü hat auch ein Freund geweckt der auf Wasser umgestiegen war und ich muss auch zugeben das dieses Thema mich nochmals auf diesen Gedanken gebracht hat doch mal alles auch HT umzubauen. Zwar hatte ich zuvor schon Gedanken dazu gehabt aber erneut geweckt hat es dieses Thema.


----------



## Viking30k (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm mein Gehäuse bekomme ich gar nicht auf einen Tisch das wiegt leer 37kg ohne irgendwas verbaut muss alles am Boden machen außer es hilft mir einer das auf einen Tisch zu stellen

Ich selbst habe nur 50 Kilo Gewicht xd


----------



## Sinusspass (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

PETG wirft früher Blasen, Acryl ist da schon besser. Etwas mechanische Belastung verträgt Acryl auch, bei mir waren es stellenweise auch paar mm. Abgesehen davon ist PETG nicht so schön, ich hab es zu Beginn meiner Waküzeit mit quasi 0 Erfahrung selbst mal versucht, war damals ne blöde Idee, es staucht auch leichter, da hat sich innerhalb eines halben Jahres der Schlauch durchgesetzt und dabei ist es auch bis diesen Herbst geblieben. 
Bis plötzlich hier im Forum und auf der Arbeit paar Leute auf die Idee gekommen sind, Hardtubes zu verbauen, und ich selbst wieder lesen musste, weil gerade die Herrschaften auf der Arbeit keinen Plan haben und es sowieso klar war, wer eine Kiste Freibier bekommt. 
Da hat dann die Sucht ganz schnell zugeschlagen und ich hab was gebaut, zur Jahreswende bau ich schon wieder und keiner von denen, die gefragt haben, hat schon gebaut.


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

So in etwa habe ich es auch aus Berichte oder Videos mit bekommen.

Ich habe mir jetzt halt gedacht das ich es richtig mache und wollte es direkt mit Acryl versuchen. Habe mir auch mit Absicht 5x 20cm Stücke dazu bestellt damit auch das ganze vortesten kann und ggf. auch als Schablone nutzen kann. Habe da bestimmte Vorstellungen schon. Mal sehe wie ich es am ende genau umsetzen kann.

Zum Beispiel ein 20cm Stück oben in die Grafikkarte einstecken und an der Seite wo der andere Anschluss her kommt noch einen. Dann kreuzten sich beide und ich kann so in etwa sehen was für ein Maß ich haben muss und wie es in etwa aussehen könnte.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Gut wenn man recht groß und schwer ist, zumindest als es nur das W200 war und knapp 50kg gewogen hat, konnte ich das System noch ganz gut hochheben und durch die Bude tragen, seit es durch zuerst das eine, dann das andere P200 immer schwerer und größer wurde, bleibt es auf dem Boden. Gut dass jemand so schlau war, bei dem Gehäuse die Möglichkeit einzuplanen, Rollen zu verbauen.
Die Nachteile der guten Wasserkühlungsgehäuse...


----------



## Tekkla (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

37 kg für ein Gehäuse, 50 Kg, auf dem Boden hocken und Wakü bauen. Ich war schon drauf und dran - dank euch  - ein anderes Gehäuse zu kaufen und zum Jahreswechsel mit HT loszulegen. Aber da lehne ich dankend ab und bleibe bei meinen Schläuchen.


----------



## lefskij (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

In meinem neuen System sind 12/10er HD-Acrylrohre von EK drin und die ließen sich äußerst gut verarbeiten. Habe sie mit einer simplen Puksäge mit abgenudelten Metallsägeblatt gekürzt und dabei habe ich ein Holzbrett als Unterlage genutzt - keine Kratzer oder Risse in den Tubes. Das Sägen war freihand natürlich nicht sehr genau aber nach dem Schnitt habe ich eine feine Metallfeile benutzt, um das Rohr an der Kante gerade zu bekommen. Dann mit der Feile leicht angefast und mit 800er Schleifpapier aussen und innen durch Drücken mit dem Finger glatt gemacht.

Das Biegen hat recht gut funtioniert, weil ich die Schablonen auf mein Holzbrett geschraubt hatte. Das war mit Schraubzwingen an der Werkbank fixiert. Der Heißluftfön stand aufrecht daneben und durch Anzeichnen der Biegungsbereiche auf den Tubes mit wasserlöslichem Filzstift konnte man die Röhren schön gleichmäßig drehen und dann fangen sie bei richtiger Temperatur an sich von allein leicht zu biegen (Winkel von ca. 45°). Das war für mich das Signal zum Loslegen - man merkt auch, dass die Röhre ganz weich wird.

Ich hatte keine Röhre zu heiß gemacht - keine Bläschen. Aber leichte Faltenbildung hatte ich bei zwei drei Versuchen. Wichtig ist, dass ihr nach der Biegung die Tubes in der Form haltet, bis sie abgekühlt ist und auch ganz sauber arbeitet. Die Tubes und auch das Bending Insert muss richtig sauber sein, sonst brennt sich der Dreck ein. Hatte weisse Stoffhandschuhe verwendet und wenn man mehrere Biegungen in einer Tube möchte, das Insert mit Spülilösung einreiben, dann kann man es nachher leichter herausziehen. Das Spüli und die Krümel vom Sägen und Feilen kann man nachher einfach mit Wasser abwaschen.

Im Case habe ich zum Vermessen und Vorlegen der Biegungen simple Drahtstücke benutzt. Einfach die Tubewege mit nem Drahtstück formen und aber auch den Einschub in den Fitting berücksichtigen. Das hat recht gut funktioniert und wenn die Röhre ein paar Millimeter zu lang war, kein Problem: einfach noch ein Stück abfeilen oder sägen. Also lieber etwas großzügiger messen (abschneiden geht, nur dranschneiden wird schwierig )

Ganz perfekt ist es leider nicht geworden und ich möchte an zwei Tubes noch nacharbeiten, weil nicht gerade (die GPU-Zuleitungen), muss auch noch ein paar extra Fittinge haben, die sind nur leider z.Z. nicht verfügbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpe - übrigens auch eine AC D5 - hat einen Acryldeckel von Alphacool für 40.-€ und sie steht auf einem Shoggy-Sandwich. Sie ist direkt mit Tubes angeschlossen und egal bei welcher Drehzahl: Sie ist angenehm laufruhig und fast nicht zu hören. Die Silentwings 3 auf drittel Drehzahl sind deutlicher zu hören 

Der Durchfluß liegt maximal bei 170 L/h mit recht vielen Winkeln, ein paar "Abkürzungen" mit 11/8er Norprene-Schlauch, zwei Schnellkupplungen für den MoRa und Schläuche für diesen. Meine Lightshow ist ziemlich dezent, wird noch ein bissl überarbeitet - habe ein Farbwerk 360 mit reingepackt und zwei LED Stripes mit weissem Licht in die oberen Ecken vom Case zur Ausleuchtung gepappt (die von AC haben sogar kleine Magnete im Stripe und man muss nichts kleben). Noch ist mein Knecht nicht ganz fertig aber die Tubeaktion hat mir wirklich viel Spaß bereitet.

Wünsche Euch auch ganz viel Freude am Basteln, die "Seuche" hat wohl hier um sich gegriffen...


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sieht in der Tat sehr gut aus und man sieht gut das du dir sehr Mühe geben hast. 

Finde sogar dass du es besonders gut hinbekommen hast, wenn ich es halbwegs so gut hin bekomme bin ich schon froh. Das mit dem zu sägen wirst du Recht haben, wahrscheinlich mache ich mir unnötig zu viel Gedanken dazu. Ich muss aber nicht auf dem Boden hocken um alles umbauen zu müssen. Ich bekomme sogar den Rechner mit meiner speziellen Technik auch selbst auf den Couchtisch im Wohnzimmer hin gestellt und habe alles in meiner höher vor mir stehen. 

Der Küchentisch wird dann halt zur Werkbank. 

Die Idee mit dem Draht hatte ich auch schon, aber ich habe nur dünnes Draht da und nichts dickes was in seiner Form bleiben würde. Habe auch noch ein paar Holzplatten da wo ich mir aus Holzleisten auch ein paar Holzstücke auf Maß drauf festschrauben kann. Das Ganze ist halt etwas aufwendiger als Schlauch zu verlegen.

Aber Schlauch verlegen kann jedes kleine Kind...


----------



## Sinusspass (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Tekkla schrieb:


> 37 kg für ein Gehäuse, 50 Kg, auf dem Boden hocken und Wakü bauen. Ich war schon drauf und dran - dank euch  - ein anderes Gehäuse zu kaufen und zum Jahreswechsel mit HT loszulegen. Aber da lehne ich dankend ab und bleibe bei meinen Schläuchen.



Inzwischen sollten es eher 70+kg sein, das ist mir auch zu schwer geworden, auch wenn ich das Gehäuse für manche Arbeiten auf den Kopf stellen muss.



lefskij schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Röhre zu heiß gemacht - keine Bläschen. Aber leichte Faltenbildung hatte ich bei zwei drei Versuchen.



Wie hast du es hinbekommen, dass sich die Röhre nicht seitlich verzieht, wenn schon eine Biegung vorhanden ist?
Bei mir hat sie sich durch das Ungleichgewicht oft verdreht, wenn man sie über der Heißluft dreht.


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm die Idee mit dem Draht gefällt mir und brachte mich auf eine Idee ich habe noch alte Puppen Ständer mit so flexiblen Plastik Gelenken die könnte ich zerlegen und zum Messen benutzen. 

Mache nachher mal ein Foto von einer Probe Biegung damit.

Dazu die Teile aus meinem alphacool eiskoffer damit kann ich das Rohr fixieren und es verdreht sich bei mehrfachem biegen nicht. 

Hätte hier aber gerade eine Frage dazu weil ich doch schon anfangen wollte zu bauen. 

Mir macht meine GPU Sorgen und ich weiß nicht ob die Grafikkarte Schuld ist oder die games einfach schlecht sind xd. Oder ob gar die Insider Version von windows 10 schuld ist da kamen nämlich vor kurzem 2 große Updates und ich meine davor war das nicht. 

Treiber sind alle aktuell habe ich gestern installiert. 

Temperatur bei der Grafikkarte liegt bei 75°

Problem 

Mortal kombat 11 stürzt nach ca. 7 Kämpfen mit der Meldung dierct 3d device removed ab das lief früher Stunden lang

Resident evil 2 remake hat manchmal nachlade Ruckler die früher auch nicht waren 

AC odyssey stürzt manchmal direkt ab wenn es gestartet wird im Spiel läuft es dann stundenlang. 

Am riser Kabel kann es ja nicht liegen oder? Mit der lightning z lief das ja auch 

Doch mal windows 10 neu installieren und die Insider Version weglassen?

Andere games haben keine Probleme oder liegt es einfach an den Spielen?

Mk11 spinnt ja bei vielen


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*

Denn Riser-Kabel kannst nicht ganz ausschließen, da es mit bestimmten Kabel da in der Vergangenheit Probleme gemeldet wurden. Aber konkretes kann ich dazu nicht sagen da ich noch nie eines genutzt habe. Mir ist halt nur bekannt was ich dazu bisher lesen konnte.

Falls du ein Untervolt eingestellt hast oder die Grafikkarte irgendwie übertaktet hast man alles auf Stock stellen. Sofern der Fall könnte es am UV oder OC liegen. Ich kann mit meinem UV was ich dazu bestimmt hatte alle meine Spiele spielen, dennoch machte das neue COD Spiel damit Probleme.

Am ende bleibt nur die Lösung den Treiber mittels DDU im abgesichertem Modus zu löschen und den Treiber später von Nvidia neu runter zu laden und neu installieren.
Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.2.0

Ins Abgesicherte Modus kommst du mit diesem Befehl über CMD.

```
C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe /r /o /f /t 00
```

Habe mir dazu sogar eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop erstellt.
Das Betriebssystem neu aufzusetzen wäre die letzte Option die dann noch übrig bleibt um eine Softwarefehler auszuschließen.
Insider Version sind Test Versionen und wenn es Probleme gibt würde ich diese immer weg lassen. Ich nutze sie gar nicht und es macht am ende kein Unterschied.


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke also OC oder undervolting kann ich schon mal ausschließen. Die Karte läuft auf Stock. 

Hm dann zuerst DDU und dann eventuell mal ohne riser Kabel und wenn das alles nicht hilft Neuinstallation?


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Richtig, so würde ich zumindest vorgehen.


----------



## h0nk (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich würde direkt mal ohne Riser Kabel schauen...die Meldung diredt 3D device removed klingt ja derbe nach Verbindungsproblemen...


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm sollte es wirklich das Riser sein müsste ich ein anderes besorgen vertikal möchte ich eigentlich schon gerne verbauen die msi lightning z lief ja 6 Monate damit  ohne Problem

Was noch wäre der x570 Chipsatz Lüfter wird von der gpu verdeckt wenn sie horizontal verbaut ist. Was 10° mehr Temperatur ausmacht. 

Vertikal hat der Chipsatz 72° horizontal  dann 82° Sind die 82° schädlich für den Chipsatz?

Kann man ein riser Kabel empfehlen?


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Der Chipsatz kann normalerweise 100°C mit machen, aber weniger ist immer besser.


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke versuche jetzt erst DDU und dann ohne riser


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm also ddu hat nicht geholfen habe nun das riser ausgebaut und mk11 läuft seit 2 Stunden stabil.  Also doch das Kabel defekt? Habe mir nun das hier bestellt 


Thermaltake AC-045-CN1OTN-C1 PCI Express Extender, PCIE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Müsste doch in das phanteks terminal passen oder Bild habe ich mal eingefügt 

Also das mit den Tubes wird 100 Pro klappen bei mir ich habe die Gelenk Ständer zerlegt und als Tool fürs Messen genommen das Rohr ist nur schräg gesägt ist ein Abfall Stück 

Aber das funktioniert einwandfrei mit den Gelenk Teilen lol

Grandiose Idee mit dem Draht

Das macht total Spaß mit den Rohren


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. November 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm sollte es wirklich das Riser sein müsste ich ein anderes besorgen vertikal möchte ich eigentlich schon gerne verbauen die msi lightning z lief ja 6 Monate damit  ohne Problem
> 
> Was noch wäre der x570 Chipsatz Lüfter wird von der gpu verdeckt wenn sie horizontal verbaut ist. Was 10° mehr Temperatur ausmacht.
> 
> ...



Ahoi , Ich habe zufällig im Markt eins im Angebot.
Nagelneu Original verpackt..
Phanteks Riserkabel 220mm 90deg PCI-E x16  | eBay
Falls du Interesse hast , sag Bescheid.


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke ich habe jetzt mal das thermaltake bestellt xd wenn es damit nicht geht baue ich die Karte normal ein.

Hm ich habe gerade die Pumpe samt Flow Sensor und gpu kühler angeschlossen scheint alles dicht zu sein der Flow Sensor rattert allerdings hörbar was störend sein kann wird das später noch besser? 

Auf jeden Fall ist wakü doch einfacher als man anfangs denkt macht richtig Spaß


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Deshalb werde ich die Pumpe mit Schlauch anschließen, da meine Pumpe ehe nicht sichtbar ist. Werden aber kurze Stücke sein. Da das ganze unter einer Decke sitzt würde es sehr eng und kompliziert werden.

Übrigens sitze ich vor meinen zerlegten Rechner und DHL war noch nicht da. Ich wollte heute Flüssigmetall drauf machen und die zwei Rohre davon setzten.

Sollte nichts geliefert werden setzte ich provisorisch ein Schlauch und lasse den Rechner mit der iGPU laufen.

DHL ist aber bei uns immer sehr zuverlässig gesen und das die nicht kommen hätte ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Kennt jemand diesen Schlauch? Sind die Auch ohne Weichmacher? 

Nehme gerade einen zum testen xd

https://shop.watercool.de/Schlauch-EPDM-16/10-ID-3/8-5/8-OD-schwarz

Ist ja doof mit DHL


----------



## Sinusspass (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hatte ich mal eine Weile verbaut, hab aber ohne sinnvollen Grund auch mal Tygon Norprene und EK ZMT benutzt. Alle 3 haben so ihre Vorteile gegenüber den anderen, gegenüber Pvc sowieso.

Versanddienste neigen dazu, wenn es wichtig ist, zu spät zu sein, die riechen das irgendwie.


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja sind ohne Weichmacher. 

Also  DHL war dann noch kurz vor 19:00 Uhr da, aber ich habe dann das Flüssigmetall von Alphacool noch drauf gemacht und den Schlauch wieder verbaut. War mir zu spät um noch was mit Hardtubing zu machen. Warte jetzt auf die Kühlflüssigkeit die heute auch noch versendet wurde und mach dann alles mit aller Ruhe.

Die Anschlüsse passen gut auf die Hardtubing und ich musste schon gut Kraft anwenden und das Rohr wieder aus dem Anschluss ziehen zu können. Zur Flüssigmetall WLP kann ich noch nichts sagen da ich es noch austesten muss.


----------



## lefskij (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sieht in der Tat sehr gut aus und man sieht gut das du dir sehr Mühe geben hast.
> 
> Finde sogar dass du es besonders gut hinbekommen hast, wenn ich es halbwegs so gut hin bekomme bin ich schon froh. Das mit dem zu sägen wirst du Recht haben, wahrscheinlich mache ich mir unnötig zu viel Gedanken dazu. Ich muss aber nicht auf dem Boden hocken um alles umbauen zu müssen. Ich bekomme sogar den Rechner mit meiner speziellen Technik auch selbst auf den Couchtisch im Wohnzimmer hin gestellt und habe alles in meiner höher vor mir stehen.



Vielen Dank für die Blumen... bin ein ziemlicher Perfektionist und wenn etwas schief sitzt, muss ich regelmäßig daran denken und es lässt mir keine Ruhe. Sobald meine Fittinge wieder lieferbar sind, kann ich endlich zuende bringen, was mich noch stört.

Für Dich ist es ja auch noch extra kompliziert mit dem Basteln und dem Rumwuchten des Case - freut mich, dass Du eine Technik zum Heben hast und so in einer etwas bequemeren Haltung arbeiten kannst. Wenn man so ein schweren Brocken hat und dann auch noch so viel kostbare Hardware drinsteckt mit schweren Kühlern, Radis, etc., kann das schon sehr belastend sein. Aber der Lohn durch ein gut laufendes, selbstgebautes Krachersystem lässt doch jedes Bastlerherz höherschlagen 




Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie hast du es hinbekommen, dass sich die Röhre nicht seitlich verzieht, wenn schon eine Biegung vorhanden ist?
> Bei mir hat sie sich durch das Ungleichgewicht oft verdreht, wenn man sie über der Heißluft dreht.



Das war in der Tat nicht einfach und ich brauchte zwei Anläufe... der Trick ist in diesem Fall: zuerst die 180° Biegung zu machen und dann die 90°. Dann muss man zwar beim Schwenken über Heißluft etwas rumeiern aber man kann ja die Tube auch etwas höher halten, dann wird es nicht so schnell heiß. Und Du musst für 180° mehr Tube über die Biegung hinaus erwärmen, bei 90° läuft man nicht so schnell Gefahr, in die Nähe der 180° Biegung zu kommen und diese zu verformen. Sobald man eine fertige Biegung neu erwärmt, geht sie ein wenig in den geraden Zustand zurück.

Dann habe ich die Tube hinter der 180° Kurve auch gute 5 cm länger gelassen und erst später auf Maß gesägt - mit fest montierten Schablonen und ner ruhigen Hand waren recht gerade Winkel aber kein großes Problem. Die Eigenschaft von Acryltubes sich beim Sweetspot des Erwärmens schon von allein zu biegen und gummiartig zu werden, macht die Sache vom Gefühl her echt angenehm. Bei ner 180° Kurve muss man aber ein klein bischen länger erhitzen, damit man die längere Biegung auch gut hinbekommt, bevor die Tube wieder zu kalt ist.




Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm also ddu hat nicht geholfen habe nun das riser ausgebaut und mk11 läuft seit 2 Stunden stabil.  Also doch das Kabel defekt? Habe mir nun das hier bestellt
> 
> 
> Thermaltake AC-045-CN1OTN-C1 PCI Express Extender, PCIE: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> ...



Bin ja leider etwas skeptisch mit diesen Riserkabeln und ich habe mich nicht getraut, obwohl ich die Palit auch gerne hochkant verbaut hätte. Habe aber noch viel recherchiert und mein bestelltes Kabel von Phanteks wieder zurückgeschickt. Die Kabel müssen erstens gut geschirmt sein und zweitens sollten die PCI-Lanes auf dem Board wohl eine gewisse Länge haben und diese auch nicht übersteigen - daher sind diese auf dem Board auch öfter mal in Winkeln und Schleifen angeordnet - anderenfalls kann es zu Störungen kommen. Muß nicht aber es kann sein... Es gibt wohl nur gute Riserkabel ab 60.-€ aufwärts aber ich kann leider mangels Erfahrung nichts zu Marken sagen.

Dein "Gelenk-Messgerät" ist auch echt super - könnte man glatt als Tubing-Hilfsmittel anbieten. Achte nur unbedingt auf die Einschubtiefe im Fitting und im Zweifel lieber ein zwei Zentimeter länger lassen.

Deine ersten Teile sind ja schonmal einsatzbereit und dicht - sehr schön. Mach' weiter so! 




IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja sind ohne Weichmacher.
> 
> Also  DHL war dann noch kurz vor 19:00 Uhr da, aber ich habe dann das Flüssigmetall von Alhacool noch drauf gemacht und den Schlauch wieder verbaut. War mir zu spät um noch was mit Hardtubing zu machen. Warte jetzt auf die Kühlflüssigkeit die heute auch noch versendet wurde und mach dann alles mit aller Ruhe.
> 
> Die Anschlüsse passen gut auf die Hardtubing und ich musste schon gut Kraft anwenden und das Rohr wieder aus dem Anschluss ziehen zu können. Zur Flüssigmetall WLP kann ich noch nichts sagen da ich es noch austesten muss.



[OFF TOPIC]Ui, so spät kommt bei Euch noch der beste Freund des Schraubers  - Gott lob' den Päckchen-Mann 

Wenn der bei mir um 16:30 nicht da war, wird das den Tag nichts mehr... Habe auch schon öfter das Problem mit umgeleiteter Ware in die Filiale gehabt, weil es nicht mit der Packstation geklappt hat. Muß immer recht lange arbeiten und da sind die gelben Kästen schon praktisch. Wenn's in die Filiale geht, kommt man nicht vor 11:00 am nächsten Werktag dran - sehr nervig bei solchen Projekten wie unseren...[/OFF TOPIC]

Welche Komponente behandelst Du denn mit Flüssigmetall? Habe das irgendwie überlesen... scheint Deine GPU zu sein, nicht wahr? Bin ja mal auch den Unterschied gespannt und natürlich auch auf die ersten Tube-Erfahrungen. Du wirst sicher Deine Freude haben


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also der kryographics ist echt Bombe vor allem wenn man die LEDs per Musik steuert darum will den gerne vertikal verbaut haben teste mal das thermaltake aus


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



lefskij schrieb:


> Ui, so spät kommt bei Euch noch der beste Freund des Schraubers  - Gott lob' den Päckchen-Mann
> 
> Wenn der bei mir um 16:30 nicht da war, wird das den Tag nichts mehr... Habe auch schon öfter das Problem mit umgeleiteter Ware in die Filiale gehabt, weil es nicht mit der Packstation geklappt hat. Muß immer recht lange arbeiten und da sind die gelben Kästen schon praktisch. Wenn's in die Filiale geht, kommt man nicht vor 11:00 am nächsten Werktag dran - sehr nervig bei solchen Projekten wie unseren...
> 
> Welche Komponente behandelst Du denn mit Flüssigmetall? Habe das irgendwie überlesen... scheint Deine GPU zu sein, nicht wahr? Bin ja mal auch den Unterschied gespannt und natürlich auch auf die ersten Tube-Erfahrungen. Du wirst sicher Deine Freude haben


Hatte es auch schon aufgegeben und ein provisorischen Schlauch zwischen dem Anschluss was vom Mora kommt und zum AGB gesetzt gehabt und hatte gerade meine Kühlflüssigkeit eingefüllt. Da klingelt es doch noch an der Tür und der Paket Bote war da... 

Gut ich habe mich dann noch gefreut da ich die Grafikkarte fertig machen konnte.
Habe bei mir wie bereits erwähnt Kaptonband zum isolieren der Bauteile verwendet und hat so im Grunde alles gut geklappt. Momentan scheint dadurch ca. 5°C besser geworden zu sein. Meine Wassertemperatur liegt jetzt aber 1°C höher. Entweder habe ich noch Luft im System oder das Flüssigmetall führt besser die Wärme aufs Wasser. Aber bei uns ist es momentan auch mit 25°C sehr warm, muss mal nach der Heizung sehen.. 

Mir ging es aber hauptsächlich um die Langlebigkeit, da Flüssigmetall nicht austrocknet.
Die Temperaturen die dabei raus kommen waren mir nicht so wichtig, denn auf diese 5 °C kommt es am ende nicht mit an.
Mit Furmark kam ich zuvor auf 47-48°C und jetzt komme ich auf 43-44°C mit der selben Wassertemperatur von  30°C. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mir später noch eine Nagelschere von meine Frau geben lassen und so habe ich die Ränder vom Klebeband etwas sauberer geschnitten bekommen.

Mein Kühlwasser sollte morgen auch geliefert werden.
Aber DHL kommt immer zwischen 11:00 Uhr und 14:00 Uhr und war heute auch mit dieser Uhrzeit angegeben. Aber seitdem jemand anderes ausfährt wird es oft später. Aber bisher ist es noch nicht vorgekommen das sie gar nicht kommen. Was natürlich dennoch nicht ausgeschlossen wäre.

Sorry fürs OFFTROPIC.


----------



## lefskij (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



> Also der kryographics ist echt Bombe vor allem wenn man die LEDs per Musik steuert darum will den gerne vertikal verbaut haben teste mal das thermaltake aus



Jau, heutzutage kann man mit den ganzen LEDs schon viel machen und mit 16 Mio. Farben oder so geht da schon was. Für mich persönlich wäre auch eine Farbwahl nach Temperatur interessant, je wärmer desto intensiver oder roter. Mit Aquaero und Farbwerk 360 hat man ja schier unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten und es funktioniert bei Aquacomputers Software auch eigentlich immer alles einwandfrei - man muss sich nur ersteinmal hineinfuchsen. Da kann man schon Tage zubringen, bis alles nach den gewünschten Vorstellungen läuft und man alle Optionen ausgeschöpft hat.

Die Kryographics-Kühler sind schon länger meine erste Wahl und auch die Leistung ist sehr gut. Hatte vor der Palit ja zwei 980 Ti auch mit Kryos-Kühlern und die haben mich nie im Stich gelassen - da gab es aber noch keine LED-Spielereien. Davor hatte ich ein Gespann aus zwei 780 mit Alphacoolkühlern, das waren zwar auch Fullcover aber das Wasser strömte nur über den Chip und die Leistung war auch nicht berauschend. Wenn die VRAMs und auch noch die Spannungsversorgung o.Ä. noch mit Wasser mitgekühlt werden, hat man einfach ein besseres Gefühl.

Teste ruhig das Thermaltake Riserkabel aber es könnte durchaus sein, dass Du irgendwann zurückbauen musst. Hängt viel mit dem Board und dessen Qualität zusammen, wie die Karte aufgebaut ist - ja, es gibt auch empfindlichere PCBs bei den Grafikkarten. Die Palit mag zum Beispiel keine Erschütterungen laut diesem Kommentar von PCGH_Daniel:



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Nachdem bei einigen Kunden PCs mit einer defekten Palit-Grafikkarte ankamen und die Karte anscheinend beim Transport sehr empfindlich reagiert, haben wir die Palit-Karte gegen eine 230 Euro teure ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG STRIX ersetzt. Wer jetzt also diesen PC bestellt, erhält ab sofort eine ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG STRIX. Es ist aber auch gut möglich, dass Alternate jetzt den PC-Preis anheben muss. Aktuell sehe ich davon aber zum Glück noch nichts



Nachzulesen im PCGH-Ultimate-PC Artikel: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Commerce-Thema-223039/News/PCGH-Ultimate-PC-2080Ti-Edition-1270322/

Die Asus Strix hat nur leider keinen A-Chip und auch kein PCB im Referenzdesign - also ist sie für mich schon per se uninteressant - ganz zu schweigen von dem PCGH-Ultimate-PC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir ging es aber hauptsächlich um die Langlebigkeit, da Flüssigmetall nicht austrocknet.
> Die Temperaturen die dabei raus kommen waren mir nicht so wichtig, denn auf diese 5 °C kommt es am ende nicht mit an.
> Mit Furmark kam ich zuvor auf 47-48°C und jetzt komme ich auf 43-44°C mit der selben Wassertemperatur von  30°C.



Mit Deinem Einwand hast Du natürlich recht, habe Liquidmetal zwar noch nicht getestet aber es macht durchaus Sinn, gerade bei so stark beanspruchten Teilen wie der GPU bei uns. Und wenn man die drei vier Jahre nutzen möchte, könnte normale Paste schonmal das Bröseln anfangen - sieht man ja öfter beim Rückbau oder wenn man nach Nutzung zum Spaß mal kurz nachschaut.
Hatte eine meiner beiden 980 Ti in den Rechner meiner Freundin gesteckt - vielleicht bekommt sie auch beide aber dann muss ich bei ihr auf WaKü umrüsten... wieder Bastelspaß - Yeah!


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



lefskij schrieb:


> Jau, heutzutage kann man mit den ganzen LEDs schon viel machen und mit 16 Mio. Farben oder so geht da schon was. Für mich persönlich wäre auch eine Farbwahl nach Temperatur interessant, je wärmer desto intensiver oder roter. Mit Aquaero und Farbwerk 360 hat man ja schier unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten und es funktioniert bei Aquacomputers Software auch eigentlich immer alles einwandfrei - man muss sich nur ersteinmal hineinfuchsen. Da kann man schon Tage zubringen, bis alles nach den gewünschten Vorstellungen läuft und man alle Optionen ausgeschöpft hat.
> 
> Die Kryographics-Kühler sind schon länger meine erste Wahl und auch die Leistung ist sehr gut. Hatte vor der Palit ja zwei 980 Ti auch mit Kryos-Kühlern und die haben mich nie im Stich gelassen - da gab es aber noch keine LED-Spielereien. Davor hatte ich ein Gespann aus zwei 780 mit Alphacoolkühlern, das waren zwar auch Fullcover aber das Wasser strömte nur über den Chip und die Leistung war auch nicht berauschend. Wenn die VRAMs und auch noch die Spannungsversorgung o.Ä. noch mit Wasser mitgekühlt werden, hat man einfach ein besseres Gefühl.
> 
> ...



Hm was bedeutet das genau mit den Erschütterungen? Kann die Palit beim Transport defekt gehen? Xd


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



lefskij schrieb:


> Mit Deinem Einwand hast Du natürlich recht, habe Liquidmetal zwar noch nicht getestet aber es macht durchaus Sinn, gerade bei so stark beanspruchten Teilen wie der GPU bei uns. Und wenn man die drei vier Jahre nutzen möchte, könnte normale Paste schonmal das Bröseln anfangen - sieht man ja öfter beim Rückbau oder wenn man nach Nutzung zum Spaß mal kurz nachschaut.
> Hatte eine meiner beiden 980 Ti in den Rechner meiner Freundin gesteckt - vielleicht bekommt sie auch beide aber dann muss ich bei ihr auf WaKü umrüsten... wieder Bastelspaß - Yeah!


Mein System läuft sehr gut und ich werde die nächsten Jahre nichts mehr dran machen, da ich mit Prozessor, Grafikkarte und auch mit der Wasserkühlung sehr zufrieden bin. Daher möchte ich jetzt den nächsten Schritt wagen mit Hardtubing, da ich dann ehe nichts mehr am System ändern werde.

War auch gut das ich heute die Grafikkarte mit der Flüssigmetall WLP austauschen konnte, auch wenn ich wieder meine zwei Schläuche dran verbaut habe. Denn so konnte ich zunächst mit der selben Wasserkühlung sehen wie sich das ganze verhält. Hätte ich jetzt direkt auf Hardtube umbaut hätte ich ggf. mit Differenzen nicht erkennen können was das Flüssigmetall alleine bewirkt.


----------



## HisN (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich bin neidisch.
Bei mir hat es praktisch nie einen Zeitpunkt gegeben an dem ich gesagt hätte "mein Rechner läuft so gut, da würde ich nix mehr drann ändern". Deshalb werden da auch nie Hardtubes reinkommen.


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Jetzt weiß ich was mit Erschütterungen gemeint ist sowas wie treten oder ähnliches xd.

Ich hatte mal einen pc der ging aus wen man leicht mit der Hand auf den Tisch gehauen hat

Oder eben beim Transport weg die Post geht auch nicht immer gut mit den Paketen um

Ich verändere auch nichts mehr am Rechner darum direkt hardtubes


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich bin neidisch.
> Bei mir hat es praktisch nie einen Zeitpunkt gegeben an dem ich gesagt hätte "mein Rechner läuft so gut, da würde ich nix mehr drann ändern". Deshalb werden da auch nie Hardtubes reinkommen.


Hatte ich bisher alle 3-4 Jahre auch nicht, aber diesmal hat das ganze so viel gekostet das es länger halten muss. 

Vom AMD was ich 2010 zusammen baute war es ein wollen auf den Xeon 2014 zu wechseln. Vom Xeon auf den 6700K 2016  zu wechseln war auch ein wollen und auch letztes Jahr als ich auf den 9900k wechselte. Bisher habe ich immer früher umgerüstet als es überhaupt notwendig war. 

Wie die Zukunft irgendwann aussehen wird, ist wieder eine andere Sache.
Aber jetzt möchte ich wegen der Optik von Schlauch auf HT umbauen, auch wenn es mit Schlauch auch gut ausgesehen hat. Meine Größere Sorge ist momentan ob ich es einigermaßen hin bekomme.


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich habe nun keine Sorgen mehr mit dem biegen mit dem Gelenk mess Werkzeug funktioniert das total einfach xd wobei auch dieser eiskoffer sehr hilfreich dabei ist durch die ganzen Anschläge und Teile was dabei sind


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Werde morgen damit anfange auch etwas damit herum zu probieren.

Im übrigem habe ich es mal mit dem Rohrschneider versucht, das geht bei Acryl tatsächlich nicht. Das Rohr splittert und reißt. Ursprünglich hatte ich das Teil sogar storniert, aber  es war zu spät und ich sollte die Annahme dazu verweigern. Das Teil lag aber dann im Briefkasten... 

Ist aber nicht schlimm, ich habe noch die Metallsäge da und morgen bekomme ich auch die Sägeblätter mit der man angeblich auch Acryl schneiden kann. Morgen geht es daher bei mir auch dran einiges herum zu testen bevor ich mich daran mache alle umzubauen. Habe jetzt alles da, ich bekomme jetzt nur die Sägeblätter und morgen soll von AC auch das DP-Ultra kommen.


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Welche Tubes hast du denn genommen?


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe mich für 13/10er von Alphacool entschieden, da ich nicht mehr so dick wie mit dem Schlauch werden wollte. Dachte das es feiner etwas anders oder ggf. besser aussieht. Sieht soweit auch gut aus, aber ist schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn ich mein 16/10er Schlauch dazu anschaue.

Ursprünglich wollte ich sogar 12/10 nehmen, bin aber jetzt froh auf 13/10 gegangen zu sein, da mir dies schon fast zu fein ist. 

Bei mir habe ich das Rohr im Angebot gefunden wieso ich auf 13/10 mich entschieden hatte. Soweit sehen die Rohre aber sehr gut aus und auch die Anschlüsse sind gut. Aber glaube Schleifpapier wäre besser als diesen Entgrater war ich dazu mit gekauft habe. Aber es geht auch damit einigermaßen gut.

Das Rohr geht schwer in den Anschluss rein und man muss schon gut festziehen damit man es kaum noch aus dem Anschluss ziehen kann. Die ersten versuche habe ich nicht so fest angezogen und da ließ sich das Rohr leichter raus ziehen.

Im Anschluss ist neben der zwei Dichtung noch ein Metallring mit dabei, was wohl beim festziehen das Rohr mit dem Anschluss klemmt.


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ist dein entgrater auch aus Metall? Ich habe so einen billigen Plastik und den aus dem eiskoffer der ist wesentlich besser. 

Die holzmaus Tubes passen nicht in die alphacool fittinge ich konnte sie nicht mal mit Gewalt reindrücken xd obwohl entgratet


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ist einer aus Kunststoff.
Musste schon lange daran herum schleifen bis das Rohr einigermaßen gut abgekantet war.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir auch Rohre und Anschlüsse vom selben Hersteller geholt da ich damit gerechnet habe das es ggf. Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Hersteller geben kann. Hatte daher keine Lust hin und her zu bestellen und bin da etwas auf Nummer sicher gegangen.

Werde mir aber morgen mal Schleifpapier aus dem Baumarkt holen. 
Zumindest um außen herum besser abschleifen zu können.


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Der aus dem eiskoffer ist voll Metall und man muss aufpassen das man nicht Zuviel abschleift 

Die Bykski fittinge sind auch top habe ein total schief gasägtes Rohr benutzt das ist sogar dicht xd

Die Montage im pc wird damit auch einfacher sein da man nicht so drücken muss


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das mit dem Koffer ist toll und auch sehr gut, aber mir ist der Koffer zu teuer und eine Werkstatt habe ich auch nicht. Ich muss alles bei mir in der Wohnung machen und so muss ich mit dem auskommen was ich habe. Wird schon gut gehen und es muss für meine Bedürfnisse auch nicht 100% perfekt werden. Denke besser als mit Schlauch wird es alle male aussehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

In die Barrowfittings passen die Holzmaus Tubes hervorragend, sofern sie entgratet und damit abgerundet sind, die Kante im rechten Winkel neigt dazu, die internen Dichtringe zu beschädigen. An sich könnte man die Fittings auch ganz ohne Überwurfmutter benutzen, aber das sähe unschön aus.
Was Flüssigmetall angeht, es bringt bei steigender Leistungsaufnahme immer mehr (was ja auch logisch ist), ich kann die 2080tis bei 550W/Karte unter 45°C halten, mit Paste waren die 40°C schon bei 325W, was das maximale Powerlimit des normalen Strixbios wäre, vorhanden, so bleiben die Karten im Stresstest mit künstlicher Einbremsung auf 330W bei unter 35°C. Klar spielt da die geringere Wassertemperatur mit, die Tests hab ich damals allerdings noch mit allen 560ern in einem Kreislauf und den Lüftern auf 12V gemacht, da hab ich die Wassertemperatur nur mit dem Fieberthermometer gemessen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das kann ich auch bei meinem Prozessor bestätigen, real macht es nur 3-5°C aus, aber mit Extremtest ist LM zwischen IHS und Kühler entscheidend ob ich bei Prime95 8K mit AVX ein AVX-Offset mit nutzen muss oder es auf NULL stellen kann. Ohne LM musste ich mindestens ein AVX-Offset von 2 nutzen damit ich nicht an die 100°C kam.

EDIT: 

Habe mal die Heißluft von Alphacool getestet und das Teil hat drei Heizstufen was ich sehr gut finde. Hatte die 2 Stufe versucht und damit scheint es schon zu heiß zu sein. Werde mein nächsten Versuch mit der 1. Stufe mal versuchen. Zudem ist der Winkel nicht gelungen. Zunächst war eine Nase drin und dann habe ich ihn wohl noch zu lange im heißen Strahl gelassen und es hat auch noch blasen gebildet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am anderen Ende kann man sehen wie das Rohr mit dem Versuch des Rohrschneiders gesprungen ist.

EDIT:

Mein nächster Test ist nahezu perfekt geworden.

Also die Stufe 2 ist schon richtig, nur muss ich etwas mehr Abstand halten und in diesem Fall habe ich auch das "Silicon Bending Insert" etwas gekürzt, denn zuvor hatte ich 1 Meter drin und es ließ sich nicht gut drehen und wahrscheinlich hat sich auch das "Insert" etwas in die Länge und so feiner gezogen.  Dadurch dass es zu lang war und runter hing hat sich das "Insert" intern gedreht. Habe also nicht das Rohr inkl. "Insert" drehen können da es zu lang war. Nach dem Kürzen habe ich nun ein Teil aus 25cm und eines aus 75cm.

Verwendet habe ich dazu auch das "Acrylrohr Double Bending Tool" was auch ganz gut damit geklappt hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Röhre ist aber noch nicht entgratet)

Das Stück was ich gebogen habe kann ich sogar für mein AGB verwenden, denn damit gehe ich runter in die untere Ebene und da kommt dann als Rest ehe Schlauch bis zur Pumpe hin. Als Übergang nehme ich mein Filter dazu, nur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich den Metallsieb drin lasse. Ich brauch aber den Filter als Übergang da ich vergessen habe mir eine Übergangsmuffe dazu zu bestellen. Den Filter habe ich in den letzten 3 Jahren mindestens 3mal gereinigt und nie hatte sich darin was angesammelt so dass ich das Metallsieb nicht zwingend brauche.

Mit Sieb habe ich Angst dass der Druck aus dem AGB nicht ausreicht und die Pumpe Luft ziehen könnte.
Kühlflüssigkeit bekomme ich heute geliefert, dann kann es morgen ggf. schon losgehen. 

Werde heute aber nichts machen, da ich keine Lust habe wenn der wieder so spät kommt eine Abend/Nacht Aktion zu machen. Probleme können immer auftauchen und dem möchte ich dann nicht so spät nachgehen wollen.


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sieht doch gut aus   leider Crasht mk11 bei mir immer noch aber ohne Fehlermeldung.  Mal läuft es 2 Stunden am Stück mal nur ein paar fights. 

Ein Blick in das Steam Forum zeigt mir aber es liegt am Spiel seit dem neuen Patch wo jetzt Sindel rauskam läuft das bei vielen nicht mehr rund habe zumindest 7 threads gefunden bei allen Stürzt das ab.

Wenn alle anderen Games laufen kann es ja nur mk11 sein oder?

Außerdem erinnere ich mich an injustice 2 welches vom selben publischer für pc veröffentlicht wurde das stürzt auch sporadisch einfach ohne Meldung ab sogar mit meinem alten i7 7700k und gtx 1080ti lief das nicht 

Na ja hol ich eben für Konsole das mk11 xd


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bin mit dem zweitem Ergebnis auch sehr zufrieden, so langsam habe ich es raus und Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister. 

Das mit der Grafikkarte musst du gut mal nachgehen bevor du was umbauen tust.
Denn nichts ist schlimmer was aus der Wasserkühlung ausbauen zu müssen und dann bezüglich der Garantie zurück bauen zu müssen. Es kann am Spiel liegen, es kann aber was solarisch sein was einen bestimmten Zustand abverlangt.

Daher sämtliches OC  raus nehmen, sofern vorhanden um sicher zu gehen das es nichts mit einer Stabilität zu tun hat. Denke daran dass hochsetzen der Arbeitsspeicher gehört hier mit dazu, daher diese auch mal auf Stock setzen.

Gut wäre wenn du noch ein Laufwerk hättest um Windows zum Test neu drauf installieren zu können. Das andere Laufwerk dazu aber abklemmen, sonst kann es passieren das dir Windows ein Dual Boot im Bootmanager einrichtet. Oder einfach alles sichern und das OS neu aufsetzen.

EDIT:

Habe man nachgesehen, das Stück was ich gebogen habe würde an der Grafikkarte und auch am AGB bereits passen. Müsste nur etwas an der Länge anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ein Laufwerk hätte ich ja allerdings ist eine m.2 SSD verbaut im Mainboard die habe ich mit wärmeleitpad verschraubt.  

Du müsste auch raus oder? Aber ich denke ich mache eh mal alles neu und mache mal die Insider Version weg

Oc ist keines aktiv nur das docp oder wie das bei amd heißt ist drin für den RAM das auch mal abschalten?


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja, weil ein Arbeitsspeicher kann dennoch instabil sein, auch wenn Windows damit startet. 
Besonders AMD hat da manchmal Probleme mit den Arbeitsspeicher.

Sollte daher auch mit ausgeschlossen werden.

Sofern es sich um eine SATA M.2 handelt kannst du mal im Bios sehen ob du sie einfach deaktivieren kannst.
Mit meinem Mainboard kann ich alle meine SATAs einzeln deaktivieren oder den ganzen SATA Controller wo alle dann nicht mehr gehen würden. Es geht ja darum das System zum Test neu drauf zu ziehen ohne dein altes dazu verlieren zu müssen und es mit einem fisch aufgesetztem System auch zu versuchen.

Du kannst aber auch alles sichern und einfach Windows neu drauf machen.


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm so eine m 2 ist es 

Samsung MZ-V7S1T0BW 970 EVO Plus 1 TB NVMe M.2 Interne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ich schau mal ob man die Deaktivieren kann


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

NVMe bzw. PCIe SSDs kann ich bei mir nicht deaktivieren.
Dazu müsste ich sie auch ausbauen.

M.2 ist ja nur das Format und die SSDs gibt es in PCIe und SATA.


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Oki werde trotzdem mal neu aufsetzen ich meine vor den letzten  windows Updates lief es besser


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

So  System ist neu aufgesetzt werde nun ein paar games testen 

Riser Kabel ist auch schon angekommen wirkt deutlich wertiger als das was beim Gehäuse dabei war.

Passt eigentlich auch auf das vertikal Mount drauf. 

Mal ne Frage darf ich das bracket eigentlich mit isolierband bekleben? Das riser Kabel kommt nämlich direkt auf das Metall gefällt mir irgendwie nicht


----------



## h0nk (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Nein! Isolierband isoliert und sollte nicht verwendet werden!


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok dann so wie vorgesehen montieren?

Mal ne ganz andere Frage bei Palit verliert man ja die Garantie wen man den kühler entfernt. Was wäre wenn mit der Karte dann was sein sollte? Neukauf? Xd

Was ich auch empfehlen kann das Silikon Teil in destilliertes Wasser tauchen und mit spüli einreiben manchmal geht das Teil nach dem biegen fast nicht mehr raus .


----------



## h0nk (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Nein Garantie (also eigentlich Gewährleistung) zählt!


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bezüglich der Grafikkarte gibt es da nicht viel zu sagen, wenn ein Siegel drauf ist und es erkenntlich ist das die Grafikkarte zerlegt wurde dann  ist die Garantie weg und so im allgemeinem sieht man immer wenn eine Grafikkarte zerlegt wurde. In diesem Fall hättest du schon im Voraus darauf achten das du eine Grafikkarte kaufst wo auch der Kühler ausgetauscht werden darf.

Das mit dem Spülmittel und dem Wasser habe ich auch so gemacht.

EDIT:

Bezüglich der Grafikkarte gibt es da nicht viel zu sagen, wenn ein Siegel drauf ist und es erkenntlich ist das die Grafikkarte zerlegt wurde dann  ist die Garantie weg und so im allgemeinem sieht man immer wenn eine Grafikkarte zerlegt wurde. In diesem Fall hättest du schon im Voraus darauf achten das du eine Grafikkarte kaufst wo auch der Kühler ausgetauscht werden darf.

Das mit dem Spülmittel und dem Wasser habe ich auch so gemacht.



h0nk schrieb:


> Nein Garantie (also eigentlich Gewährleistung) zählt!


Es gibt ein Unterschied zwischen der Herstellergarantie und der Gesetzlichen Gewährleistung was der Händler hier in Deutschland mit vergeben muss und die Gewährleistung beschränkt sich nur auf defekte die bereits mit der Lieferung bestanden. Ein Händler kann aber in den ersten 6 Monaten nicht beweisen dass er dir ein Produkt frei von Fehler geliefert hat und muss sie dann auch zurück nehmen und sich darum kümmern. Nachdem die ersten 6 Monate verstrichen sind musst du dem Händler beweisen das ein Defekt bereits ab erhalten der Lieferung vorhanden war, was auch nicht möglich ist und dann kannst du die Gewährleistung in die Tonne kloppen.

Der Hersteller hingegen kommt für Defekte auf die erst im Nachhinein entstanden sind und in diesem Fall wäre nach dem Umbau diese Herstellergarantie futsch.


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm die Karte habe ich eigentlich gekauft weil sie mir empfohlen wurde wegen folgenden Punkten 

A Chip

Samsung vrams 

300w bios 

Gäbe es sowas auch bei einem Hersteller wo die Garantie nicht erlischt?


----------



## h0nk (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Der Unterschied is mir schon klar Bub  Sarkasmus und so


----------



## h0nk (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wann hast Du eigentlich Urlaub und Zeit zum bauen?


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mitte Dezember habe ich Zeit dafür


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja, die MSI Gaming X Trio als Beispiel.

Auf der MSI ist zwar auch ein Siegel drauf, aber der dient eher dazu um zu sehen ob der Kühler mal abgenommen wurde, dann schaut MSI genauer drauf. Samsung VRams haben normalerweise alle aktuelle Grafikkarten(Nvidia).

Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuehlerwechsel - ComputerBase


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm habe was wichtiges vergessen xd Referenz pcb muss sie auch haben


----------



## h0nk (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Behalte die doch und Pack da den wasserkühler druff.


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mache ich auch


----------



## WaterAddicted (28. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei EVGA bleibt die Garantie erhalten, sofern du die Karte vor dem Einschicken wieder mit dem originalen Kühler ausstattest und der Defekt nicht auf mangelnde Kühlleistung oder Montagefehler zurück zu führen ist.

Bei NVIDIA selbst ist das angeblich auch so.


----------



## Tekkla (29. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

@Viking30k Schau mal, was Watercool neuerdings am Start hat https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/78038


----------



## Viking30k (29. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Na toll xd und ich habe erst den normalen strip gekauft 

Na ja wird noch bestellt

Mal ne Frage ich habe jetzt 2 Tage die Sachen doch außerhalb vom pc zum testen aufgebaut mit destilliertem Wasser und es immer wieder mal laufen 

Ist das normal das man jetzt schon grüne Ablagerungen sieht?

In den Düsen des gpu Kühlers und an der Dichtung sieht man etwas

Gespült hatte ich alles gründlich vor dem Aufbau


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

womit wurde gespült ? Hast du irgendwelchen Reiniger genommen vom dem Reste im Radiator geblieben sein könnten ? Weil vor dem einbau sollte man nur mit dest. Wasser spülen. Ansonsten habe ich auch keine Ahnung


----------



## Viking30k (29. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm also den agb und Kühler habe ich nur mit destilliertem Wasser gespült die radiatoren mit ein wenig cilit Bang dann mit Wasser kräftig durch gespült und ein paar Mal noch mit destilliertem Wasser bis keine Reste mehr da waren 

Die Flecken sind aber schon ohne  radiatoren im Kreislauf entstanden

Bei dem Radiator sieht man noch grüne Flecken in den Löchern der war aber noch nicht am Kreislauf dran

Ist die cilit Bang Methode schon ok für die radiatoren oder?

Werde ich wohl noch mal spülen müssen oder


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wenn die Flecken schon ohne Radiatoren entstanden sind, wird es nicht an den Radiatoren liegen. Was war denn genau alles im Testkreislauf drin?

Gegen Cilit Bang kann man eigentlich nichts sagen, solange man es richtig macht und nachher gut spült (hatte ich nie die Geduld zu, einfach nen Filter hinter die Radiatoren, der fängt schon alles grobe Zeug ab).


----------



## Viking30k (29. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hi hatte nur die Pumpe mit AGB und dem kryographics am Kreislauf und nen Meter Schlauch den von watercool. 

Hm kann das eigentlich stimmen ich habe heute zum testen den 560er radiator und einen 420er radiator mit angeschlossen und die Pumpe schafft mit max Drehzahl 250l in der Stunde?

Da kann ich ja noch einiges drosseln und noch mehr in den Kreislauf packen 

Auf jeden Fall den filter schließe ich noch mit an den Kreislauf an.

YouTube


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mir fällt gerade keine belastbare Quelle für die Verschmutzungen ein, ich hab nur paar kleine Vermutungen (gelöste Ionen), jedenfalls kommt so was hin und wieder bei reinem destillierten Wasser vor und ist der Hauptgrund, warum Zusätze/ Fertigmischungen überhaupt auf dem Markt sind, weil sie sowas zuverlässig verhindern.

Der Durchfluss ist ziemlich normal für den Kreislauf und eine D5 auf Vollgas, drosseln muss man ja nur, wenn die Pumpe für einen zu laut ist. Ich sag ja, man braucht einen sehr großen Loop, um eine anständige Pumpe zu überfordern.


----------



## Viking30k (29. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok danke also kann ich die Pumpe auf Vollgas lassen wenn es nicht stört?

Werde eh das dp Ultra in klar nutzen 

Habe nun noch den aquacomputer edelstahlfilter in den Kreislauf eingebunden der nimmt aber viel Durchfluss weg jetzt sind noch 180l h übrig ist aber noch Luft im System


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Natürlich kann die Pumpe auf Vollgas laufen, theoretisch auch auf 24V statt 12V (könnte ich mal testen, was sie dann so schafft  ).
Genau dieses Durchflussproblem hat die ganzen Filter auch aus Kreisläufen verbannt, die wirksamen Filter fressen halt Durchfluss, sonst würden sie nicht funktionieren.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe alles umgebaut... 
Bin zu müde um jetzt darauf genau einzugehen, aber ihr könnt es in meinem Thema dazu lesen. 
IICARUS - PC-Hardware & Custom-Wakü 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder dazu...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sieht gut aus aber ich bin froh die Bykski fittinge genommen zu haben da man bei denen nicht drücken muss sondern das Rohr nur einsetzen muss ich habe jetzt 10 fittinge getestet total leicht anzuschließen und 100% dicht

Die Karte habe ich getestet sowie das thermaltake riser Kabel 

Also das neu aufsetzen war schon mal notwendig pc läuft jetzt wieder besser 

Ich habe durch das riser Kabel kein Performance Verlust 

Nun zu den games es liegt eindeutig an mk11 bzw. Dem letzten Patch davor lief das nämlich auf dem System und die Steam Foren sind auch voll mit threads wo es crasht 

Shadow off the tomb raider läuft 

Darksiders 3 läuft ( Das ist mir auf meinem i7 7700k abgestürzt und ruckelte)

Resident evil 2 läuft 

Mortal kombat 10 läuft 

Assassins creed odyssey und origins gehen auch 

Soul calibur 6 läuft 

Tekken 7 auch

Nur mk11 nicht so ganz ich vermute es liegt am game 

Ich kann stundenlang das Spiel im Trainings Modus laufen lassen aber sobald ich klassische Türme oder die Türme der Zeit spiele beendet sich das Spiel nach kurzer Zeit von selbst ohne Fehlermeldung 

Am RAM kann es ja nicht liegen sonst würden doch andere Spiele auch Probleme machen 

Außerdem lief injustice 2 bei mir auch nie stabil und da hatte ich noch meinen i7 7700k und ein gtx 1080ti


----------



## Viking30k (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mal schauen ich kaufe mir nächste Woche noch eine Konsole games habe ich noch 

Möchte die für mk11 und eben das ich etwas habe zum neben bei noch daddeln zu können 

Dann fange ich nämlich noch vor dem Urlaub an möchte die Sachen jetzt gerne mal verbaut haben und so schlimm ist es ja nicht alles war außerhalb dicht und leicht zusammen zu bauen 

Meine größten Bedenken waren eigentlich nur das mir die Tubes ausgehen könnten und dann warten muss auf neue aber mit meinem Gelenk Werkzeug habe ich keine Sorge mehr.

Zumindest sollte das hier locker reichen 22m hardtubes xd was übrig bleibt wird für den nächsten PC benutzt 

Hätte nur mal ne Frage die Flecken an der Dichtung im kryographics kann ich das lassen wenn es mich optisch nicht stört? Die Düsen scheinen noch sauber zu sein 

Oder kann man das irgendwie durch spülen? Aufschrauben möchte ich den Block jetzt nicht wirklich

Möchte nächstes Wochenende eigentlich schon anfangen xd habe jetzt richtig Lust dazu außerdem will ich bessere Temperaturen als an die 80° an der gpu 

Ps: wird die CPU eigentlich auch etwas kühler mit der wakü als mit der 360er Aio?

Ist ein ryzen 3900x mit dem cuplex kryos next


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die gehen weg sobald du dein System mit Wasser befüllst. 

Das verlegen und verbauen ist am ende im Rechner etwas schwieriger als im Versuchsaufbau, da du nicht  alles so zurecht legen kannst das es einfacher ist. Aber du hast auch gutes Werkzeug um es noch besser als ich hinbekommen zu können, denn so viel Geld für Werkzeug was ich nur einmal haben musst wollte ich jetzt auch nicht ausgeben. Habe am ende mit dem auskommen müssen was ich da hatte.

Würde ich aber wieder was mit Hardtubing verbauen, dann kein Acry sondern PETG, weil PETG doch etwas einfach ist zum verlegen und anpassen. Mit der Säge was ich da hatte klappte es schon gut, musste aber sehr vorsichtig dran gehen damit kurze Stücke nicht reißen oder splittern. Mit PETG könnte ich einfach ein Rohrschneider verwenden was es viel einfacher machen würde. Zudem ist PETG etwas flexibler und erlaubt auch etwas mehr Spielraum wenn nicht alles 100% aufeinander passt.

Aber egal. hat am ende gut geklappt und das Ergebnis ist akzeptabel für das erste mal.
Hier ein Vorher und Nachher Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin froh das am ende noch alles dicht war... 
Habe ich auch lange laufen lassen um sicher zugehen das da keine Tropfen sich irgendwo mit der Zeit bilden.

Habe dazu natürlich ein Überbrückungsstecker verwendet damit nur die Pumpe läuft.

Im übrigem habe ich mein Fehler was ich hatte gefunden, das DP-Kabel oder der Anschluss an der Grafikkarte hat ein leichten Wackelkontakt. Verwende ich ein anderen DP-Anschluss der Grafikkarte läuft alles wieder Problemlos. Das Bios bekommt daher mit dem anderem Anschluss keine Bestätigung das ein Monitor angeschlossen ist. Komischerweise aber nur im Bios, in Windows lief es problemlos. Aber wenn es so geht, lasse ich es so, dann muss ich nichts mehr zerlegen.


----------



## Viking30k (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke ich habe ja extra ein kleines Netzteil für die Pumpe gekauft.

Das Werkzeug hatte ich alles schon da bis auf den eiskoffer der Rest kommt vom Eisenbahn basteln.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Filter habe ich bei mir wieder verbaut.

Zwar hatte ich vor das Teil ehe als Zwischenpunkt zu verwenden um von HT auf Schlauch zwischen AGB und Pumpe zu kommen, aber den Sieb habe ich jetzt doch drin gelassen. Zum einem habe ich das Teil gar nicht zerlegt bekommen, mit Werkzeug hätte ich das Plexiglas nur gebrochen und  zum anderem Teil habe ich leichte Verunreinigung drin angefunde was ich mit einem Pinsel über beide Anschlüsse raus reinigen konnte.

Natürlich hatte ich beim befüllen damit etwas Probleme, aber jetzt wo alles befüllt ist habe ich wieder genug Druck drauf und es läuft wie zuvor mit dem selben Durchfluss. Natürlich habe ich jetzt 10 l/h weniger da ich von destiliertes Wasser wieder auf DP-Ultra umgestiegen bin und nichts mehr gemischt ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

PETG lässt sich etwas besser mit Gewalt in die komplett passende Form quetschen, das ist schon richtig, aber nur mit der Biegung oder parallel dazu, wenn man eine Biegung quasi wieder aufbiegt, reißt es doch recht schnell (zumindest das Teil was ich einmal etwas erzürnt zerstören wollte), bei Acyl hat man generell weniger Spielraum, ist mit Geduld und genügend Material aber kein Problem. Ich hab meine Biegungen, das sind immerhin 14 Einzelstücke, alle an einem Morgen gemacht, dabei sind 6 Meter draufgegangen.

Was die Cpu angeht: Im Gamingbetrieb wird sich da nicht viel zeigen, falls du zum Spaß mal ohne Powerlimit primelst, wird sich doch eine Verbesserung darstellen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wahrscheinlich kaufe ich mir in den nächsten Monate noch PETG Rohre, denn jetzt wo alles fertig ist kann ich gut sehen wo ich was besser hätte machen können und kann so wieder Fehler beheben. Ich nehme aber kein Acryl mehr dazu, denn ich möchte hierzu ein Rohrschneider nutzen dann kann ich die Rohre auch am Arbeitsplatz zuschneiden und muss nicht ständig auf die Terrasse raus. 

Als ich damals Schlauch verbaut habe ich die nächsten Monate immer wieder was umgebaut was ich noch nicht gut fand und jetzt sehe ich auch wo es noch etwas besser sein könnte. Ich muss mir aber auch solche Gelenkteile besorgen um Biegungen besser ausmessen zu können.

Aber vorerst lasse ich alles so wie es ist.
Ist nicht perfekt, aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Viking30k (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich hatte den aquacomputer filter schon mal zerlegt bei mir war ja ein Metall Rest drin der plexi Deckel ging bei mir leicht runter und dicht ist er auch wieder.

Die Gelenk Teile waren mal Puppen Ständer xd

Sowas 

www.actionfiguren-shop.com | Actionfiguren Staender | Online 1:6 Figuren und Zubehoer kaufen


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe diesen Filter, da kannst kein Werkzeug ansetzen.
Alphacool Wasser-Filter Plexi, Wasserfilter transparent

Nur zwei Kombizangen und damit habe ich das Plexiglas fast beschädigt.


----------



## Viking30k (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Wie fest zieht ihr eigentlich die fittinge an? Reicht es mit der Hand die fest zu machen oder mit Werkzeug? Bei meinem Test Aufbau waren die nur handfest und auch nach Stunden war kein Wasser irgendwo sichtbar

Also ich meine am radiator und an den kühlern


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Handfest, aber beim Filter werden noch Anschlüsse mit angezogen und dann wird der sich wahrscheinlich damit noch fester anziehen. Es kann auch immer passieren das sich Anschlüsse obwohl sie Handfest angezogen werden nicht leicht lösen lassen. Dann ist es nicht schlecht wenn zum lösen mal ein Werkzeug benützt werden kann. Manche Anschlüsse haben dazu  sogar Werkzeug mit dabei oder ein Ansatz wo ein Inbusschlüssel angesetzt werden können.

Habe heute wunde Finger vom Anziehen der Anschlüsse von gestern. 
Beim Filter ist es aber nichts neues, habe ich bisher immer mit Werkzeug trennen müssen, da der zu glatt ist um guten Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Wie fest zieht ihr eigentlich die fittinge an? Reicht es mit der Hand die fest zu machen oder mit Werkzeug? Bei meinem Test Aufbau waren die nur handfest und auch nach Stunden war kein Wasser irgendwo sichtbar
> 
> Also ich meine am radiator und an den kühlern



Handfest reich völlig aus, wenn man die Überwurfmutter anzieht, wird durch das höhere Drehmoment das Fitting sowieso gut festgeschraubt, solange alles dicht ist, hat man es richtig gemacht. Bei Radiatoren kann man an sich die Anschlüsse mit Gewalt und Werkzeug anknallen, die Gewinde sind aus Metall und nehmen keinen Schaden, bei Kühlern mit ihren Kunststoffgewinden sollte man etwas vorsichtiger sein. Aber wie gesagt, handfest reicht, es muss ja nur die Dichtung abdichten.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe heute wunde Finger vom Anziehen der Anschlüsse von gestern.



Verschraube mal 60 Lüfter mit Radiatoren und Gehäuse mit Imbus, da denkst du, dir fällt die Haut vom Finger und darunter ist nur noch Matsch. Deshalb lasse ich meine Lüfter so oft es geht montiert.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Radiatoren musste ich gestern zum Glück nicht ausbauen.


----------



## Viking30k (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok sti eigentlich die Bykski fittinge muss man eh etwas fester zu Schrauben. Dadurch wird der Anschluss im radiator etc. Automatisch noch mit angezogen 

Bei der Acryl distro plate muss man eh auch aufpassen 

Mal sehen eventuell leg ich nächstes Wochenende gemütlich los


----------



## Viking30k (30. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also ich freue mich schon wenn meine Wasserkühlung aufgebaut ist das dicht zu bekommen ist nicht wirklich schwer. Davor hatte ich noch Bedenken dank ALC Radiator der meine Lüfter damals gebadet hat. Na ja so waren sie wenigstens vom Staub befreit 

Die bedenken mit undicht sein sind nach meinem Testlauf verschwunden 

Was mir aber einfällt mein Riser Kabel ist wohl nicht defekt das läuft auch verlustfrei.  Behalte trotzdem das thermaltake es ist wertiger länger und sieht besser aus xd und es passt sogar auf das phanteks vertikal Mount wie das Original Kabel 

Stromverbrauch habe ich auch mal geschaut 380w nur der pc und nur bei mk11 manchmal geht es auf 420w hoch xd

Diese gst18 Steckdosen die mir hier mal empfehlen wurden sind auch klasse

Möchte jetzt aber auch mal irgendwann was präsentieren können 

So 77° dürften eigentlich der gpu nicht schaden oder?

Ich weiß mein hubby 7 hängt noch lieblos da aber der kommt später wo anders hin


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Der Gpu sind 77°C egal, der Boost ist zwar nicht ganz so hoch wie bei 37°C, aber sonst macht das nichts.


----------



## Viking30k (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

So ich plane gerade wieder etwas wie mein System aufgebaut wird und wollte noch mal etwas fragen 

Ich brauche 2 Löcher in der Acryl Platte für Kabel Gummi Durchführungen eins ist rund welches ich schon probeweise gebohrt habe und einwandfrei funktioniert hat

Ein weiteres soll Oval werden wie schneide ich das am besten aus? Mit Stichsäge oder ist bei dem Zubehör auf den Fotos für den dremel was dabei? Sowas habe ich nämlich auch xd

Die Platte hat 4mm

Und am Schluss möchte ich die bekleben kann man hier dc fix klebefolie nehmen?

Hier noch Fotos vom Test und das dremel Zubehör


----------



## Viking30k (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm wenn man das Rohr schleift das es wie Satin wirkt sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Gibt es auch von Alphacool so zu kaufen... 
Alphacool Eisrohr 13/10mm Plexi (PMMA) HardTube Satin 80cm - 4er Set | Acrylrohre | Acrylrohre | HardTubes | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Je nachdem, wie man die Beleuchtung machen will, eine Option, aber das wird seine volle Pracht wohl erst bei Fittingen  mit integrierter Beleuchtung zeigen, bei normalen Fittingen wäre mir der Glitzerlook des klaren Rohrs lieber.


----------



## Viking30k (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja ich lasse die auch klar  led fittinge wollte ich auch erst war mir aber doch zu teuer xd


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Led fittinge sind eine feine Sache, aber 8 Stück die ich als D-RGB haben wollte hätten 62 Euro gekostet und das wären noch nicht mal Fittinge gewesen sondern nur Hülsen die über die Fittinge geschoben werden. Die Fittinge müsste man sich daher dennoch kaufen.


----------



## Viking30k (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm welche waren das? Kannst du die mal verlinken?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Alphacool Aurora HardTube LED Ring 13mm Chrome - Digital RGB | LEDs | Modding | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Vom Preis mal abgesehen, scheitern die Überwürfe an ein paar grundlegenden Problemen.
Zum einen brauchen sie wieder Platz auf dem Rohr, da sieht es wie ein doppelt so langes Fitting aus mit recht wenig Rohr drin, Hardtubing lebt ja von halbwegs langen Rohren, nicht von 758947487 Fittingen hintereinander.
Dann leuchten sie nach innen, also leuchten sie nur sich selbst aus, das Rohr wird nur im Nahbereich um den Überwurf beleuchtet, dadurch braucht man für längere Rohre auch mehrere Überwürfe, was doch eher bescheiden aussieht, die ganzen Kabel nicht zu vergessen.

Wesentlich sinnvoller sind Fittinge, die das Rohr entlang leuchten, wenn man dann ein (am besten innen und außen) satiniertes Rohr hat, dazu vielleicht noch trübe Flüssigkeit, sollte sich so das ganze Rohr halbwegs gleichmäßig beleuchten lassen. Thermaltake hat da welche im Sortiment, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, natürlich mit allen Nachteilen der elektronischen Bauteile von Thermaltake....

@Viking: Womit hast du das Rohr geschliffen, und wie sieht es mit Beleuchtung durch das Material aus? 
Theorie und Herstellerbilder sind immer praktisch, wie diese zustande kamen und wie es in der Praxis tatsächlich aussieht sind immer fragliche Punkte.


----------



## Viking30k (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm hatte 600er Schleifpapier genommen ich versuche das mal mit noch feinerem 

Beleuchtung sieht genial aus xd habe es nur mit Taschenlampe beleuchtet


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja das sieht schon gut aus, aber ich bin mit solchen LEDs auch etwas gebrandmarkt.

Denn an meiner Grafikkarte und auch an meinem AGB hatte ich mal solche LEDs die eingesteckt werden können und die gingen recht schnell kaputt. Auch meine Kaltlichtkathode was mal verbaut hatte wurden 1-2 Jahre später defekt und leuchteten nicht mehr richtig. Aber mein D-RGB Streifen was ich aktuell an der Rückwand hinter mein AGB habe leuchtet problemlos bisher schon seit 6 Monate.

Vielleicht halten diese RGB LEDs Stips länger, denn es wäre schon ärgerlich wenn viel Geld dazu ausgegeben wird und die nicht lange halten.


----------



## Viking30k (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm dann hatte ich Glück mir ist bisher noch kein led ausgestiegen xd

In Farbe sehen die Röhren auch nicht übel aus


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei mir sehen die Röhren auch durch das getönte Seitenteil noch gut aus, da sie etwas von dem Licht meiner bereits verbauten LEDs aufnehmen. Das ganze kommt auf Bilder nicht gut rüber, live sieht es viel besser aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Da weiß ich gleich, wie ich die Beleuchtung für meinen nächsten ober übernächsten Umbau mache. 

@IICARUS: Schöner Hund


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja der hat sich ins Rampenlicht gelegt... 
Ist einer von den zwei die wir haben. 

EDIT: 

Hier meine heutige neue Bestellung: IICARUS - PC-Hardware & Custom-Wakü


----------



## Viking30k (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm mal ne Frage die jetzt nicht mit Wakü direkt zu tun hat mir ist nur was aufgefallen da mir doch mk11 abgeschmiert war

Ist zwar zu früh sich zu freuen aber vor 2 Tagen kam ich auf die Idee zum einen einen bestimmten mk11 Ordner zu löschen  sowie das Game auf eine andere Platte zu verschieben 

Ursprünglich war das auf der pcie m.2 ssd die ich in 2 Partitionen geteilt habe eine für Windows und eine für games 

Seit dem ich mk11 auf eine sata ssd verschoben habe ist es nicht mehr abgestürzt obwohl ich es absichtlich eine ganze Nacht laufen lassen habe. 

Das gleiche bei assassins creed odyssey und origins  beide waren auch auf der m.2 pcie und beide sind gelegentlich abgestürzt 

Origins sogar einmal direkt nach dem Start 

Origins habe ich dann auch auf die sata ssd gepackt und keine Probleme mehr gehabt auch geladen hat es schneller 

Ist es möglich das die pcie einen defekt hat? Crystal disk Info meldet keine Probleme 

Oder einfach nur Zufall?


----------



## Tekkla (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bleib beim Thema. Das hier uferte so schon in OT aus.


----------



## Viking30k (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok nun weiß ich aber wenigstens das die Grafikkarte gut läuft die fiept bei 200fps auch nicht habe extra mein Ohr hingehalten 

Habe mir auch noch mal was bestellt 

Noch mal fittinge Verlängerungen

Und das

https://shop.watercool.de/HEATKILLER-LED-Stripes-Size-S-Addressable-RGB

Kann man eigentlich so eine Gehäuse Beleuchtung auch tauschen? Ich bin mit der vom phanteks enthoo elite nicht mehr zufrieden xd

Erstens können die stripes nicht alle Farben darstellen und zweitens keine Effekte möglich nur Farbwechsel


----------



## h0nk (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Frag doch mal bei Phanteks nach?
Generell sind das einfache stripes die man tauschen kann, aber das sollte dir der Hersteller sagen können.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich so eine Gehäuse Beleuchtung auch tauschen? Ich bin mit der vom phanteks enthoo elite nicht mehr zufrieden xd
> 
> Erstens können die stripes nicht alle Farben darstellen und zweitens keine Effekte möglich nur Farbwechsel


Ans Farbwerk360 anschließen. Meh! Vergiss den Unsinn. Ist ja kein 5V DRGB. Mit LianLi O11 verwechselt.


----------



## lefskij (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ok nun weiß ich aber wenigstens das die Grafikkarte gut läuft die fiept bei 200fps auch nicht habe extra mein Ohr hingehalten



Das ist eine sehr gute Nachricht, gerade weil meine Palit wie ein Uhrwerk läuft und ich mir schon Sorgen gemacht habe. Mit dem Kryographics-Kühler wird sie Dich noch mehr begeistern, da bin ich mir sicher.

Die Plexi-Platte mit ner Stichsäge zu schneiden ist bestimmt riskant, denn läuft die Säge zu schnell, kann die Platte splittern. Da würde ich lieber ein Loch bohren und das dann danach mit nem Dremelaufsatz in die gewünschte ovale Form fräsen. Beim Bohren musst Du aber auch aufpassen - nicht zu viel Druck ausüben, denn sonst reißt die Scheibe. Hatte mal eine 4mm Plexi-Seitenwand von meinem Case für einen Zusatzlüfter aufgemacht und dabei Bohrer und Dremel verwendet. Langsam und gefühlvoll vorgehen und am besten draußen oder im Hobbykeller arbeiten, die feinen Plastikspäne sind nachher überall und die sind auch statisch aufgeladen...

Wenn der Dremel nicht zu schnell läuft und der Sägeaufsatz oder Fräse schön scharf ist, sollt das gut klappen.

Zum Thema LEDs könntest Du auch gleich das Farbwerk 360 verbauen. Zwei 30cm Stripes sind dabei und Deinen GPU Kühler kannst Du auch da anschließen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das zweite Kabel für Deine GPU-Beleuchtung des Kryos mit den Watercool-Stripes kompatibel ist. Der Stecker sieht zumindest schon mal gut aus...

EDIT: Das Farbwerk kannst Du nach der Erstkonfiguration auch vom USB-Anschluß am Board trennen, denn die Einstellungen bleiben auf dem verbauten Chip gespeichert und es kann dann nur mit einem 4pin Molex Stecker verbunden bleiben.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mit meiner Grafikkarte hatte ich bisher auch Glück.

Ich habe noch nie eine gehabt die fiept. Besonders mit Wasserkühlung wenn ein Rechner besonders leise wird hört man alles was stören könnte. So habe ich mittlerweile 4 Samsung SSDs verbaut da mich das leise Geräusch meiner zwei Festplatten gestört hat. Momentan habe ich auch nur noch eine HDD verbaut die kaum zu hören ist. Aber mir sind die teuere SSDs etwas zu schade für meine Täglichen Backups was mein Rechner erstellt, daher habe ich sie noch verbaut gelassen obwohl mein Plan war alles an HDDs an die Luft zu setzen.. 

Im übrigem sehen meine zwei neuen Strips richtig gut aus.

Habe mir heute noch ein 2m Profile dazu bestellt wovon das Glas milchig ist und dieser Weihnachtsbaum Effekt dann nicht mehr so stark raus kommen wird. Denn diese Strips werden bei mir sichtbar verbaut damit die Leuchtkraft nicht verloren geht. Durch meine getönte Glasscheibe sehe ich ehe nicht alles ganz so hell als wenn das Seitenteil ab ist.

Momentan sehe ich die Stips aus meine Sitzposition nicht, jedoch schon wenn ich mich etwas runter bücke... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Strip sind aber nur provisorisch rein gelegt worden, damit ich sehen kann wie alles ausgeleuchtet wird.
IICARUS - PC-Hardware & custom Loop

Im übrigem hat es Alternate heute doch geschafft meine Bestellung was ich heute morgen erst aufgab bis 20:00 Uhr zu liefern... 
Habe dazu auch 3 Euro extra für den Versand bezahlt.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



lefskij schrieb:


> Zum Thema LEDs könntest Du auch gleich das Farbwerk 360 verbauen. Zwei 30cm Stripes sind dabei und Deinen GPU Kühler kannst Du auch da anschließen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das zweite Kabel für Deine GPU-Beleuchtung des Kryos mit den Watercool-Stripes kompatibel ist. Der Stecker sieht zumindest schon mal gut aus...


 Hat er schon. 

Aber da sieht man mal, was passiert, wenn ein Thema zu konfus wird. Irgendwann wiederholen sich die Tipps, weil später Zugestoßene - verständlicher weise - nicht mehr die Masse an Posts zuvor nachlesen wollen. Übrigens: Seite 54...


----------



## jhnbrg (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Hat er schon.
> 
> Aber da sieht man mal, was passiert, wenn ein Thema zu konfus wird. Irgendwann wiederholen sich die Tipps, weil später Zugestoßene - verständlicher weise - nicht mehr die Masse an Posts zuvor nachlesen wollen. Übrigens: Seite 54...



Stimme dir zu. Dieses Thema gehört  in den Bereich "Tagebuch". Eine Kaufberatung ist es längst nicht mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Jungs mein Werk ist vollenden... 
IICARUS - PC-Hardware & custom Loop





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zc5VJOxMM3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Die Bildqualität ist nicht so gut, daher sieht das Video besser aus wenn es nicht vergrößert wird.)


----------



## lefskij (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Hat er schon.
> 
> Aber da sieht man mal, was passiert, wenn ein Thema zu konfus wird. Irgendwann wiederholen sich die Tipps, weil später Zugestoßene - verständlicher weise - nicht mehr die Masse an Posts zuvor nachlesen wollen. Übrigens: Seite 54...





jhnbrg schrieb:


> Stimme dir zu. Dieses Thema gehört  in den Bereich "Tagebuch". Eine Kaufberatung ist es längst nicht mehr.



Ja Leute, im Grunde habt Ihr ja recht - aber wir sind hier gar nicht im Kaufberatungs-Forum, sondern bei "Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen" und dass unser Viking30k das Farbwerk 360 hat, weiss ich (bin schon von Anfang an dabei). Er soll es einfach nur nutzen, um seine Beleuchtung zu optimieren und da können ein paar Tipps doch nicht schädlich sein...

Wir versuchen doch nur, einige nützliche Hinweise zu geben. Wir sind natürlich alle schon mega gespannt auf das Endergebnis aber ich kann unseren Threadstarter auch gut verstehen - es geht hier um Hardware im Wert von mehreren Tausend Euro und da kann man doch auch zweimal nachfragen, damit alles gut funktioniert und kein Geld verschwendet wird. Auch die anderen unerfahrenen User werden sicher dankbar sein.

Sorry für das Belehrungsgelaber aber wir sind doch hier ein Expertenforum, was auch neuen Mitgliedern oder solchen, die es werden wollen eine Plattform bieten möchte. Auch wenn manche schon bei Seite 2 aufgehört haben zu lesen, gibt es sicher viele, die gerne mehr wissen möchten 

EDIT: @IICARUS: Durfte Dein tolles Projekt schon in Deinem Tagebuch bestaunen... Wirklich erstklassige Arbeit - Du kannst stolz drauf sein


----------



## IICARUS (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke, ich freue mich auch sehr und kann es kaum fassen dass ich es auch so gut  hinbekommen habe. 

@Viking30k
Bin schon sehr gespannt wie es bei dir aussehen und werden wird und kann mir gut vorstellen das du es auch kaum abwarten kannst damit zu beginnen.


----------



## Viking30k (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke ja freue mich schon richtig aufs bauen richtig tolle Teile habe ich ja jetzt ohne eure Hilfe wäre das aber nicht möglich gewesen waren richtig gute Tipps dabei. 

Danke nochmal

Beim case schau ich mal aber da sind normale stripes verbaut die möchte ich ausbauen und die vom farbwerk einbauen 

Wenn es los geht soll ich dann hier weiter machen oder einen neuen thread öffnen?

Bzw. Eigentlich könnte das Thema wirklich bei Tagebücher rein passen oder?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich würde ein Tagebuch Thema neu erstellen, dann kann man von Tag 1 bis es vollendet wird alles schön mit verfolgen.


----------



## Viking30k (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok werde auch einige Fotos machen


----------



## Viking30k (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mal ne andere Frage ich habe jetzt schon öfters gesehen wie manche auf ihre Acryl Platten Folien aufkleben damit es besser aussieht 

Was sind das für Folien?

Wäre das hier z.b. geeignet? TipTopCarbon 10,83€/m2 Moebelfolie Silber/Silver Matt Klebefolie 2m x 60cm Selbstklebende Plotterfolie Matte: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Venom89 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Theoretisch kannst du jede klebe Folie nutzen.
Mir persönlich gefiel es nicht so gut, egal ob Acryl oder mit Folie. Habe meine Teile in Edelstahl Lasern lassen. Hat dann doch mehr Wertigkeit


----------



## Viking30k (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm jetzt hätte ich doch noch eine Frage xd und zwar würde mich interessieren ob die Grafikkarte davon profitiert nicht mehr 77° heiß zu werden 

Also hält die dadurch länger wenn sie kühler ist oder ist das eher wegen dem Lärm der Lüfter und das sie ihren Takt hält?

Aber ich finde mittlerweile auch eine 2080 ti gehört unter Wasser ich habe mal in hellblade einen Vergleich gemacht damals mit der lightning z noch Anfangs war alles Top solange sie ihre 1950mhz  gehalten hat.  Als die dann ihre 70° und mehr erreicht hat ging der Takt runter waren glaube ich so 1800mhz und darunter da gingen so knapp 15fps verloren 

Eigentlich nichts schlimmes außer man Zockt auf einem 4k Bildschirm ohne gsync da kann das doch sehr störend sein wenn von 60fps nur noch 45fps bleiben 

Unter Wasser bestimmt ein Traum so eine gpu und noch besser wenn kein spulenfiepen vorhandenen ist


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Meine beiden laufen @stock mit 2000MHz, Übertaktungsspielraum hab ich bei der guten bis knapp 2200, bei der schlechten bis 2130Mhz, da ist dann Ende. Unter Luft waren sie  damals noch mit Standardbios bei ~1800Mhz, allerdings dank Powerlimit, einzeln ohne Powerlimit dank lustigem Bios bei ~1900Mhz im Witcher bei knapp 80°C und 3400 Umdrehungen. Da hab ich wenigstens kein Spulenfiepen mehr gehört...
Lebensdauer wäre theoretisch durch die niedrige Temperatur etwas höher, aber da Grafikkarten mehr oder weniger zufällig abschmieren und es meist sowieso nicht an der Gpu liegt, ist es eigentlich egal. Streng genommen verreckt eine Karte unter Wasser sogar schneller, durch den höheren Takt und den höheren Verbrauch dank freien Limits wird sie stärker beansprucht, dazu kommen mechanische Spannungen bei der Kühlermontage. Andererseits überhitzt nichts mehr....


----------



## Viking30k (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke dir also übertakten hatte ich eigentlich eher nicht vor ich möchte es nur leiser und eben kühler haben 


Meine gpu fiept ja zum Glück gar nicht was das angeht habe ich ein gutes Modell erwischt

Wie läuft das sli bei dir so? Ich möchte das auch noch machen.  Zocke ja auf 4k und würde zusätzliche Power eigentlich begrüßen und ein wenig spielt auch der bastel trieb eine Rolle


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Naja, bei der Gpu ist sowieso nicht mehr viel zu holen, 2 GHz werden wohl die meiste Zeit anliegen, wenn gerade kein Powerlimit greift, die Steigerung beim Vram von 7000 auf 8000MHz bringt etwas ohne groß mehr Saft zu verbrauchen, aber so viel ist mit Overclocking nicht mehr aus der Karte zu holen, und wenn die vorhandene Leistung reicht, passt das auch so.


----------



## Viking30k (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm du hast ja 2 2080ti wie läuft das bei dir?


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

77° ? Also wenn dein Kreislauf ordentlich läuft so wie meiner , dann stell dich mal locker auf max. 40 - 45° ein 
Meine Strix 2080ti erreichte mit Luftkühler in Furmark bei Max. Übertaktung schnell die 68-70° , allerdings bei einer Lüfterkurve die wirklich Bums hatte, also nicht wirklich leise 
Jetzt erreiche ich in Furmark  bei gleicher Übertaktung nach 8 Minuten 39° , dann geht es hoch auf 40° und nach 11 Minuten erreicht sie 41°. Maximal erreicht habe ich bis jetzt einmal 42° , also echt ein Unterschied von Welten.. 

übrigens hast du ja in deinem Gehäuse auch eine Beleuchtung verbaut, und auch bei dir sollten ja seitlich an der Front ein oder zwei freie Stecker sein wo man zusätzliche Beleuchtung an die Gehäusebeleuchtung  anschließen kann. So ist es in meinem Luxe2 jedenfalls, sollte bei dir ähnlich sein.
Schau dir doch mal die neuen Phanteks RGB Neon Stribes an, sehen mega aus und passen von den Anschlüssen direkt an die Gehäusestecker. 
PHANTEKS Neon Digital RGB LED-Strip, 1 m

Ich find die Teile sehen mega gut aus und sind extra dafür gedacht sie sichtbar zu verbauen. Also keine RGB Streifen wo alle 3 cm eine LED durch scheint sondern ein durchgehend leuchtender Streifen. Corsair hat die gleichen raus gebracht mit passenden Corsair Anschlüssen natürlich. Weil ich Commander Pro verbaut habe , habe ich dann natürlich die genommen, sind aber quasi die gleichen. Nur hat Phanteks da mehr unterschiedliche Längen im Angebot, 1m , 55cm und 40cm , preislich auch in Ordnung. Solltest du dir vielleicht mal ansehen, ich finde diese neuen LED Streifen super , viel besser als die punktuell beleuchteten Streifen.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm du hast ja 2 2080ti wie läuft das bei dir?



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Viking30k (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm hast du die im sli Betrieb laufen oder hast du die für was anderes?

Die stripes sind ja klasse müsste Mal schauen welche Längen ich bräuchte für mein Gehäuse  ich habe ja 3 Anschlüsse frei bzw würden die alten ja ausgebaut werden die gefallen mir nicht mehr so sehr


----------



## lefskij (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm jetzt hätte ich doch noch eine Frage xd und zwar würde mich interessieren ob die Grafikkarte davon profitiert nicht mehr 77° heiß zu werden



Seit bei meinen Rechnern eine WaKü verbaut ist, kann man beim Zocken das Gras wachsen hören... Das ist schonmal der erste große Pluspunkt.

Dann kommt die verlängerte Langlebigkeit der Karte zum Tragen, denn kühle Komponenten werden vermutlich nicht so schnell durch ein gewisses Phänomen beeinflusst, was sich "Elektronenmigration" nennt. Hier mal ein knapper Artikel von Heise: Warum Chips altern und was man dagegen tun kann  | heise online.

Die verringerte Geräuschkulisse und bessere Kühlbarkeit ist für mich aber interessanter, weil ich ja auch etwas übertakten möchte, denn wenn man schon ein paar Tausender hinblättert, muss das Ganze auch richtig fetzen 

Mit dem Kryographics-Kühler prügel ich die Palit auf 2070 MHz, indem ich mit dem MSI Afterburner lediglich das Powerlimit auf Maximum und den Coretakt auf +120 MHz setze. Es kann sein, dass Du dort etwas mehr oder weniger brauchst aber durch den verbauten A-Chip und ein gutes Netzteil, hast Du noch viel Luft nach oben. Nichtsdestotrotz solltest Du es erstmal langsam angehen und möglichst auch bei WaKü nicht über 40°C kommen, denn die 2080 Ti Karten takten bereits ab dieser Marke leicht herunter und so liegen bei mir in manchen Situationen und sehr stark fordernden Games auch mal plötzlich "nur" noch 2055 MHz an.

Also immer so kühl wie möglich bleiben und die 40°C Marke meiden - beim MSI Afterburner kannst Du die Settings speichern und auch schon automatisch beim Systemstart laden lassen. Das hatte ich bereits vorher erwähnt. Falls Du das nicht mehr findest, melde Dich einfach.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm hast du die im sli Betrieb laufen oder hast du die für was anderes?



Ja, sind im Sli. 

Das kommt natürlich auf die Titel an, manche mögen keine 2 Grafikkarten, aber es gibt einige, die sie nutzen können, und da sieht man einiges von der Mehrleistung. Ich bin zum Glück eher unempfindlich gegen Mikroruckeln, halbwegs stabile 60fps reichen meinen Augen völlig aus, Bildqualität geht vor und überall, wo Sli unterstützt wird und in genug Szenarien, wo es nicht unterstützt wird, reicht die Leistung für Uhd 60fps aus, von Kingdom Come Deliverance auf Ultra mal abgesehen, aber da hab ich nicht getestet, ob ich im Cpu- oder Gpulimit war (HwInfo64 schafft es, die Vm zu crashen, generell machen die Überwachungstools in der Vm Zicken). 

Spaßig ist auch, dass ich im Witcher mit Pcgh-Ultra-Config in Uhd konstant im Cpulimit bin und die Karten bei 300-350 Watt und 70-80% Auslastung laufen, da ist also noch Spielraum.


----------



## Viking30k (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich habe mal die Front Beleuchtung abgebaut ich glaube so einfach ist das nicht 

Seitlich ist ein strip mit 42 LEDs verbaut der ist in einer Schiene verbaut der strip darf nur 3mm dick und 5cm breit sein sonst passt der nicht


----------



## IICARUS (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei meinem Monoblock wo der LED Streifen defekt ging musste ich auch vom Hersteller den original Streifen nachbestellen, denn andere hätte ich auch nicht rein bekommen da zu breit und zu dick. Du wirst dich da auch an den Hersteller wenden müssen ob sie was anderes noch da haben.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

5cm breit? Das ist aber ganz schön breit. Oder meintest du 5mm?


----------



## IICARUS (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Er meint sicherlich 5mm, denn 5mm waren meine im Monoblock auch und normale RGB Strips kommen auf etwa 10mm.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei 5mm hat AC RGBx Stripes am Start.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Gut zu wissen...


----------



## Viking30k (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke habe nun mal phanteks angeschrieben die farbwerk stripes passen leider auch nicht wegen den Anschlüssen die passen nicht unter die Abdeckung


----------



## Viking30k (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe gestern meinen Tube 200 noch mal zerlegt und die neuen ARGB stripes verbaut sieht echt klasse aus. 

Nur wurde ein Fehler gemacht bei der Herstellung und ich musste ein Stück der Isolierung aufschneiden da eine LED abgeklebt war

YouTube

Wie kann man YouTube Videos verlinken mit kleiner Vorschau?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Sieht sehr gut aus, gefällt mir sehr. 

Für Videos einbinden musst du oben in der Leiste den BBCode auswählen und dann den Link zum Video einfügen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch noch ein wenig am Basteln, denn jetzt bekommt mein Loop noch eine Durchflussanzeige womit ein Rädchen drehend zusehen ist. Dann kann ich auch mein Wasser fließen sehen... 

Zudem tausche ich meine Überwurfmuttern alle gegen welche was aus poliertem Silber bestehen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Habe gestern meinen Tube 200 noch mal zerlegt und die neuen ARGB stripes verbaut sieht echt klasse aus.
> 
> Nur wurde ein Fehler gemacht bei der Herstellung und ich musste ein Stück der Isolierung aufschneiden da eine LED abgeklebt war
> 
> ...



einfach ein [.video] hier dann den YT Link rein[/video]  


Ohne den Punkt vor dem  Video, den musste ich machen sonst wäre es als Link angezeigt worden


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Und wie sieht es bei dir bisher aus. 

Ich bin mittlerweile auch fertig.

Habe gestern noch vom AGB zur Pumpe mit HT verbunden und heute noch ein kurzes Stück von der Pumpe zu meinem digitalen Aquacomputer Durchlusssensor. Von der anderen Seite vom Sensor zum Radiator hatte ich ja bereits ein HT gelegt gehabt.


----------



## Venom89 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es bei dir bisher aus.
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile auch fertig.



Als ob.  



> Habe gestern noch vom AGB zur Pumpe mit HT verbunden und heute noch ein kurzes Stück von der Pumpe zu meinem digitalen Aquacomputer Durchlusssensor.



Jetzt also doch? Welchen Sensor hast du denn? Der High Flow ist nicht digital. 

Der RGB Rädchen ist übrigens kein Sensor. Es ist ein Durchflussanzeiger. Nur um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hast recht, so ist es.


----------



## Viking30k (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ich fange jetzt am Wochenende an 

Mal ne Frage noch 

Ich möchte mir gerne für den radiator im Deckel 3 corsair ll 140 Pro rgb kaufen 

Ist die Leistung dieser Lüfter viel schlechter als die ML Lüfter?

Auf die anderen radiatoren kommen ML Lüfter 

Geht das auch mit dem aquaero? Würde an einem Anschluss dann 3 120er ll haben und 3 140er ll


----------



## Tekkla (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das Aquaero 6 packt das locker, wobei... 2x 3 Lüfter oder 1x 6 Lüfter?


----------



## Viking30k (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Also an einem Anschluss wären dann 6 Lüfter könnte die aber wenn erforderlich aufteilen 

Insgesamt sind 14 Lüfter vorhanden


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Der Aquaero 6 könnte sogar alle 14 Lüfter problemlos an einem Anschluss betreiben. 
Natürlich kann es Sinn machen sie aufzuteilen und Drehzahlen je nach Radiator separat steuern zu können.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Geht das auch mit dem aquaero?


Da die Lüfter maximal 0,3 Ampere ziehen ergibt sich: 6 Lüfter * 0,3 Ampere * 12 Volt = 10,8 Watt an dem Kanal.


----------



## h0nk (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Die Frage ist halt wie sehr die gedrosselt werden, weil das die Elektronik warm werden lässt.
Habe bei mir an einem Anschluss 9 Eloops dran gehabt, das hat auf Dauer nicht funktioniert, da das Aquaero im Netzteilfach untergebracht ist und keine Luft abbekommen hat.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Mit meine 9 Noctua P12 hatte ich keine Probleme. Ich hatte aber ein passiv Kühlkörper mit drauf. Hatte ihn aber auch im Rechner direkt dir wo auch ein Luftstrom mit dran kam.


----------



## h0nk (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Passivkühlkörper habe ich auch drauf.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



h0nk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt wie sehr die gedrosselt werden,  weil das die Elektronik warm werden lässt.


Prinzipiell erstmal gar nicht , weil bei  einem Aquaero 6 bis zu 25W über einen Kanal möglich sind. Ob und wie gut das funktioniert, wenn man das Teil einmauert, muss man sehen. Bei mir hängen an einem Kanal ohne Probleme 9x Arctic P12 PWM PSTer dran (plus je weiterem Kanal 3x Arctic P12 PWM PST, 3x Wingboost 3 und 1x Wingboost 3),, während das Aquaero 6 LT OHNE Kühlkörper in keinerlei Luftstrom hängt. Gestern beim Zocken wurden die Verstärker nur 35°C warm. Bei der 5er Version ist das anders!


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Bei mir lag ich auch um die 35°C was auch kein Problem darstellte.


----------



## h0nk (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das ist generell bei pwm Lüftern auch kein Thema. Bei 3pin Lüftern hingegen schon. Weil das weniger an drehzahl in wärme umgewandelt wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Nicht zwingend, kommt auf die Regelungstechnik an. Das Aquaero 5 z.B. hat noch alles verheizt, da gab es sogar einen Wasserblock für, andere Steuerungen lösen das Problem über Mosfets ähnlich wie die Spannungsversorgung von Cpu und Gpu und werden dementsprechend auch nicht so warm (und verbrauchen weniger Saft).


----------



## Tekkla (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



h0nk schrieb:


> Das ist generell bei pwm Lüftern auch kein Thema. Bei 3pin Lüftern hingegen schon. Weil das weniger an drehzahl in wärme umgewandelt wird.


Auf PWM habe ich erst in jüngster Zeit umgestellt. Vorher waren es alles Leistungs gesteuerte Lüfter.


----------



## Viking30k (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Hm ich habe das aquaero 6 vorbereitet wenn ich möchte könnte ich das auch wasserkühlen. 

Ich hätte aber noch ne Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit 3 pin RGB Kabel zu verlängern? Das von meinem heatkiller tube ist etwas zu kurz um es sauber verstecken zu können finde eigentlich nur Verteiler


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Du kannst auch 4-Pins dazu nehmen, musst nur immer auf die eine Seite achten was gekennzeichnet ist. Beim Einstecken liegt dann halt auf dem 3-Pin nichts an. Von den Übergangsstecker kannst den 3.Pin mit einer Zange raus ziehen. Sonst passt dein Stecker mit nur 3-Pins nicht drauf.

Achte halt dann das du:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plus | Daten | ...... | Masse

angeschlossen hast.
Komischerweise sind 3-Pin Kabel oder Splitter schwerer als 4-Pin Kabel zu bekommen.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber noch ne Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit 3 pin RGB Kabel zu verlängern? Das von meinem heatkiller tube ist etwas zu kurz um es sauber verstecken zu können finde eigentlich nur Verteiler


Wenn es an einen RGBx Anschluss ran soll, dann Adapter draufstecken und mit den 4, 10, 50 oder 200cm Kabeln arbeiten. So habe ich das bei mir mit allen 3-Pin Anschlüssen gemacht.


----------



## Viking30k (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke ich überlege noch ob ich den Tube am board anschließen möchte oder am farbwerk 

So ein 4 pin Verlängerungskabel habe ich tatsächlich noch hier


----------



## Viking30k (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Habe ich das korrekt verstanden also ich kann ein 4 pin rgb Kabel an dem 3 pin Anschluss von dem Tube anschließen oder?

Ich müsste das so so zusammen stecken wie auf meinem Bild und den PIN den ich mit der Stange markiert entfernen?

Frage lieber noch mal um Schäden zu vermeiden

An der anderen Seite des Kabels muss ich nichts ändern? Nur Pfeil auf Pfeil ans Mainboard anschließen?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Das ist richtig.

Denn der Stecker selbst ist beim 3 und 4 Pin identisch.
Nur ist beim 3-Pin ein der  dritte Pin nicht belegt.

Du hast da wo die Kennzeichnung ist 5v und daneben direkt das Datenkabel und dann bleibt ein Pin frei und dann kommt die Masse zum Schluss. Bei einem Kabel mit 3 Pin wäre der dritte Pin verschlossen. Du kannst den dritten Pin wenn es geht mit einer Zange raus ziehen oder abknipsen. Muss aber dann ziemlich bündig abgeknipst sein, damit es mit dem anderem Stecker kein Abstand bewirkt.

Habe letztens auch ein Splitter Kabel gebraucht und hab es auf die selbe Weise gemacht, da ich keines mit nur 3-Pin auf die Schnelle bekommen habe.


----------



## Viking30k (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Danke ok dann baue ich das mal um und ja daran denken das am Mainboard nicht am 4 pin header anzuschließen xd


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Genau, aufpassen nicht am 4 Pin Header anschließen und die zwei Pins die zusammen sind müssen links sein.
Ist etwas blöd wenn man keine 3-Pins hat, denn dann muss man sehr aufpassen nicht verkehrt herum und auch am richtigem Header anzuschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ok danke hm herausziehen ging nicht ist nur ein Stück rausgekommen der pin

Habe den abgeknipst und den Rest etwas reingedrückt 

Kann es da irgendwie noch Kontakt geben im Mantel?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Nein, weil an beiden Enden verbindest du ja nur die 3 Pins.
Über den 3. Pin am Kabel wird ja nichts angebunden, der liegt dann ungenutzt im Kabel mit dabei.

EDIT:

Ich habe sogar das kurze Stück was ich raus gezogen bekommen habe ein Stück abgeschnitten und im dritten Pin des Steckers rein gesteckt, damit der Stecker auf dem 4-Pin Header nicht mehr drauf geht.

Denn ich habe schon mal mein Monoblock zerlegen dürfen um ein neuen LED Streifen einbauen zu können.

EK hat bei meinem Monoblock keine 3-Pin Stecker drauf sondern ein 4-Pin. So passt der auch auf dem 4. Pin Header Anschluss des Mainboard drauf. Es ist nicht so das mir dies nicht bekannt war, ich steckte den Stecker vom Boden aus hingelegt ein und aus dieser Position sehe ich den Stecker auf dem Mainboard nicht gut. Da der sich sehr dicht am Radiator befindet und mit meiner Hand davor konnte ich noch weniger sehen. 

Ich merkte nicht gleich das ich ihn versehentlich falsch eingesteckt hatte. Die LEDs waren so schnell davon geschädigt worden das ich nach dem einschalten des Rechner noch nicht mal ein aufleuchten sehen konnte.


----------



## Viking30k (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Kenne ich habe mal einen rgb Lüfter falsch angeschlossen 

Es blitzte kurz weiß dann waren alle LEDs tot


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Deshalb mag ich es auch nicht 4-Pin Verlängerungen oder Splitter zu nutzen, aber es geht schon wenn man gut aufpasst.


----------



## Viking30k (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja hm kannst du dir das mal anschauen wäre das so korrekt verbunden?


----------



## Venom89 (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Ja. Die Belegung steht übrigens an jedem Header auf deinem Board. Drei Kabel wirst du doch wohl verfolgen können oder? 

Durch verpolung passiert den LEDs normalerweise nichts, nur der falsche Header mit 12V beendet das ganze.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung neuer Versuch^^*

Was du auf dem Bild zeigst ist korrekt. In deinem Fall ist es sogar einfach, da die 5v Leitung sogar ein grauen Streifen mit drauf hat.

Hatte ein kurzen LED Streifen in meiner Schublade liegen, da mir damals an diesem Teil der Stecker abgerissen ist. Da ich letztens neue Splitterkabel gekauft habe und dort als Verbindungen solche Adapter zwischen gesteckt werden habe ich einfach solch ein Adapter als Stecker missbraucht und daran die drei Kabeln dran gelötet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am LED Streifen konnte ich sehen wo die Kabeln abgehen, aber alle drei Kabeln waren identisch.
Daher musste ich in diesem Fall wie Venom89 richtig schreibt einfach die Kabeln verfolgen und habe so richtig angelötet.


----------

